# Quest Archery Thread!!!



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I just ordered my Quest Primal and I wanted to see what other owners thought about their Quest brand bows. I loved the way felt in my hands and i loved the draw cycle. It had very little vibration and noise. So if you are shooting, or have shot, a Quest bow, let's hear what you think of them... good or bad. Tell me what model you are shooting and why you chose that model over the others. It wouldn't hurt to see a few pics either. I will post pics of mine as soon as it comes in.

I ordered my Primal in full Realtree AP camo, right hand, 60lb, 28.5" mods...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

You will be happy with it. They are very smooth not quite as smooth as the Elite Z 28 you will be happy thou. Stokerized stabilizers go nicely on the Primal they make a hunting stabilizer in 10",8"and 6" I prefer the 10 or 8 myself. You can get them in the APG great people to talk to.


----------



## papahoyt (Aug 10, 2009)

I have the XPB last years Primal in ap love this bow shoots great is fast quiet and shock free drawsvery smooth only thing I would change is that it came in 35 in riser just like longer ata myself


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

I hunted & shot 3-d with an XPB this last year. The draw cycle is outstanding, probably the #1 reason I got it. Used to shoot a single cam system but found that if I shot 80+ arrows in a day I would have a headache for days to come do to neck issues. I can shoot as much as I like with this system & have had no problems. Also without question the most accurate hunting bow I have ever shot. I have a new Primal on the way. One thing that helped me make the leap to a new bow manufacture is G5, they have never done anything half way & the XPB was no different! Quality is always at the forefront. I'm setting the Primal up for 3-D only


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

I love my XPB. The draw is smooth and the wall is rock solid. Like you said, its quiet and fast with little to no vibration. I will be keeping my XPB for a long time.


----------



## MM1017 (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the XPB and cannot say enough about the smooth draw cycle. 
Fast enough, good feel at full draw.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

i am really excited to get this bow... i am setting mine up as a hunting bow!


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

i honestly don't understand why these bows don't get a lil more attention. If they sold them in the stores for $800 or $900 i am willing to bet they would get more attention but since they aren't as expensive they just don't get the attention. I honestly feel they could sell these bows for $800 or $900 and they would still sell.


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

Lets see them pics. already!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

*XPB32 - Love the Draw and Holding it steady is easy!*



hoodedmonk said:


> Lets see them pics. already!





















Probably changing quivers when I get to test out the new G5 if it ever comes in, and went back to 8.5" B-Stinger as it felt more comfortable....


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

very nice lookin pics... I will post my pics as soon as i get my bow..; but that may be a couple weeks yet. I just ordered it Saturday. I loved the draw cycle and the first time I shot it, I was almost touching arrows in a 3 shot group with the demo model in the shop


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Some more people have to have pics!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Quest is the Best*

Just sold my QS-31 and getting a Smoke. I love the smooth draw on these bows. After pulling a primal back, I'm wanting one of them also. With the price of these bows, I may have both. :thumbs_up

My old QS


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

if these bows said matthews, hoyt, or bowtech on the limbs and riser... and if they cost about $200 more than they do, people would be lining up to buy these bows! but they say quest and g5 on the limbs and risers and they sell for a very decieving $600 to $700 so i think they get overlooked by a lot of guys! oh and btw the I glide cable guard works really well!


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Wil said:


> i honestly don't understand why these bows don't get a lil more attention. If they sold them in the stores for $800 or $900 i am willing to bet they would get more attention but since they aren't as expensive they just don't get the attention. I honestly feel they could sell these bows for $800 or $900 and they would still sell.


it goes to show that they youre not being screwed by them, secondly NO bow on the market is worth 800-900 dollars, please dont give them any ideas, that bow is priced right where it should be, unfortunately,mathews, bowtech, hoyt believe their bows are far superior to everyone elses. this line-up will prove otherwise eventually


----------



## JAS_65 (Feb 1, 2010)

I like my Hammer.. Very nice shooting bow indeed.. My only headache so far is the cable slide clearence.. with the straight bar I've got very little room to pass the cables.. I've tried several cable slides with not much change..


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

getting my Primal in a couple weeks, can't wait:darkbeer:


----------



## Boonebird (Jun 25, 2009)

They where awsome till I saw someones face turn red trying to turn a head bolt. You can have it. Ill stick to my pse.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Boonebird said:


> They where awsome till I saw someones face turn red trying to turn a head bolt. You can have it. Ill stick to my pse.


Good I'll stick with my smooth drawing bow. I'll leave you with the tuning fork. Out of all the remarks I've seen on here about Quest bows you have the only negative ones. I sold a PSE for a Quest, by far the best move I've ever made when it comes to archery.


----------



## upland (Mar 15, 2010)

I am glad to see that others think highly of these bows. other than shooting them, I had no other opinions before I ordered mine.


----------



## The "WIZARD" (Mar 22, 2006)

I have a 2009 Quest XPB, and have nothing bad to say about it. Draws great and shoots great!!! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## plk72 (Aug 23, 2009)

I shot the heat and the Primal they both shoot real good they both feel great in my hand the heat has a little more vibration then the primal. there both great bows I opt to get the primal in the G fade color scheme, I can't wait to it gets here


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

Just saw the Primal on Cabela's website. Now it can get the "Box store" label on it. I love the fade finish. Might have to save my points again.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

We've had them at Gander since last December. As I said in another thread it is the best bow no one is shooting. The limb bolts ARE a terror to adjust but I would rather things stay tight. My Primal came in this week, well it actually was here 2 weeks ago but the finish and upper limb twist was not to my or Quest standards so I got me another one. This one is nice. I quickly bolted my limb driver, stab combo and sling and took some shots. This is going to be a fun summer. I'm going to put about 50-100 rounds through her before I get down to business. No chronograph yet but it seems very fast. Mine came in @ 75# ([email protected]") thinking about turning it down, accustom to shooting 80+ but it is sooo smooth I may just leave it. Quest has no "names" shooting for them, just us, the average Joe's of the world. I'm sure if one of the celeb's were toting one on camera they would be moving briskly. The entire line is very affordable given $1600 Hoyts and $1000 Mathews and PSEs. All good bows but $$$$$$$$$$DAMN! Still waiting on my sight from Extreme, once it gets here I'll post up some pics....


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

454casull said:


> Quest has no "names" shooting for them, just us, the average Joe's of the world. I'm sure if one of the celeb's were toting one on camera they would be moving briskly. The entire line is very affordable given $1600 Hoyts and $1000 Mathews and PSEs. All good bows but $$$$$$$$$$DAMN!


I totally agree with you, Can't wait for my taxes to get here so I can get my smoke. Was at my local shop on Monday he had some left over XPB's. I got my eye on one of them, if I can sneak it in with out the little woman finding out it may find it a new home also. If she finds out I may have a new home.:icon_1_lol:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

Boonebird said:


> They where awsome till I saw someones face turn red trying to turn a *head bolt*. You can have it. Ill stick to my pse.


Great answer :thumb:

I thought head bolts were only on motors. Learn something new everyday on AT :wink:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Pic Finally*

Finally pictures: Still needs the peep and d-loop but I still need to shoot it a few more times.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

454casull said:


> Finally pictures: Still needs the peep and d-loop but I still need to shoot it a few more times.


nice pics i like the blue and black wrist strap


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Sling Braid...Very nice. It is actually neon blue and black but in the flash it comes out blue. Goes well with the blue/black harness.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks good, can't wait to get mine!!!:frusty::drool:


----------



## 2wireweims (Sep 6, 2009)

Wil said:


> if these bows said matthews, hoyt, or bowtech on the limbs and riser... and if they cost about $200 more than they do, people would be lining up to buy these bows! but they say quest and g5 on the limbs and risers and they sell for a very decieving $600 to $700 so i think they get overlooked by a lot of guys! oh and btw the I glide cable guard works really well!


Just my opionion, but I dont think it has alot to do with the name on the limbs or the price tag. ALOT of it was availability. Especially for me. Who carries them????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I was looking awhile back to replace my Bear Truth II. I shot and looked at Bowtech, Mathews, Ross, Bear, Diamond, Hoyt, Alien/Rytera/Martin. I shot quite a few bows. Manufacturer didnt matter, but I wound up with a Z7. I recently discovered that the local Gander Mountain now carries Quest, and I was bummed they look awesome! I really liked the camo-black fade they do. Great looking bow. Oh, and BTW if they were $200.00 more here, they would be well above any Mathews model here. The Primal wasnt even 100.00 less if I remember right...... They need more dealers, and get their name out there!


----------



## Striker1978 (May 6, 2009)

I have a Primal and a XPB. Love them both. Probably the first bows I enjoy shooting a ton of arrows through without destroying my shoulder. 

I would go to their dealer locator to find a spot to shoot them. I think Gander, Bass, and Cabalas carry the Primal. There was a ton of dealers to. I used to think that you got what you paid for at $800-1000, but I was wrong. At $700 you get more in fit and finish then the stuff that's $200 more.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Striker1978 said:


> I have a Primal and a XPB. Love them both. Probably the first bows I enjoy shooting a ton of arrows through without destroying my shoulder.
> 
> I would go to their dealer locator to find a spot to shoot them. I think Gander, Bass, and Cabalas carry the Primal. There was a ton of dealers to. I used to think that you got what you paid for at $800-1000, but I was wrong. At $700 you get more in fit and finish then the stuff that's $200 more.


Can you tell a difference in the 2, my understanding was the only change was the primal had a module, instead of a draw specif cam like the xpb?


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

the primal specs say 7 1/8" of brace height and XPB lists 7 1/4" of brace height... probably not really worth mentioning but as far as i can tell that is about the only realy differance other than the modular cams


----------



## Nupper (Dec 31, 2003)

The Primal has a slightly shorter limb & the draw cycle feels a little smoother. I couldn't agree more about the quality of the fit & finish. Like I said before, these guy's & gal's @ g5 make a quality product no matter what it is they are making! :thumbs_up


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I love mine....it's an '09 QS33....Quality is second to none...:thumbs_up


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I was tinkering with a Primal yesterday at a shop. Didn't get to shoot it but I really liked the quality of it. I must say it has the nicest grip that I believe I've ever seen. Looking forward to shooting one ASAP because this is one that really has my attention.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm hoping they come out with a longer version soon,a Primal with an ATA of about 35" would be nice......blacked out ofcourse......:shade:


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

I just picked up my Primal last Wednesday and so far love it. I can see myself shooting this rig for quite awhile. One of the best for 2010 in my honest opinion. Will try to get pics up this week.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Smoke*

Got my Smoke :target: today. 29" 70lb limbs. :thumbs_up By the way adjusted the weight and no :redface:


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Atchison said:


> Probably changing quivers when I get to test out the new G5 if it ever comes in, and went back to 8.5" B-Stinger as it felt more comfortable....


If you decide to sell the octane one pc. shoot me a pm


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Nice, went full G5 I see. I think the bows shipped out late last year may have been the "stiff" ones. We have 2 at the shop and are very tight. Turned mine down 1/2 a turn the other day, no issues. 75# was soooo tempting since the draw is like butta, but at 73# it is perfect! DL was about .25-.50" longer than advertised but that is sweet because that's what I needed anyway. Putting the final touches on it this weekend (peep and final tune) then off to the range; oh if my arrows get here soon. Got some 7595 GT XL hunters, first non-Easton arrow I've ever owned....


----------



## bmfox (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey guys, on the Quest Primal, is the draw length adjustable or just one length on how you order it? Looking at 29", but can it go to 29.5" or shorter if needed? Do you need a bow press or can it be done by hand? Thanks everyone.


----------



## cindyw (Dec 2, 2006)

*quest*

you guys who are wishing for a longer atoa quest should soon get your wish. a friend of mine invented the I gluide system and sold it to quest so hes kind of on the inside with the company and he told me a 34 inch model is due out this summer.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

bmfox said:


> Hey guys, on the Quest Primal, is the draw length adjustable or just one length on how you order it? Looking at 29", but can it go to 29.5" or shorter if needed? Do you need a bow press or can it be done by hand? Thanks everyone.


The cams have modules on them. each set of mods is for a certain draw lengeth and they are available in 1/2" sizes like 28, 28.5, 29 and so on. If you go through a pro shop they will likely have different mods there for you to try out. I don't know about the big stores like cabela's and bass pro.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

cindyw said:


> you guys who are wishing for a longer atoa quest should soon get your wish. a friend of mine invented the I gluide system and sold it to quest so hes kind of on the inside with the company and he told me a 34 inch model is due out this summer.


I heard rumors of a 35", sounds like something new is in the works


----------



## rocket75 (Jan 13, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> I heard rumors of a 35", sounds like something new is in the works


next fall strait from g5


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

picking up my new primal on saturday! try to get some pics on here soon!


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

The owner's manual on the G% sight says tha warranty is no good if purchased on the internet. Does this mean if you order it from Cabela's there's no warranty? Can't be, right?


----------



## milkman38 (Mar 5, 2007)

love the quest line, we have about 80 guys shooting my indoor 3d league and i did a count of the new bows bought durning winter league(i'm not a pro shop and do not sell bows) 12 quest,3bowtech,4 hoyt, 1 bear, 2 monsters,1 pse axe. gives you an idea how well they preform head to head.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Just my luck! I would have preferred a 35" ATA dOAH!!!! That should almost be a copy of the GT500.....hmmmmm? No regrets though the shorter bow seems to be shooting very well, cannot wait to get it outdoors. The SYNC cams are modular adjustable in 1/2" increments. I ordered mine at 29" and on my draw board it came up almost 29.5" perfect for me. Before you go and change the mods, which does require a press and reset of the draw stops, check the true DL. Quest shipped a set of mods to us (GanderMountain) so we all should have them.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*New picture*

Updated picture 2010 Quest Smoke


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

These seem like great bows. A fellow employee ordered one and i love the feel of this bow.

It was around a 1/4" long for amo draw though.. nothin a few twists out of the cables cant fix..

Shooters for sure.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

I got my new Quest Primal... actually i ended up with 2 of them. I had intentions of buying a new monster 7.0 when i picked up the primal but when i shot it through the chrono i realized that the quest was actually faster! I was so disappointed. I ended up buying a full camo primal and a Gfade primal to set up for 3D and a back up hunting bow! Will post pics when I can


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wil said:


> I got my new Quest Primal... actually i ended up with 2 of them. I had intentions of buying a new monster 7.0 when i picked up the primal but when i shot it through the chrono i realized that the quest was actually faster! I was so disappointed. I ended up buying a full camo primal and a Gfade primal to set up for 3D and a back up hunting bow! Will post pics when I can


Congrats, I'm wanting a all black primal, and keep my smoke also. Just bought 3 new bows, the little woman may kick me out, if I bring another new bow home right now.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> Congrats, I'm wanting a all black primal, and keep my smoke also. Just bought 3 new bows, the little woman may kick me out, if I bring another new bow home right now.


I'm pretty sure my wife would kill me if I got another bow! But a Primal is definitely on the radar!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Almost there*

Well I just about put the finishing touches on the Primal today, added the loop and peep. Got her all set up but my arrows are not in yet so I tried what I had on hand to chronograph with. 423gr arrow gave me 288fps. Dropping to 400 gave me 294 and finally 385 was 297. Still not the magic 300 but oh so close. The actual arrow should come in at 365 or so which should have me around 300-302 which is plenty fast for me. More pics tomorrow....


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I went back to that shop last week and shot the Primal. Very nice indeed. It did have some vibration at at the shot but the bow was not tuned. The stab he put on it didn't get rid of it. I believe it was a Limbsaver stab. I can deal with that little bit of vibration and fairly sure the right kind of stab would have taken care of it. The bow seemed pretty fast, no chrono there. The draw is so darn smooth. Its very similar to my Elite Z28 on the draw. The finish is very good.
My want bumps are definitely itching for a Primal.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Banjo Man said:


> I went back to that shop last week and shot the Primal. Very nice indeed. It did have some vibration at at the shot but the bow was not tuned. The stab he put on it didn't get rid of it. I believe it was a Limbsaver stab. I can deal with that little bit of vibration and fairly sure the right kind of stab would have taken care of it. The bow seemed pretty fast, no chrono there. The draw is so darn smooth. Its very similar to my Elite Z28 on the draw. The finish is very good.
> My want bumps are definitely itching for a Primal.


You might as well take the :bolt: and get it. Don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm very close to doing just that. Really like that bow.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Check my pics from earlier in this thread. Take a look at my stab combo, (I'll get better ones this week) an S-coil by itself does not do the trick but some sort of Doinker/isolator AND the stab of your choice should kill that slight buzz you feel. I tried a couple of old stabs and an S-coil mini we had around the store but until I put my current set up on the buzz was there. Now VERY dead. I have to tell you after shooting the same Hoyt (I still love it) for 17 years all I can say is what took me so long. This bow is going to be one accurate projectile launcher. Just noodling around at 8 yards or so not even trying, just getting the feel of the bow I can tell it is going to dot them.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yeah better pics would help. I have a couple different stabs so I may already have the right one if/when I get a Primal. Think I will go back and demo it one more time.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Put a b-stinger on the end of yours, you will need to either invest in nocks or shoot at different spots!


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a 09 Quest Heat HSP 31, and I love it. I picked it up from a dealer that was selling the 09 models cheaper a couple weeks ago (as a university student you keep aware of what is on sale and what is not), and I snagged it for a great price. I have claimed a few squirrels, gophers and pigeons so far, it is smooth, quiet and pretty quick.

I had them put in the mod for a 29" draw, but I want to pop it up to 30" because it is still a little short, and I went to look at the owners manual and they accidentally gave me the 2010 manual I was wondering if anyone had an electronic copy of the 09 manual or even a scanned copy they could send me.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Not sure if the manual has changed that much other than names. Give Quest/G5 a call to verify.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Well here is the Primal that I have ready to shoot... I have custom grips and strings on the way and a wrap for the stabilizer... i may order a custom wrist strap too but at least i can shoot it now. I will post more pics when I get it all completed.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wil*

So how top heavy does your bow feel with that heavy (seems that way) stab? I backed off my extension to get a better balance.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Wil*

What type of grips are you going with? My Smoke has the plastic ones, I miss my wood grips that were on my QS. Would you sell your factory ones, if they would fit my Smoke.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

its a lil heavy... it doesn't really feel top heavy, but it does fall forward a lil after the shot. i used to have a captain and it felt top heavy... the bow would fall backwards toward you after the shot if you didn't have a stab on it. you could feel the weight at the top of the bow... this bow falls forward after the shot but when you are holding it... you can really feel that the weight is below the grip! I like it! I have a frient that shoots comp. and he is pretty excited about this stab. he feels that he can get all the benefits of a long target stab out of it, but he will still be able to shoot hunter class!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Updated pics*

Not sure if I will go long or short w/stab...


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> What type of grips are you going with? My Smoke has the plastic ones, I miss my wood grips that were on my QS. Would you sell your factory ones, if they would fit my Smoke.


I am going to get a set of bob lambeth's custom grips. i have one set on the way and the other set or on order and should be on the way by the end of the week i think. I don't think the factory grips would fit your smoke, but if they would i would sell you a set for $25


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

454casull said:


> Not sure if I will go long or short w/stab...


i really like that... looks nice. i usually use a short stab... 4 inches or less but I am trying to improve my 3d scores so i am giving a little bit longer stab a try. If i don't like them they will be for sale in the classifides but for now i an really liking them


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wil said:


> I am going to get a set of bob lambeth's custom grips. i have one set on the way and the other set or on order and should be on the way by the end of the week i think. I don't think the factory grips would fit your smoke, but if they would i would sell you a set for $25


I'll go to my local shop and compare them side x side. I'll let you know, Thanks


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Went to the shop today, and drooled over the primal again. :tongue: He also had a couple of left over XPB's I was looking at. I'm thinking about selling the Smoke and getting it..:decision: I gotta stay away from there. :hand:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I know what you mean. Everytime I convence myself I don't want a Primal I read something else about them. Then my "Want Bumps" start icthing again big time. For some of you that are wanting to replace the stock grips, why are you wanting to do that? I know its personal preference but I believe the stock grips are the best I've ever had in my hands. Bob does make some very nice looking grips/side plates but man I would have a tough time switching from the G5 grips.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*primal*

set up primal thursday and sighted the bow in friday and went to clinton county ohio bow shoot saturday, i'm here to tell you the bow meet and exceeded my expectations, very quiet, no hand shock, very fast and an awesome valley. for the first shoot with the new bow and all the goodies i would recomend this bow to anybody. can't beat the bow for the money, i would put the bow up aganist any other bow especially for the money. not only is the bow good, also the customer service is out of this world.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wil said:


> I am going to get a set of bob lambeth's custom grips. i have one set on the way and the other set or on order and should be on the way by the end of the week i think. I don't think the factory grips would fit your smoke, but if they would i would sell you a set for $25





Bear215 said:


> I'll go to my local shop and compare them side x side. I'll let you know, Thanks


Don't look like they will work. After looking at my better, they're wood painted, stained or something black. What a dumb I am :doh::embarasse:


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> Don't look like they will work. After looking at my better, they're wood painted, stained or something black. What a dumb I am :doh::embarasse:


I wouldn't beat yourself up too much over it. Get ahold of bob lambeth... he might be able to make a set of grips for ya. he charges $50 + $6 for shipping. mine are blue, black, and oak colored and they look great!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Posted these on another thread, but since this is the Quest thread I thought I'd put them on here also. *Quest Primal Demo*


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*quest primal*

make me a believer


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Jjam, thats exactly like the one I have on the way. Really like those little bows. I notice extra speed nocks on your string. The demo Primal I shot didn't have any speed nocks other than the G5 speed studs. Did you install those?


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*quest primal*

yes i put those on, i like tinkering around, also made the color string and cable. i really like the bow, shoots really well.


----------



## B Smithiers (Mar 16, 2010)

Have not one complaint with my Primal, everything good you all have said is true. I have the G-Fade paint scheme with a black rest and stab, and my site is the same camo as the limbs. Even if I did not like the way it shoots, it looks BAD A#$! I will try to get some pictures up soon. B


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

B Smithiers said:


> Have not one complaint with my Primal, everything good you all have said is true. I have the G-Fade paint scheme with a black rest and stab, and my site is the same camo as the limbs. Even if I did not like the way it shoots, it looks BAD A#$! I will try to get some pictures up soon. B


I am glad to hear that you like your new bow. I haven't got to shoot mine a lot but I have got to shoot is some and I am sure that you will be very happy with it! It is a nice looking bow too. If you are interested Bob Lambeth makes custom colored laminated side plates for your grips. I got blue, black, & oak coled ones for my G fade primal


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Lets keep quest bows on top :wink:


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm waiting on the UPS guy to bring my new Primal. I went with G-Fade, 29" DL 50-60 lbs. 
I also got a smoking good deal. G5 is offering bowhunter ed and hunter ed instructors a VERY, VERY good deal. I sold my 2 year old Diamond Marquis and ordered the Quest with no money out of pocket. I'm pretty pumped about that and can't wait to get the new rig set up. I'm planning on installing my Spot-Hogg, Alpine Soft-Loc, Limbdriver, and Doinker on it. Pics as soon as shes ready.


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*quest primal*

did some sound/filming test with the primal, as soon as i figure how to copy some of the film, not the whole thing to archery talk, i will post it. I was very well pleased on how quite the bow is.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats good to hear. Looking forward to seeing it.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Txjourneyman said:


> I'm waiting on the UPS guy to bring my new Primal. I went with G-Fade, 29" DL 50-60 lbs.
> I also got a smoking good deal. G5 is offering bowhunter ed and hunter ed instructors a VERY, VERY good deal. I sold my 2 year old Diamond Marquis and ordered the Quest with no money out of pocket. I'm pretty pumped about that and can't wait to get the new rig set up. I'm planning on installing my Spot-Hogg, Alpine Soft-Loc, Limbdriver, and Doinker on it. Pics as soon as shes ready.


Congrats, I think you will really like it.



jjambow said:


> did some sound/filming test with the primal, as soon as i figure how to copy some of the film, not the whole thing to archery talk, i will post it. I was very well pleased on how quite the bow is.


Can't wait to see it


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*quest primal*

here we go, not an expert at this, so don't laugh to hard! I was amazed at how quiet this bow is. tried to cover a few different angles. how do i up film clips, that the only thing holding me back. if some is good at this i will email them the info. thanks joe


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Quest makes real good bows. The Durafuse finish is flawless, and the G-Fade version is awsome. The machining of the riser is of high quality, not surprising from Grace Engineering.
We tested 3 out of the 4 models of the Quest 2010 line last saturday: the Hammer, the Smoke and the Primal. We didn't have received any Heat yet. We received one on Monday, so we might give it a try very soon as well.
The only thing I didn't like on the Hammer was the fact it doesn't have a draw stop, so the wall is quite spongy. The Smoke was a tad faster, and it has a draw stop and a solid wall. The Primal was very fast, lightweight and very quiet. An excellent bow for sure, even though it had some vibration (but we shot them without a stab). 

The Hammer (a lot of bow for the money!)


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

The Quest Smoke, just one step above the Hammer, an excellent "middle line" bow.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

And the Primal, the top of the line for Quest in 2010. I really liked this bow, despite some vibration (but we shot them without any stab), but the draw was so smooth and easy, and the shot was very quiet.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

The Smoke we received was not in Realtree AP, but in Advantage MX-1 (faded with black).


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

The rubber grip of the Hammer, compared to the wooden grip of the Primal


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

The G-Fade looks really awsome! Even though it won't make you hunt nor shoot better, at least it will make you a happy owner! :darkbeer:


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

The Quest exclusive i-Glide system. It is made of ceramic, and I just love this blue colour, he he he.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

snow panther said:


> The Smoke we received was not in Realtree AP, but in Advantage MX-1 (faded with black).


I've wanting to see one in max-1 or max-4 with the fade. If you can post a picture of the entire bow.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Def some nice looking bows. I really liked the demo Primal I shot. Looking forward to setting mine up when she gets here.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Bear215 said:


> I've wanting to see one in max-1 or max-4 with the fade. If you can post a picture of the entire bow.


Here you go!


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Again


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

...


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

other views


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Next to our french made Roe deer 3-D target


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks, AP is all my dealer has. I've been curious to see what the others look like.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Those Quest bows look awesome. :thumbs_up I wish mine would have been the G-Fade but full camo is best for me and hunting, and thats all I do with a bow. 

B-Man


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

OK new rule - stop posting pics of the g-fade in finishes I haven't seen yet, going to make me go buy something, that Max-1 looks sweet...still want that demo blue fade, but i'm waiting until I make up my mind on something...


----------



## jjambow (Jan 13, 2005)

*quest primal*

hey i need a little help, tried to post to youtube, and also upload directly, no luck. any advice. can give me a call @ 513-314-2442. thanks joe


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wil said:


> If you are interested Bob Lambeth makes custom colored laminated side plates for your grips. I got blue, black, & oak coled ones for my G fade primal


Just ordered me a set today from Bob. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Atchison said:


> OK new rule - stop posting pics of the g-fade in finishes I haven't seen yet, going to make me go buy something, that Max-1 looks sweet...still want that demo blue fade, but i'm waiting until I make up my mind on something...


We still haven't seen the Max4, G-fade yet


----------



## Bowhunt160's (Nov 15, 2009)

Has anyone been expierencing cable wear right where the mod radius is on their Hammer or QS series bow. I believe mine has a little cam lean. 300 shos and I have to have the cables re served. Nice bow just curious.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Mine got here yesterday. 50-60lbs 29" DL. I'll post up more picks when shes dressed up. It will have a Spot-Hogg Hogg-It 5 pin (.019) small housing with wrap, Limbdriver rest, Alpine Soft-Loc quiver, and probably a Doinker stab. Peep will be a G5 Meta peep 3/16 or 1/4 not sure yet.







:thumbs_up


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Txjourneyman said:


> Mine got here yesterday. 50-60lbs 29" DL. I'll post up more picks when shes dressed up. It will have a Spot-Hogg Hogg-It 5 pin (.019) small housing with wrap, Limbdriver rest, Alpine Soft-Loc quiver, and probably a Doinker stab. Peep will be a G5 Meta peep 3/16 or 1/4 not sure yet.


Great looking bow and sounds like a good acc package to! 

With the small housing I'd guess a 3/16 would fit the size better than the 1/4"


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> We still haven't seen the Max4, G-fade yet


I ordered one of the new quivers in the realtree ap last night to match my bow so i'm done for a while as everything will match perfect and be one killing machine. 

The camo g-fades look great but if I'm getting a new bow this season its going to be some how wheeling and dealing for the demo blue fade:tongue:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Nice!*

Just tie your LD cord to one side of the upper limb fork. The plastic disk will not fit. Shoot it at least 50 times before you get to any serious tuning, it will take that long to settle. Double check the tightness of the string stop too. Otherwise have fun. How is the limb twist (aka cam lean) on your's? I'd opt for the 3/16" peep, those 1/4" are just too big....sorry John....


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

454casull said:


> Just tie your LD cord to one side of the upper limb fork. The plastic disk will not fit. Shoot it at least 50 times before you get to any serious tuning, it will take that long to settle. Double check the tightness of the string stop too. Otherwise have fun. How is the limb twist (aka cam lean) on your's? I'd opt for the 3/16" peep, those 1/4" are just too big....sorry John....


Thanks for the heads up. I wonder if the attachment for split limbs will work for the LD? I'll install the 3/16 first. I got one of each. And I always shoot at least 50-75 shots before I tune. No idea on limb twist yet. I went hog hunting with my longbow last night so no chance to piddle yet! I'll keep an eye on the string stop.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

No exp. with the split limb but there is very little room in the valley of the fork. D-loop knot or like is shown in the other LD thread. The only reason I talk of the string stop is I have had one come in loose from Quest, only one.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Txjourneyman said:


> Mine got here yesterday. 50-60lbs 29" DL. I'll post up more picks when shes dressed up. It will have a Spot-Hogg Hogg-It 5 pin (.019) small housing with wrap, Limbdriver rest, Alpine Soft-Loc quiver, and probably a Doinker stab. Peep will be a G5 Meta peep 3/16 or 1/4 not sure yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3/16" meta peep works well with that sight! i have the same sight on my primal with a 3/16 meta peep[ and the small pin housing fits nicely inside the peep!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Shooting the Primal*

Well I finally shot mine at the range today, I am really going to like this bow. I will once again recommend that the string stop be checked and tightened prior to shooting (check it when it comes out of the box) and after you shoot it. Mine loosened up at the range today (will be notifying G5 Monday). Now I am not sure if it is true for all models but I think the amount of gap you have at the string stop can affect speed and speed consistancy. I'll be checking mine tomorrow. The only bow I witnessed this on was Atchison's XPB. I adjusted the string stop out to just under a business card thickness (was about an 1/8") and I picked up 5fps and it was consistant. More tomorrow as I noodle around with mine since it is loose anyway.


----------



## gun278 (Apr 12, 2003)

I have been tracking this post and I’m seriously thinking about buying either the Primal or the Smoke. I have a question for those of you with the Primal as far as the draw. I had an Elite XRL and a New Breed Cyborg and I hated the draw on both of them. Everyone said that drawing 60lbs. on them felt like 50lbs. I found just the opposite and if you creped forward any it about ripped my shoulder out. I know the Smoke is a signal cam so that one would be different. Right now I’m shooting a 06&08 Bowtech Constitution and love the way they both draw and hold. Just thinking of getting something shorter A-A. Any input is fully welcome.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

The valley is adjustable on the Primal. You can set it to have a confortable valley that will allow you to settle and relax without being afraid of having your shoulder ripped out. Concerning the draw, I find it easy to draw and the customers who tried it also agreed.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just got my Primal home today and did a quick set up. Nice bow. I did a quick review a few minutes ago.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Heres mine after getting it set up. I'm very happy with it. Faster by a good bit than my Marquis and just as quiet after adjusting the string stop. I had to make an adjustment to the stop to get rid of a slight buzz. The bow has a great draw cycle and a rock solid back wall. I'm very happy with how steady I can hold this bow on Target.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks great, hope you enjoy it. It feels like you can hold these bows for days!!!


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

gun278 said:


> I have been tracking this post and I’m seriously thinking about buying either the Primal or the Smoke.


Why the smoke, the Heat is Quests top single cam. They are basically identical, except the Heat has the I-glide instead of the slide (and I will say right now the I-glide is worth whatever extra you pay for the Heat). I have the Heat at 70# and I can hold it solid for a fair bit of time, and on the occasions I have relaxed too much it really wasn't that bad on my shoulders... but this might be because I play rugby for my University and don't have small shoulders... Longest time I have held full draw with it was 5 minutes, I have had sight on a deer and it stopped right before a clear shooting lane, immediately after I drew last year, I held it for over 3 minutes then had to let go and the movement of my let off spooked it...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Well Done!*

Now just a question. Did you move the string stop away from the string to cure the buzz? It looks as if you are still aways away from the string. I have not tried it with mine yet (not much room but some) but with an XPB I actually realized a speed and consistency improvement by moving it as close to the string as I could. My theory is the sudden stop creates launch/slingshot affect. The original Saunders string stop years ago touted an increase in speed as well.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

TX, it looks great. Looking forward to hear how well it shoots for you. I just got a Primal last week but havent had the chance to shoot it all that much. Def nice bows for the price.


----------



## still searchin (Nov 19, 2009)

Really nice rigs guys i will be looking at the smoke or the primal rally like the black and blue


----------



## upland (Mar 15, 2010)

CandianQuest said:


> Why the smoke,


I personally shoot the Smoke because it has a longer brace height which I prefer, and is only 6fps slower than the $100 more Heat.


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

Ah I see, well even with my heat being a 1/2 shorter brace I will tell you that it is a pretty forgiving bow, but to each their own, just make sure to try both. I actually was going to get the Smoke, but my shop owner didn't have any so he sold me the Heat for the same price as what he was asking for the Smoke. As a cheap University student you could bet your bottom dollar I jumped on that!

PS. 17 hours till done exams, 53 hours till I am in my stand waiting for my bear to come to the beaver I have been saving to use as bait!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

upland said:


> I personally shoot the Smoke because it has a longer brace height which I prefer, and is only 6fps slower than the $100 more Heat.


x2

The Smoke will also go to 30 1/2" dl for those guys with long arms...


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Bear215 said:


> x2
> 
> The Smoke will also go to 30 1/2" dl for those guys with long arms...


comes from the extra brace hight. 

I dont see why the I-glide makes a difference in price. thats kind of strange.

on a side note, take that dumb quote about Obama out of your signature. there is plenty of money and hope for now and the future. (I am a Democrat/Liberal all the way through)


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mr. Burns said:


> on a side note, take that dumb quote about Obama out of your signature. there is plenty of money and hope for now and the future. *(I am a Democrat/Liberal all the way through)*


I'll never remove it now!!!!!!!! I thought your were leaving this site anyway. I put it in *Bold* type just for you, Burns. *That explains why you can never make your mind up.*


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

And................. Back to Quest Bows now.. Good bows.. mine is shipping the 30th.. so I'm told.


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

Mikegb88 said:


> And................. Back to Quest Bows now.. Good bows.. mine is shipping the 30th.. so I'm told.


what did you find on the rumored 34" quest? anything at all?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mikegb88 said:


> And................. Back to Quest Bows now.. Good bows.. mine is shipping the 30th.. so I'm told.


Well, that makes me feel better. Glad to hear it, you'll be breaking some nocks before long.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mr. Burns said:


> what did you find on the rumored 34" quest? anything at all?


I talked to a nice lady from g5 and she had no idea.. said they didn't tell her that stuff, but said its a possibility... She said they where making more bows and that is why its taking a few weeks for them to ship mine out..


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

They told me it would take 3 weeks for mine to get here. I was very happy to get it in 6 days!
As for the string stop I moved it away from the string. I literally used a matchbook cover to set the gap. Now its nice and quiet with out leetches, cat whiskers, or anything else.
I got my 20-30-40-and 50 yard pins set, I ran out of time for the 60. I'll take care of that soon. I really hoped to break it in last night. I can hunt feral hogs on land my employer owns 5 minutes from my desk. ( talk about a benefit package!) but the wind was all over the place so I backed out rather than screw the spot up.
I WILL feed the Primal soon. I'll let y'all know
I am more accurate with this bow after just a few days than I was with the Marquis after 2 years. I shoot pretty regularly, at least 3-4 times a week. I try to shoot daily. And this bow is surely a pleasure to shoot. It is just sooooo steady at full draw. :thumbs_up


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Txjourneyman said:


> They told me it would take 3 weeks for mine to get here. I was very happy to get it in 6 days!
> As for the string stop I moved it away from the string. I literally used a matchbook cover to set the gap. Now its nice and quiet with out leetches, cat whiskers, or anything else.
> I got my 20-30-40-and 50 yard pins set, I ran out of time for the 60. I'll take care of that soon. I really hoped to break it in last night. I can hunt feral hogs on land my employer owns 5 minutes from my desk. ( talk about a benefit package!) but the wind was all over the place so I backed out rather than screw the spot up.
> I WILL feed the Primal soon. I'll let y'all know
> I am more accurate with this bow after just a few days than I was with the Marquis after 2 years. I shoot pretty regularly, at least 3-4 times a week. I try to shoot daily. And this bow is surely a pleasure to shoot. It is just sooooo steady at full draw. :thumbs_up


Good to hear it TX.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

454casull said:


> Now just a question. Did you move the string stop away from the string to cure the buzz? It looks as if you are still aways away from the string. I have not tried it with mine yet (not much room but some) but with an XPB I actually realized a speed and consistency improvement by moving it as close to the string as I could. My theory is the sudden stop creates launch/slingshot affect. The original Saunders string stop years ago touted an increase in speed as well.


 I just realized that gap for the string stop looks huge but that is because the arrows I'm using for a stand are pushing the string away from the stop.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

That explains a lot. Just thought I'd call it out. The tighter the spec I think the bow responds betterI am really having fun with this one. Trying to get used to all the changes and it still shoots great. Smooth is an understatment. Did you do anything else? I synced the cams and that was it, no fooling with advancing or ******ing the cams...


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

454casull said:


> That explains a lot. Just thought I'd call it out. The tighter the spec I think the bow responds betterI am really having fun with this one. Trying to get used to all the changes and it still shoots great. Smooth is an understatment. Did you do anything else? I synced the cams and that was it, no fooling with advancing or ******ing the cams...


 When I got it it came with 28" mods on it and 29" mods in a bag. I had to press it and change out the mods to 29". I have a Bowmender press at home so no problem there. After that I added the sight, rest, quiver, and stabilizer. Double checked center shot and started shootong. added the pep and loop, shot some more, set the peep and I was done. Very easy set up. It didn't take long at all before I had to worry about busting nocks. I just wish I had a shot at a hog last night! I may try to break it in proper again tomorrow night.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Not sure if anyone has posted up first blood yet, sounds like you have the inside track. Hunt safe hunt hard...


----------



## KSDEERHUNTER (Mar 3, 2006)

*Not happy with quest service!!!*

Guys, I also like the bows but the way it is going for me I aint happy with the company!! I ordered a Heat on the 15th of March and still dont have it!!! I talked to the guys I ordered it with and they have been told 2 weeks twice!! I emailed my complaints and no reply!!! I dished out $850 bucks for the Heat with all accessories and Im still waiting!!! Like I said not happy and would tell others to expect a long wait!!! No replying to an email is very disrespectful in my opionion. Unhappy Kansas, Doug


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Doug, sorry to hear that. I don't know what could have happened. I ordered a Primal and G5 said 1-2 weeks. It was here in 10 days. Man I hope they get your bow to you soon.

Bman.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been watching these Quest threads as i was on the fence about either carrying Bowtech/Diamond or the Elite and Quest line of bows and as you can see in my sig below i made my mind up! I hear G5's CS is great and as soon as my shop is finished (hopefully very soon) i'll have my first G5-Quest on the way, i was told their is no wait on any of them? I hear the Primal getting compared to the Elite Z28 alot, for a few more bucks wouldn't you get the Elite for the best warranty in the business though? I see G5's (Quest) strong point with the solocams personally as their cost for quality is unbeatable here and can hold it's own to any mathews for alot less money! The Heat is 327-330 fps, for a solocam thats pretty darn good and cost under 600 bucks- under $700 with their package setup ready to hunt. I shoot a Elite Judge right now, but i can see myself taking a Quest in the woods this fall, hard part is deciding between the Primal and the Heat lol (will definately be in G-Fade though)!:darkbeer:


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I just wish I wasn't out of the country for two weeks, I could use the time to really dial my bow in after all the adjustments made over the last week! (thanks 454casual) Its shooting great now and can't wait to put an arrow through a turkey when I get back to MI


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

As for the heat/smoke debate - i'd vote for the i-glide over the 1/2" brace height, both are forgiving as hell and the i-glide is a real great feature!


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

thirdypointer said:


> I've been watching these Quest threads as i was on the fence about either carrying Bowtech/Diamond or the Elite and Quest line of bows and as you can see in my sig below i made my mind up! I hear G5's CS is great and as soon as my shop is finished (hopefully very soon) i'll have my first G5-Quest on the way, i was told their is no wait on any of them? I hear the Primal getting compared to the Elite Z28 alot, for a few more bucks wouldn't you get the Elite for the best warranty in the business though? I see G5's (Quest) strong point with the solocams personally as their cost for quality is unbeatable here and can hold it's own to any mathews for alot less money! The Heat is 327-330 fps, for a solocam thats pretty darn good and cost under 600 bucks- under $700 with their package setup ready to hunt. I shoot a Elite Judge right now, but i can see myself taking a Quest in the woods this fall, hard part is deciding between the Primal and the Heat lol (will definately be in G-Fade though)!:darkbeer:


Good choice, the entire quest line up should be pretty solid sellers considering the looks, specs, price and performance. Compared to the z28, The Primal has a faster IBO than the, no cable slide (Iglide system), modular cams, cheaper, and comes in g-fade.. Still a tuff call though.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

Mikegb88 said:


> Good choice, the entire quest line up should be pretty solid sellers considering the looks, specs, price and performance. Compared to the z28, The Primal has a faster IBO than the, no cable slide (Iglide system), modular cams, cheaper, and comes in g-fade.. Still a tuff call though.


Your right the Primal is faster than a Z but it's more comparable to a GT500 with it's BH, price still remains the same. I'm not hung up on the I-Glide personally, but the price really gives G5 a major advantage over most, hope they keep it that way!:darkbeer:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have not been able to shoot my new Primal much since I got it due to all the bad weather. But I do know that the draw is, IMO, as smooth as my 09 Z28. As far as the I-Glide, time will tell I suppose. Right now it seems to be a very nice system. Looking forward to doing some more testing.

Bman.


----------



## B Smithiers (Mar 16, 2010)

Atchison, you will have to let me know what adjustments you have made. I have shot my bow alot, but have not had a great deal of time to dial it in to where I want it and am open to suggestions to make it better. B


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Primal Update.*

Guys I took my Primal to the shop today so someone else could shoot it. I stood about 6-8 feet away and the only thing I could hear was the arrow leaving. This was the same on both sides. Both Primals I have shot has a noise that sounds a little loud from the shooters perspective but not the case just a few feet away. So I am happy with that.
I have also done some tuning and experimenting with the bow. Both times I found that my Primal, 29/60, likes the A2A 32 1/16", with a BH of 7 1/8". This seems to be the sweet spot and I picked up a few fps. I played around with the timing as well, advancing/******ing, and found mine likes to be in time. 

Thought I would share that with ya'll.
Bman.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Banjo Man said:


> Guys I took my Primal to the shop today so someone else could shoot it. I stood about 6-8 feet away and the only thing I could hear was the arrow leaving. This was the same on both sides. Both Primals I have shot has a noise that sounds a little loud from the shooters perspective but not the case just a few feet away. So I am happy with that.
> I have also done some tuning and experimenting with the bow. Both times I found that my Primal, 29/60, likes the A2A 32 1/16", with a BH of 7 1/8". This seems to be the sweet spot and I picked up a few fps.* I played around with the timing as well, advancing/******ing, and found mine likes to be in time. *
> 
> Thought I would share that with ya'll.
> Bman.


I talked with Brian from Quest/G5 prior to buying my bow and he basically told me the bow likes to be in time and that's about it. No messing with adv/retd. Still want to know how that one guy or two got over 312 with the same setup up I have but for now 302 is plenty....


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

B Smithiers said:


> Atchison, you will have to let me know what adjustments you have made. I have shot my bow alot, but have not had a great deal of time to dial it in to where I want it and am open to suggestions to make it better. B


454casull did all the adjustments so he can talk, mainly some basic adjustments to get it in time etc...but it feels 100% better than it did before, i'll keep everyone posted!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

My Smoke sounds loud to me when I shoot it also. When some one else shoots it, it's as quite as a church mouse. Think it's the string hitting the stop we're hearing?? :dontknow:





Banjo Man said:


> Guys I took my Primal to the shop today so someone else could shoot it. I stood about 6-8 feet away and the only thing I could hear was the arrow leaving.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> I talked with Brian from Quest/G5 prior to buying my bow and he basically told me the bow likes to be in time and that's about it. No messing with adv/retd. Still want to know how that one guy or two got over 312 with the same setup up I have but for now 302 is plenty....


Well I do know that, with my bow, it made a difference in speed just about anything I did even if it was in time. I started at factory specs on the strings and went from there. I reached a point to where the speed began to fall off after the specs that I previously listed above. One of the main considerations for my tuning was to get an acceptable valley, which is boarderline at best. But at those specs its a happy medium for speed, valley, and accuracy.
I've often wondered the same thing about how some people can get some of the speeds they are claiming with many bows. The only thing I can think of is a difference in chronos. I would think that when Crackers gets a hold of one and lists the speeds he is getting that may be a good criteria.

Bman.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> My Smoke sounds loud to me when I shoot it also. When some one else shoots it, it's as quite as a church mouse. Think it's the string hitting the stop we're hearing?? :dontknow:


I don't know but I may take mine off just to see. I've never heard such a noise like that from any bow in the last 15 years or so. Although its quiet from just a few feet away its annoying as heck from the shooters perspective but I will get used to it. I also stood behind the tech when he shot and the niose was there from the rear as well but its not loud.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

One additional note on the Primal. I've read where some were asking about cam lean. I had the tech kneel down and draw my bow as I stood behind and looked. I could see no substantial cam lean and I had a good view. 

Bman.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't had a noise issue that has bothered me until last night. It went from whisper quiet to "UH OH". My string stop came loose. I guess when I adjusted it the other day I didn't get it tightened well. Its something I will keep an eye on. I reset it and went back to shooting. 
I took the time to finish sighting it in last night. after a few minutes I was sticking 5 arrow groups in my Rinehart field target from 60 yds. I had the 20-30-40-50 yd pins set already. I just needed to get the 60 done.
I don't shoot at prey at 60 yds but that practice makes the 20-30 yd shots seem pretty easy.
Monday night will be my next opportunity to chase feral hogs and get this thing broke in right. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Not you. Mine shot loose as well. Still trying to get ahold of Brian at G5 regarding that. As far as speed goes I may try a couple of twists in the cables to adv the cams and see if the bow responds. Banjo man how many did you end up putting into it? Guessing 3-6 in the cables and 2-3 in the string??? I know all bows and setups are different. WE are charting new ground here. Until Mr. Carter gets hold of yours then that will be the benchmark....


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> Not you. Mine shot loose as well. Still trying to get ahold of Brian at G5 regarding that. As far as speed goes I may try a couple of twists in the cables to adv the cams and see if the bow responds. Banjo man how many did you end up putting into it? Guessing 3-6 in the cables and 2-3 in the string??? I know all bows and setups are different. WE are charting new ground here. Until Mr. Carter gets hold of yours then that will be the benchmark....


I have a log sheet on it luckly. Reset strings to factory specs. Then:
1. Bottom cable (1) twist to get into time.
2. Bottom cable (2) twist, Top (2) twist, String (1) twist. 
3. A2A= 32 1/16, BH= 7 1/8, DW= 62#, DL=29".

This gave me: 381 grain arrow=282 fps
400 grain= 276 fps
415 grain= 272 fps

I have found on mine that any more twist my speed went down. I cannot swear that this is correct for the bow but twice now I have done this and the results were the best I have found yet. Man, its shooting fairly fast and its accurate. I doubt that I will mess with it any more unless someone finds something better and passes it along.

Bman.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> I have a log sheet on it luckly. Reset strings to factory specs. Then:
> 1. Bottom cable (1) twist to get into time.
> 2. Bottom cable (2) twist, Top (2) twist, String (1) twist.
> 3. A2A= 32 1/16, BH= 7 1/8, DW= 62#, DL=29".
> ...


62# and 29# with a 381grain arrow =282 puts it right on at IBO (or withing a couple FPS but who is counted ) so I would say you should be very happy with it!

My setup below was yeilding something like 289 (I think thats what Dan told me) but we never did weigh my arrows...that I know of


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

John your arrows are 383 grains and yes 289. I'm at 70#ish with 370 grainers pushing 302 through the same chrono. Sounds like we "could" wring a few more FPS out of our set ups but is it really worth it? I was at the range again to day. This time I focused on shooting the bow instead of how different it felt...WOW these are accurate pieces! With the solid back wall I can really start to "trust the float" and what a difference it makes. Shot the feathers completely off one fletch. Time to move back and shoot at different spots.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I also noticed that in every instance, Banjo Man, Atchison and my own the bottom cam was the one out of time.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*G5 Quiver*

Don't get excited not in yet John. I'll be at the store tomorrow and I will see if the quiver UPCs are loaded into our system. I'll do a heat ticket for one if they are Which one were you looking for?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> I also noticed that in every instance, Banjo Man, Atchison and my own the bottom cam was the one out of time.


Good catch 454. :thumbs_up
Bman.


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

I haven't shot at through a chrono. I've never been very concerned with speed. As long as its accurate I'm good to go, and this bow is accurate. After just a week with this bow I'm shooting it better than I shot my Marquis after two years. X2 on the moving back and shooting different spots. I was shooting my Rinehart field target at 60 yds last night and was VERY happy with the results. At 20 and 30 I have to worry about tearing up fletching or nocks if shooting at the same spot. 
I'd like to hunt with it over the weekend but it will have to wait until Monday before I have a chance to get out again.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Primal Nation!*

I am a certified speed freak but in this instance I am "tempering" my stance. I am experiencing the same accuracy results you are. Once I got used to the intitial form shock of switching from my 17+yo Hoyt to the Primal I am shooting better than I ever have and with "more" correct form and execution. Now the Primal it self is not rsponsible as most newer bows have a similar feel (solid back wall and nice let off) but this bow IS very accurate, I could tell when I was tuning/speed testing that the arrows were grouping very well w/out really trying hard. Had a little trouble finding the correct grip but once I did the bow told me so. 
This is the essence of Archery Talk Archer's helping Archer's. I hope G5 is tracking this as I think WE have done more promotion than they have...lol!


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

maybe we should send them a link to this thread.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys I'm not a speed freak either but I do want what I can get out of a bow. I have found the Primal to be very close to the same accuracy as my 09 Z28 and IMO the draw is just as smooth. With nearly 3/4" less BH thats saying something. As I have previously stated, the grip is the best I have ever felt and I've had a bunch of bows. For $625.00 this bow is amazing.
I do believe I have found the bow that will be with me for some time to come.

Bman.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish you guys would quit talking about how good these bows shoot :icon_1_lol:. Reason being, I went to my local shop yesterday,and he has a left over XPB in my DL. He made me a price that I'm really finding hard to turn down.:dontknow: Well, I think the Smoke we go on his wall for sale and the XPB will go on his lay away wall tomorrow. I'm going to sleep on it one more night (tonight), I'll let you know what happens :set1_thinking:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

The XPB is a solid bow. Not that much different than the Primal except for the modular adjustment and 5/8" more brace on the XPB. The Smoke is probably a little easier to set up and maintain over all but the XPB/Primals have that something that is just a little special....


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Got the text from G5, my primal is shipping on Monday.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Sweet, then you too can join in on the tuning fun!


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes.. I'll keep everyone posted on how it goes.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mikegb88 said:


> Got the text from G5, my primal is shipping on Monday.


New bow :wav: New bow

It'll be the slowest weekend ever


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mikegb88 said:


> Got the text from G5, my primal is shipping on Monday.


Cool. Your gonna like it.:thumbs_up


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

My new G5 Quest Heat showed up yesterday. It came with a Cobra stealth 5-pin sight, a whiskey bisquit rest and an alpine quiver. I took it and got it all adjusted and tuned at my local pro shop, got my arrows (gold tip xt hunters), a Scott Itty Bitty Goose release, a hip quiver and some wax. I'm ready and itching to get out and shoot. :dancing:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool IN2. Let us know how you like it and post up some pics bro.:thumbs_up

Bman.


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm off to work now but I will try to post some pics tomorrow. The guy at Sportsmans was really impressed and couldn't believe they didn't carry that model. They have the Smoke and the Primal though. I really liked it the little I shot it yesterday when we were tuning it. I plan on putting many arrows out on target tomorrow though.....I will update


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good deal.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Ok, so here is what is going on with my 2 Quest Primals...

I have a G-fade primal and a full camo primal in realtree AP. I took the camo limb pockets off of the G-fade bow and put them on the full camo bow. I am going to be sending the G fade riser to Lee Martin and get it ceramic coated all black and then get the limbs dipped in carbon fiber. The full camo bow is going to be sent to Crackers to get Crackerized! Later the carbon fiber and black bow will be sent to Crackers as well. Both of my bows are 50-60 pound bows but the camo primal maxes out at 67# and the G-fade primal maxes out at 65#. That is fine since the draw is smooth enough that it doesn't really feel that bad. I will try to post pics soon.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see them Wil,and see what Crackers can do with them..


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bear215 said:


> Just ordered me a set today from Bob. Can't wait to get them.


Forgot to post pictures of my new side plates



454casull said:


> The XPB is a solid bow. Not that much different than the Primal except for the modular adjustment and 5/8" more brace on the XPB. *The Smoke is probably a little easier to set up and maintain over all *but the XPB/Primals have that something that is just a little special....


No decision yet on the XPB. For that reason I may just keep the Smoke. I'm no guru in setting up a bow. But they're special for sure


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> Forgot to post pictures of my new side plates
> 
> 
> 
> No decision yet on the XPB. For that reason I may just keep the Smoke. I'm no guru in setting up a bow. But they're special for sure


nice looking grips! how do they feel?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Wil said:


> nice looking grips! how do they feel?


Love them, they feel great. A little thicker than the factory ones, which works out good for my big paws. Thanks, for the tip. Bob does great work and super fast getting them to you.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bear215 said:


> Forgot to post pictures of my new side plates
> 
> 
> 
> No decision yet on the XPB. For that reason I may just keep the Smoke. I'm no guru in setting up a bow. But they're special for sure


Nice looking grips


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, I love blue, I must admit ...


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

I had my sling made by Ridgerunner, he did a good job and I received it faster than I expected! The colours are neon blue and black.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

I am glad that G5 chose the blue as their colour


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks to 60X, I could put a blue d-loop


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Now I just need to fletch some arrows with blue vanes ...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

It looks great bro. Congrats to you. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice.. I'm Going with the same color d-loop, peep and drop cord. What sling is that and what is the name of that color combo? Also, do you have a full picture of your bow? :thumbs_up


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Snow Panther, thats the exact same colors that I have on my Primal set up.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Banjo Man said:


> Snow Panther, thats the exact same colors that I have on my Primal set up.


Alright Thanks.

Mine shipped out Monday... just waiting for that brown truck to show up!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mikegb88 said:


> Nice.. I'm Going with the same color d-loop, peep and drop cord. What sling is that and what is the name of that color combo? Also, do you have a full picture of your bow? :thumbs_up


Mike, I got my wrist sling from X-Force girl on here. Marcy did a fine job and it arrived in a short few days. Mine is not the neon blue its Royal blue and black with blue leather. Marcy calls it a Bling-Sling. Very sharp.


----------



## snow panther (Feb 8, 2006)

Mikegb88 said:


> Nice.. I'm Going with the same color d-loop, peep and drop cord. What sling is that and what is the name of that color combo? Also, do you have a full picture of your bow? :thumbs_up


It is a twisted cobra stitch made by Ridgerunner, and the 2 colours used are neon blue and black. I think royal blue would look good as well.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I used Royal Blue and Black from Beenfarr slingbraid and it matches as close as you are going to get.

LOL - i think everyone who has an XPB or primal has set theirs up with the meta peep and blue/black sling braid!


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Atchison said:


> I used Royal Blue and Black from Beenfarr slingbraid and it matches as close as you are going to get.
> 
> LOL - i think everyone who has an XPB or primal has set theirs up with the meta peep and blue/black sling braid!


I think your right!

Bow came in today.. will post pictures later on!


----------



## Txjourneyman (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I thought I'd be posting first blood with my Primal but alas, no. I shot a feral hog last night but hit too far forward. The LOUD whack indicated a shoulder hit. I searched for quite a while and never found blood or my arrow. DANG! I guess I'll go shoot a 3-D this weekend and try again for hogs on Monday evening.
I held before the shot for what felt like forever. I waited for the pigs to stop moving before taking a shot. They were working a wallow pretty hard. Well, I thought the pig I shot was done moving. He wasn't. Hence the forward hit.
That was my first shot at game with the Primal and it did its job just fine. Operator error let that pig live for another round. I have a target rich environment 5 minutes from my desk so it shouldn't take long for another opportunity.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Still debating taking my XPB turkey hunting, depends how much practice i get with it when i'm back from germany this weekend....i'm hoping I get to try my luck with a bow!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mikegb88 said:


> Bow came in today.. will post pictures later on!


ccasion5:We'll be waiting for them ccasion16:


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought I would let you all know I would be posting first blood (well big game anyways) with my Quest Heat, last Sunday May the 2nd (I would have posted sooner but i was hunting for the whole week).

I was hunting up in Northern Alberta after spring bear, and after a day checking baits sat down and cooked some antelope burgers for supper. About 3/4 hour left of legal light our camp was literally attacked by snowshoe hares, and my broad heads are shooting different than my small game arrows, so i missed 2 easy rabbits. I get mad and decided "F#<% this, I am using a broad head". I head some cruching in teh bush behind our tent so I stood perfectly still listening while my hunting partners were hunting down the opposite side of the tent down a hill for some hares. Then this MONSTER of a black bear came into view behind out tent about 20 yards. Going through some young pine trees I came to draw and waited, then he stepped into a lane about 12" wide for a clear shot, and instinct took over. I literally said "Freeze!" and the bear looked at me and before he knew it he had 125gr Buckmaster with 30" Radial X-Weave 400 behind it punching through his bone between his shoulder and his knee. Strangely he didn't make a sound there was just a meaty "THWACK!". Hit one lung, the heart, the other lung and didn't quite pass all the way through. My buddies thought I shot a rabbit when they ran up to see me shoot, so I was trying to convince them when about 1.5 minutes passed my bear was releasing a small death rattle.

He ran into thick young spruce and it took about 45minutes to find him and another hour and a half to hack our way through and haul him out on a tree. I shot him at 27yards and he died 80 yards from our tent.

He weighed at least 350lbs and nearly 7' tall, he is for sure Pope and Young, and might just squeak into Boone and Crockett books.

Here is the kicker, I used to be a rifle hunter, and I just got my bow and into bow hunting about 2 months ago. Here is the list of firsts this bear is:
-First Big Game bow kill (so obviously first bear bow kill)
-First Pope and Young
-(Possibly) First Boone and Crockett sized game

If you want I will try to get pictures up I just have to take my disposable in and get a CD made as well as the pictures printed.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats to you bud. Sounds like it was a good time.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys I took the limbjacks off my Primal and installed some Limbsavers. Def difference and I would say it cut the noise in half. She now is like many other bows on the market. I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

CandianQuest said:


> I thought I would let you all know I would be posting first blood (well big game anyways) with my Quest Heat, last Sunday May the 2nd (I would have posted sooner but i was hunting for the whole week).
> 
> I was hunting up in Northern Alberta after spring bear, and after a day checking baits sat down and cooked some antelope burgers for supper. About 3/4 hour left of legal light our camp was literally attacked by snowshoe hares, and my broad heads are shooting different than my small game arrows, so i missed 2 easy rabbits. I get mad and decided "F#<% this, I am using a broad head". I head some cruching in teh bush behind our tent so I stood perfectly still listening while my hunting partners were hunting down the opposite side of the tent down a hill for some hares. Then this MONSTER of a black bear came into view behind out tent about 20 yards. Going through some young pine trees I came to draw and waited, then he stepped into a lane about 12" wide for a clear shot, and instinct took over. I literally said "Freeze!" and the bear looked at me and before he knew it he had 125gr Buckmaster with 30" Radial X-Weave 400 behind it punching through his bone between his shoulder and his knee. Strangely he didn't make a sound there was just a meaty "THWACK!". Hit one lung, the heart, the other lung and didn't quite pass all the way through. My buddies thought I shot a rabbit when they ran up to see me shoot, so I was trying to convince them when about 1.5 minutes passed my bear was releasing a small death rattle.
> 
> ...


Congrats....You know we got to see pictures of that monster!!!



Banjo Man said:


> Guys I took the limbjacks off my Primal and installed some Limbsavers. Def difference and I would say it cut the noise in half. She now is like many other bows on the market. I'm pleased with that.


Good to hear, may have to change mine out now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

We don't believe you unless there are pics to support it :smile:


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes, I've "heard" that limbsavers make a huge difference as apposed to the other kind.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

In2Ice said:


> We don't believe you unless there are pics to support it :smile:


I plan on getting some more pics up soon. :thumbs_up


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

In2Ice said:


> We don't believe you unless there are pics to support it :smile:


Here is some evidence


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

I was just kidding about not believing you; I was just trying to get to see the pics faster and it worked :smile: What an awesome Bear!!! That makes me proud to be a Heat owner too. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Congrats on the Bear and the use of a Quest Bow!

I've unfortunatly decided against using my XPB for turkey, I just have zero time to get it sighted back in...looks like I'll just try to be the first one to take a deer with mine..HAHA


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of my XPB. I just got around to taking pics for a review I was doing and decided to post a couple to add to the collection of sweet Quest bows in here.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks really good. Congrats.


----------



## questprimal (Feb 5, 2010)

more first blood, i know not first but. first is april 3,2010, 2nd is april 11,2010, 3rd is april 12,2010, if i can load these pics enjoy, last two are south florida pics, first is tennessee.


----------



## questprimal (Feb 5, 2010)

i dont know how to attach pics to this, if someone can help i got 3 or 4 to share, thanks in advance


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

questprimal said:


> i dont know how to attach pics to this, if someone can help i got 3 or 4 to share, thanks in advance


Upload the pics to the website in your Album then insert the link location into the post

**









Or Follow these how to instructions: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=284050


----------



## questprimal (Feb 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## questprimal (Feb 5, 2010)

finally! sorry for the confusion, first tn. bird, second florida hog, third florida bird. the primal has been great it is outfitted with, black gold redzone hd sight, tightspot quiver, ripcord code red rest, the new limbsaver stbilizer, gold tip arrows, slicktrick heads, and 3" fusion vanes. sweeeet setup, and an absolute killer to boot.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Congrats to you. Some good looking critters there.


----------



## questprimal (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks its been fun and im sure looking forward to fall time with this setup. oh i meant to tell yall my bow is a 60# bow 375gr. arrow 28" draw and its shooting 283 fps and smooth as yall know!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thats some decent speeds. You are correct, smoothest dang bows out for the speeds they generate. Mine is more accurate than I am. Awesome bows for the price esp.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Alright don't laugh.. cell phone picture... Will get some better ones when I get it set up... 70lbs this bow is smooth!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Mikegb88 said:


> Alright don't laugh.. cell phone picture... Will get some better ones when I get it set up... 70lbs this bow is smooth!


Cell Phone Pics should be banned :lol3:

Congrats on getting your new bow! Hope to see some better pics of it being setup!


----------



## ezieglar (May 10, 2010)

my Quest Smoke wiil be in tomorow. my first bow, retired my Horton crossbow.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

seeing the nice bear pics, along with the turkey and that lil piggy is really making me want to kill something with my Primal!


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

I just got a QS33, I love the way it shoots and can't wait to take it elk hunting in CO, this fall


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Brian Jones said:


> I just got a QS33, I love the way it shoots and can't wait to take it elk hunting in CO, this fall


Congrats on the new bow! Its a great bow and hopefully you get an elk!


----------



## ezieglar (May 10, 2010)

just got done shooting over 50 arrows out of my brand new smoke. this things awesome. makes me look like i know what im doing.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Brian Jones said:


> I just got a QS33, I love the way it shoots and can't wait to take it elk hunting in CO, this fall





ezieglar said:


> just got done shooting over 50 arrows out of my brand new smoke. this things awesome. makes me look like i know what im doing.


:set1_applaud: congrats, to both of you. Great very underrated bows...


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Atchison said:


> Congrats on the new bow! Its a great bow and hopefully you get an elk!


Thanks!


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Are your bows running heavy on poundage. I was at the shop today and the 60# limbs were maxing at 64 - 66 pounds.
What are the 70# limbs maxing at?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mine is a 60# bow and I get 62.5# for a max.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mines 70lbs and I'm maxing out about 70.5 to 71.


----------



## upland (Mar 15, 2010)

My 60# Smoke is 65# max


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Seems to be the norm. Mine and one at the shop maxed 71ish and the 60 went 64-65#.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Wow just done shooting the bow today with some cheap accessories we had around the shop and some older arrows. I'm still waiting on everything to come in for this bow.

Anyways.. this bow at 70lbs is SMOOTH! I'm impressed. And its putting that arrow out pretty fast. First time to really shoot the bow and I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

traditional1970 said:


> Are your bows running heavy on poundage. I was at the shop today and the 60# limbs were maxing at 64 - 66 pounds.
> What are the 70# limbs maxing at?


yes they seem to run a little heavy... i have 2 60lb primals and one maxes out at 65lb and the other at 67lb.... that seems like a little bit much. I got 2 60# bows because I was tired of buying a 70lb bow and dropping it down to 65 lbs. i was hoping they would max out around 62lb or so. I only wanted them for hunting and some 3D shoots. I may end up buying a Z7 or an M7 later.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Its all in the tune guys depending on how many twists you put into the strings. Mine came factory at 61#. I played with the tuning and got a little more from it. If I wanted to twist the strings more I could have gotten more.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

This has nothing to do with a Quest bow directly....but my new quiver just came in! I'll get some pics up after I pick it up tomorrow and mount it on the XPB!!

Wooohoo!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## camo_hoyt_girl (Nov 27, 2009)

A terror to adjust?????
I hate to ask a stupid question, but.....to those of you saying the limb bolts are hard to adjust, are you loosening the set screws on both sides of the limb pocket?  
Lol, worked on, shot, and sold many of these bows. Never have I had an issue adjusting them.
Great bows, very smooth. Fixing to buy a Primal for a paintball/bowfishing bow. :smile:


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

camo_hoyt_girl said:


> A terror to adjust?????
> I hate to ask a stupid question, but.....to those of you saying the limb bolts are hard to adjust, are you loosening the set screws on both sides of the limb pocket?
> Lol, worked on, shot, and sold many of these bows. Never have I had an issue adjusting them.
> Great bows, very smooth. Fixing to buy a Primal for a paintball/bowfishing bow. :smile:


I asked the same question, never had an issue with any of mine. A G5 rep. said on another thread that a few were sent out without any lube on the limb bolts. Remove them and put some lube on them and problem solved.


----------



## camo_hoyt_girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Haha, whoops, at least lubing the limb bolts is an easy problem to solve.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

$700.00 for a bowfishing bow? Got some un-needed income I see. Should really pin the fish, now if you are talking Gator Gar then you need some power.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*G5 Quiver*

John,
Glad to see you finally got it; which one did you go with? Our store did not have ANY allocated, this explanation should be rich. Have not heard of if or when either.....Hmmmmmmm. Me thinks things are not so good $$$$flow wise.


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ordered my PRIMAL today for the upcoming archery season and African trip.

this is what I ordered.

PRIMAL 60-70#, g-fade
Easton FMJ 400, 2 dozen
QAD rest Pro series
Black Gold AMP sight
G5 blue peep
Octane Quiver
+
arrowspeed radar chronograph


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

traditional1970 said:


> Ordered my PRIMAL today for the upcoming archery season and African trip.
> 
> this is what I ordered.
> 
> ...


Congrats, :set1_applaud:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Trad 1970. Do not know your DL or arrow length but those 400's _may_ be a touch weak especially if you are shooting at peak, 70#. Unless you are shooting really short arrows the 340 _may _be the better choice. my set up 71# 29" draw and 28.5" arrow run on TAP showed 340 to be dead nutz. Tuned very well too. Africa....I am soooo jealous! And welcome to the family....


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll be shooting about 66#
27.5 draw
arrows will be 26.6 - 27 inches

do you think FMJ 400 will be fine


----------



## badger109 (Aug 1, 2007)

I shot a primal yesterday... Can't say I was too impressed.. There was a lot of felt vibration, and besides that it was nothing special. so was it just a lemon or untuned? I know a a good stabilizer and cat wiskers would take care of it, but still.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

You Quest guy might like this. I just got my Quest Primal for a review ordered today. They have been great to deal with and I am excited to get my hands on this bow. I'll shoot it for a week or more and then get a good honest review done. I'll have the video on my website and here on AT.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I no longer have the trial for TAP but at 26-27" my feeling is that you will be okay. I see 75gr Muzzys in your sig. Is that what you are going to use here as well?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

badger109 said:


> I shot a primal yesterday... Can't say I was too impressed.. There was a lot of felt vibration, and besides that it was nothing special. so was it just a lemon or untuned? I know a a good stabilizer and cat wiskers would take care of it, but still.


They will have some vibration without a good stab. I also found that after I tuned mine and changed out the limbjacks for limbsavers all vibration and noise on the shot is gone. I didnt put anything on my string because it does not need it after what I did.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> You Quest guy might like this. I just got my Quest Primal for a review ordered today. They have been great to deal with and I am excited to get my hands on this bow. I'll shoot it for a week or more and then get a good honest review done. I'll have the video on my website and here on AT.


Thanks looking forward to the review. Is it going to be bare bones or will it be tuned and have a stab on it?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

badger109 said:


> I shot a primal yesterday... Can't say I was too impressed.. There was a lot of felt vibration, and besides that it was nothing special. so was it just a lemon or untuned? I know a a good stabilizer and cat wiskers would take care of it, but still.


Untuned is what your issue was, and its not the first quest bow I've heard like this. The other person bought theirs and after the shop tuned it they couldn't be happier. Its really unfortunate that someone would test a bow and the bow not in tune, or atleast close enough not to make you dislike it, not sure if that really falls on the shop or the manufacturer....either way, sorry you weren't impressed.



Dan - I got the riser mount quiver, I wanted something permanent as I don't really like to take things on and off in the stand, just one more thing for me to drop or scare the deer....picking it up on my way home tonight!


Congrats to the new Quest owners glad you joined the group! Enjoy and happy shooting!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

traditional1970 said:


> I'll be shooting about 66#
> 27.5 draw
> arrows will be 26.6 - 27 inches
> 
> do you think FMJ 400 will be fine


Only thing I'd change would be 100gr broadhead (you will lose a little speed but FOC will be better)


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

*my xpb*

Hey guys, I bought this Quest XPB on the classifieds a couple of weeks ago.
I absolutely love this bow and I think it will be my hunting partner for a long time.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

*Look What I Got!*

Just picked it up the other day and mounted it last night! Very happy with the quiver, the maGloc works as advertised and the hood dampening system makes no noise. The only thing I am not sure of yet is the use of the hood "cone" system if you take the foam out...would prefer magnets like the octane hood, if they did that it would honestly be the perfect quiver!

And only $60!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

FlinginCarbon said:


> Hey guys, I bought this Quest XPB on the classifieds a couple of weeks ago.
> I absolutely love this bow and I think it will be my hunting partner for a long time.


Looks good. Congrats to you.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Just picked it up the other day and mounted it last night! Very happy with the quiver, the maGloc works as advertised and the hood dampening system makes no noise. The only thing I am not sure of yet is the use of the hood "cone" system if you take the foam out...would prefer magnets like the octane hood, if they did that it would honestly be the perfect quiver!
> 
> And only $60!


Quiver looks good. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Check this out!!!!*

Moon Shine's Harvest Moon Camo. Check it out on Quest Bowhunting facebook page. Bottom right is Moon Shine's Outshine Camo


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow that is awesome for sure. Really like the bottom one. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope they'll offer these patterns. The guy at Moon Shine said they might offer them if there was enough interest. I really like them both.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Black Riser with the Outshine limbs, now that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

Harvest moon looks AWESOME the other one is too glossy for my liking though, a flatter finish would likely blow my mind.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*More Pictures*

More pictures of the Out Shine camo


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Great looking camo pattern. Hope they offer it soon.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Banjo Man said:


> Thanks looking forward to the review. Is it going to be bare bones or will it be tuned and have a stab on it?



A little of both. I'll do some bare bow testing and then get it all set-up for me and shoot it for a while.


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> A little of both. I'll do some bare bow testing and then get it all set-up for me and shoot it for a while.


Cool. Be waiting.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bear215 said:


> Moon Shine's Harvest Moon Camo. Check it out on Quest Bowhunting facebook page. Bottom right is Moon Shine's Outshine Camo


Wow thats some cool looking camo patterns.. I'm happy with the g-fade, but I hope they offer this!


----------



## vipertec67 (Apr 12, 2010)

I just shot a primal at gander mtn today. I was impressed for sure. Especially with the reasonable price tag. Been doing alot of test shooting as i'm trying to make up my mind on which bow i'm gonna upgrade to. Can't find anything as smooth or that holds as well as the maxxis. Kinda sold on that thing. Just wish it was faster....anyways, quest primal: Great bow, Great Price


----------



## camo_hoyt_girl (Nov 27, 2009)

454casull said:


> $700.00 for a bowfishing bow? Got some un-needed income I see. Should really pin the fish, now if you are talking Gator Gar then you need some power.


Oh goodness no. Lol. Working for a dealer, I can get a major price cut.



vipertec67 said:


> I just shot a primal at gander mtn today. I was impressed for sure. Especially with the reasonable price tag. Been doing alot of test shooting as i'm trying to make up my mind on which bow i'm gonna upgrade to. Can't find anything as smooth or that holds as well as the maxxis. Kinda sold on that thing. Just wish it was faster....anyways, quest primal: Great bow, Great Price


I haven't found a bow yet as smooth or as quiet as my Maxxis. I love it. 

But I won't derail the thread gushing about my Hoyts too much, lol.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

okay $400.00 for a bowfishing bow????JK. To each their own. Hoyt is a great company no need to be shy but for the money even at full price the Quest holds it's own.


----------



## camo_hoyt_girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Lol...little lower.
Plus I'm also looking at resale value. If I decide to abandon bowfishing/paintball, or just end up wanting to sell something for whatever reason, I can make a good chunk of money off of it.

I chronographed the Primal here at the shop versus my Maxxis and it was actually shooting considerably faster. It was also a little heavier draw weight, but still. With my short draw length, I'll take what I can get! Lol. Definitely a nice shooting bow.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I had the opportunity to shoot all of Quest's bows and i have to admit i was a little surprised! Of the 4 models, there isn't one bad bow in the bunch but if i had to rank them (not by speed but by how well they drew and shot overall) i would put the Smoke 1st, Primal 2nd, and a tie for 3rd with the Heat and Hammer. I may even go as far as to say i prefered the Smoke over the Elite Z28 by overall feel of the draw and feel after the release! G5 and Elite are 2 lines that are IMHO above any others right now. Oh and the Smoke retails for what.............$499!!!!!:shade: G5 and Elite work closely together and it shows, one great company helping another, if G5 offers Elites warranty it's game over for the rest of the boys lol. I got some Quest bows ordered to sale and i can't wait to get them set up as 1 for sure will stay with me for hunting, and it'll be the smoke, and a Judge for 3D's!


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Well I was going to be sending one of my Primal's to Crackers to have it supertuned, but that doesn't look like it is going to happen. I called his wife and talked to her "very nice woman to talk to BTW" and she told me to shoot Crackers a PM around the 17th of may. So I did and a day or 2 later I had a responce from Crackers saying that he and his wife would talk in the morning and get me squared away. After not hearing anything for a few days I sent him another PM asking if he found out anything about my bow yet. I know he is busy and may have forgot to get back with me. Well still haven't heard anything and the last I heard from him was probably about 10 days ago.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

thirdypointer said:


> I had the opportunity to shoot all of Quest's bows and i have to admit i was a little surprised! Of the 4 models, there isn't one bad bow in the bunch but if i had to rank them (not by speed but by how well they drew and shot overall) i would put the Smoke 1st, Primal 2nd, and a tie for 3rd with the Heat and Hammer. I may even go as far as to say i prefered the Smoke over the Elite Z28 by overall feel of the draw and feel after the release! G5 and Elite are 2 lines that are IMHO above any others right now. Oh and the Smoke retails for what.............$499!!!!!:shade: G5 and Elite work closely together and it shows, one great company helping another, if G5 offers Elites warranty it's game over for the rest of the boys lol. I got some Quest bows ordered to sale and i can't wait to get them set up as 1 for sure will stay with me for hunting, and it'll be the smoke, and a Judge for 3D's!


Wow, glad to see review like this...Not bad for a bunch of "low-end" bows, are they?


----------



## fishnfix (Jun 2, 2007)

I decided to give them a try after hearing all the good reviews. I could only find a right handed one to draw back (I am left handed) but soon as I drew it back I knew I wanted one. Got a left hand primal at 70 lbs and 27 inch draw. Did the limbsavers right away and put it a stab on it. Cleared up the small vibe in it. Not a pro but I love it and can't wait to get some more shots on it.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

thirdypointer said:


> I had the opportunity to shoot all of Quest's bows and i have to admit i was a little surprised! Of the 4 models, there isn't one bad bow in the bunch but if i had to rank them (not by speed but by how well they drew and shot overall) i would put the Smoke 1st, Primal 2nd, and a tie for 3rd with the Heat and Hammer. I may even go as far as to say i prefered the Smoke over the Elite Z28 by overall feel of the draw and feel after the release! G5 and Elite are 2 lines that are IMHO above any others right now. Oh and the Smoke retails for what.............$499!!!!!:shade: G5 and Elite work closely together and it shows, one great company helping another, if G5 offers Elites warranty it's game over for the rest of the boys lol. I got some Quest bows ordered to sale and i can't wait to get them set up as 1 for sure will stay with me for hunting, and it'll be the smoke, and a Judge for 3D's!


We as archers should feel very happy that Quest is producing quality bows at such good affordable prices for sure. With some of the other bow companies selling bows for $1000.00+ it makes it easy to see this. Personally I believe G5 will continue to grow and produce even better bows in the future. I too rank them right up there in the top along with Elite.


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

I love my "Heat". It's a tack driver!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bump for some Great bows!


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

The more I shoot other bows the more I feel as though my XPB is a little loud. Do you guys think a String Tamer would help out any or should I just live with it?

When I say its loud, I really mean that when I shoot it makes a pretty loud "thunk" sound on the string stop.


----------



## questprimal (Feb 5, 2010)

are you using string silencers? if so try taking them off, my primal got that thunk sound and was noticably louder after i installed string silencers. took em back off, and back to normal, nice and quiet! just for me though


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

questprimal said:


> are you using string silencers? if so try taking them off, my primal got that thunk sound and was noticably louder after i installed string silencers. took em back off, and back to normal, nice and quiet! just for me though


No string leeches or anything like that. I switched the bow jaxs for Sims limbsavers and that took some of the noise out.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

backcast88 said:


> No string leeches or anything like that. I switched the bow jaxs for Sims limbsavers and that took some of the noise out.


Have someone else shoot your bow and listen to it, I'll be it sounds quiet to you when you aren't shooting, I have the same issue, I hear noise, but the person next to me doesn't.

If its an issue to you, I'd try adjusting your string stop a little, could be hitting slightly too early for your setup.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Have someone else shoot your bow and listen to it, I'll be it sounds quiet to you when you aren't shooting, I have the same issue, I hear noise, but the person next to me doesn't.
> 
> If its an issue to you, I'd try adjusting your string stop a little, could be hitting slightly too early for your setup.


If I can get my dad to shoot it I will. But his draw is a little shorter than mine so he might be a little hesitant to do it.

I did adjust the string stop already. It was about 1/4" or so off the string and I fixed it so its almost touching the string. That cured a lot of the hand shock it had, although the and shock wasn't a lot to start with.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

backcast88 said:


> If I can get my dad to shoot it I will. But his draw is a little shorter than mine so he might be a little hesitant to do it.
> 
> I did adjust the string stop already. It was about 1/4" or so off the string and I fixed it so its almost touching the string. That cured a lot of the hand shock it had, although the and shock wasn't a lot to start with.


he just has to shoot it, not practice with it, shouldn't be an issue :wink:

1/4" is way too much, mine you can just see daylight through it but barely


----------



## ezieglar (May 10, 2010)

*Smoke owners*

ive shot a little over 600 arrows so far from my smoke. the slide is almost worn the whole way through from the upward string side and the string is starting to fray a little bit. i have been waxing the string. anyone else run into this yet? i know the Smoke is the only one that uses the alpine slide. im wondreing if i should of forked out the extra $100 to get the heat with the i-glide. other than that i love this bow.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

ezieglar said:


> ive shot a little over 600 arrows so far from my smoke. the slide is almost worn the whole way through from the upward string side and the string is starting to fray a little bit. i have been waxing the string. anyone else run into this yet? i know the Smoke is the only one that uses the alpine slide. im wondreing if i should of forked out the extra $100 to get the heat with the i-glide. other than that i love this bow.


Hadn't noticed any on mine, I'll defiantly keep an eye on it know. I wish they'd put the I-glide on the smoke, I like the brace height better than the heat. Guess last year's HPS 33 would be the perfect bow.. I may change out my slide now, but I wouldn't know what to get. I thought the Alpine was suppose to be one of the best. I put a Alpine on my son's Attack, I'll keep a eye on it now also.


----------



## twispi2 (Feb 14, 2010)

So after much research and testing of different bows. I brought home my G-fade Quest Primal beauty today and god is it one very nice bow. After trying a few bows from APA Bowtech PSE Matthews and Elite nothing in my hands even compared except a APA was close but not really lol. I test shot the primal maybe 4 shots before i knew it was a sealed deal. Hope to get alot of shots through her this weekend. Almost tempted to take tomorrow off work


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

twispi2 said:


> So after much research and testing of different bows. I brought home my G-fade Quest Primal beauty today and god is it one very nice bow. After trying a few bows from APA Bowtech PSE Matthews and Elite nothing in my hands even compared except a APA was close but not really lol. I test shot the primal maybe 4 shots before i knew it was a sealed deal. Hope to get alot of shots through her this weekend. Almost tempted to take tomorrow off work


I thought the Elite Z28 was equal to the Primal in my mind after shooting them all but thats just my opinion. The Smoke wouldn't draw as nice with the I-Glide system as it does with the cable slide. I shot both the Smoke and Heat, the Smoke was much more enjoyable to shoot for me, but the Heat's draw was a little long for me and the Smoke was a little short, easier to shoot shorter than longer for sure! I wouldn't mind shooting the Smoke this season even with all the Quest and Elites bows in my shop hanging at my disposal to use, that is one great shooting bow!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

ezieglar said:


> ive shot a little over 600 arrows so far from my smoke. the slide is almost worn the whole way through from the upward string side and the string is starting to fray a little bit. i have been waxing the string. anyone else run into this yet? i know the Smoke is the only one that uses the alpine slide. im wondreing if i should of forked out the extra $100 to get the heat with the i-glide. other than that i love this bow.


Yes you should have gotten the i-glide! Just messing, but I do think the i-glide would benefit, but either way the alpine shouldn't cause this. I am not impressed at all with the metreo strings to be honest which would be my first guess, I have serving seperation issues on mine, ordered some sixx strings, just waiting on them to be delivered...


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> I really like my qs 33, a little on the heavy side compared to other bows ive picked up but it shoots nice. My only complaint about G5 bows is they need to offer more color choices, I think you really only get a choice on their top of the line bows and that is some camo pattern or black.....I mean come on lets get some target rigs.


Found yesterday that the Blue/Black can be ordered...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=764963&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1271307594

Copy of picture for trucker3573


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

What color strings you get John?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> I really like my qs 33, a little on the heavy side compared to other bows ive picked up but it shoots nice. My only complaint about G5 bows is they need to offer more color choices, I think you really only get a choice on their top of the line bows and that is some camo pattern or black.....I mean come on lets get some target rigs.


Quest bows are designed to be hunting bows, thats why their company is "Quest Bowhunting" and not actually Quest Archery. Everything G5 and Quest do is hunt first. "Designed to Hunt" Remember!




> Found yesterday that the Blue/Black can be ordered...


And now I have to figure out a way to get one of these ordered...


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> What color strings you get John?


You can't wait for a surprise?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Currently thinking about what MY next set will look like. Thinking I'll stay with the factory colors but have been thinking about a darker purple and black but we'll see. If I change colors then I'll need a new peep....more $$$$$$ to spend....Plus I figured you would get the 300th post to this thread.....


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Wow that is sweet! That can be ordered? I dont see it on their site?


May local dealer has it as a demo. He called them last week, and they said it could be ordered. He ordered one for a guy at my club, should be here this week...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I finally got to broadhead tune my Primal a couple days ago. She is shooting:
Muzzy 125, 3 blade
Muzzy 125, 4 blade
G5 Striker Mags. 
All 3 are hitting with field points at 20 yards so thats good enough for this old boy. I'm sure some others like Slick Tricks will shoot well through it also. :thumbs_up


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I hope my Quest bows show up today or tomorrow as i can't wait to set some up for some testing. I know alot of guys are getting Primals because they like the (supossed) extra speed it has over it's counter part the Elite Z28. Well i set up my first 2010 Z28 this weekend and found it to easily exceed it's 320 IBO rating which puts it real close to the Primals claimed 330-333fps mark. I can't wait to see if the Primal also exceeds it's rating?! BTW my Z28 was set at just shy of 70 pounds with a true 29" draw and had a loaded string with peep, D-loop and brass nock and put my 356 grain maxima thru the prochrony at 308 fps. Since G5 got their cam based on the Z28's design, but with a shorter BH, i expect great things from it also!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Do you happen to know if the *primal* is the only model it is available in?


That's what he has, and what he ordered. Not sure if it comes in the other models.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> I finally got to broadhead tune my Primal a couple days ago. She is shooting:
> Muzzy 125, 3 blade
> Muzzy 125, 4 blade
> G5 Striker Mags.
> All 3 are hitting with field points at 20 yards so thats good enough for this old boy. I'm sure some others like Slick Tricks will shoot well through it also. :thumbs_up


Congrats!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

thirdypointer said:


> I hope my Quest bows show up today or tomorrow as i can't wait to set some up for some testing. I know alot of guys are getting Primals because they like the (supossed) extra speed it has over it's counter part the Elite Z28. Well i set up my first 2010 Z28 this weekend and found it to easily exceed it's 320 IBO rating which puts it real close to the Primals claimed 330-333fps mark. I can't wait to see if the Primal also exceeds it's rating?! BTW my Z28 was set at just shy of 70 pounds with a true 29" draw and had a loaded string with peep, D-loop and brass nock and put my 356 grain maxima thru the prochrony at 308 fps. Since G5 got their cam based on the Z28's design, but with a shorter BH, i expect great things from it also!


30 Pt, I read what you have said here in another thread and I must say my 2009 Z28 didnt come anyway near what your getting. Mine was a 60# and it was consistantly 10 FPS slower than my Primal at the same settings. That would put it at advertised IBO or close to it if I'm not mistaking. Glad you got a fast one. The Z28's are awesome rigs for sure.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well after I got my Primal back from G5, set it up and broadhead tuned it I decided to shoot it through my chrono. I lost 6 FPS from what I had it shooting before. I'm not happy about that but man its shooting broadheads right with field points and it has a really nice valley now, something I had not gotten before. It was so so at best prior. It also had a little vibration when I got it back, something else it didnt have before. I put string jax on the cables and vibration gone. So even though I lost a little speed I'm still getting 65# of KE with a 410 grain arrow and she is dead on with broadheads and ready to hunt.:thumbs_up Also want to say that G5 was excellent to deal with. Brian was super nice and right with it so many thanks to G5.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> Well after I got my Primal back from G5, set it up and broadhead tuned it I decided to shoot it through my chrono. I lost 6 FPS from what I had it shooting before. I'm not happy about that but man its shooting broadheads right with field points and it has a really nice valley now, something I had not gotten before. It was so so at best prior. It also had a little vibration when I got it back, something else it didnt have before. I put string jax on the cables and vibration gone. So even though I lost a little speed I'm still getting 65# of KE with a 410 grain arrow and she is dead on with broadheads and ready to hunt.:thumbs_up Also want to say that G5 was excellent to deal with. Brian was super nice and right with it so many thanks to G5.


Why did you have to send your Primal back to G5?


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have shot the new Quest G5 "Target bow" and i loved it, It shot very very smooth and quiet. The vibration was very low as well, Great bow though!:thumbs_up


----------



## camarox53 (Jan 8, 2010)

*signature*

Bear215, I have got to love that signature haha. 
"now we have obama, no hope, and no cash" haha.... thats great :wink:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*lost Speed*

I also lost speed, very similar to what Banjo lost. I had put about 100 arrows through her prior to final set up and had achieved 302 fps. So, after 2-3 range sessions and about 150 more shots I decided to re-check the speed, down 7 fps????? 3 twists to the cables brought it back to 302 again. I left the string alone as the extra 1/8" of DL was welcomed. Anyone else lose speed? Seems the cables take a little longer to settle in???


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> I also lost speed, very similar to what Banjo lost. I had put about 100 arrows through her prior to final set up and had achieved 302 fps. So, after 2-3 range sessions and about 150 more shots I decided to re-check the speed, down 7 fps????? 3 twists to the cables brought it back to 302 again. I left the string alone as the extra 1/8" of DL was welcomed. Anyone else lose speed? Seems the cables take a little longer to settle in???


I am just not overly impressed with the metreo strings...are they taking longer to settle in or are they wearing out quicker is the better question.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Atchison said:


> I am just not overly impressed with the metreo strings...are they taking longer to settle in or are they wearing out quicker is the better question.


At first I really liked the string on my XPB. But after having the bow a little longer I am not so fond of the metreo string. They do tend to wear quicker than other strings and took a little longer to settle. after this up coming season I am looking at replacing mine after only 1 year. So similar to you, not impressed with the strings.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

backcast88 said:


> At first I really liked the string on my XPB. But after having the bow a little longer I am not so fond of the metreo string. They do tend to wear quicker than other strings and took a little longer to settle. after this up coming season I am looking at replacing mine after only 1 year. So similar to you, not impressed with the strings.


I couldn't say it any better, the strings were great out of the box, I just wanted them to last longer....hopefully my aftermarket ones will....otherwise I'm going to go poor buying new strings for this bow!:tongue:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I just checked my Draw Length on my Primal. Its 5/16" long. As long as it stays there I will be okay but if it gets any longer I will have to do a retune. I hope not because its shooting broadheads and field points great, same POI.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll be shooting the factory strings this season unless they give me a reason to switch THIS year. After that all bets are off. Leaning towards VT quality plus vendor deal but if the Sixx strings work out well on Atchison's bow we'll have to see.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> I just checked my Draw Length on my Primal. Its 5/16" long. As long as it stays there I will be okay but if it gets any longer I will have to do a retune. I hope not because its shooting broadheads and field points great, same POI.


I tuned mine after we measured it as long and shortened it with a few twists and it went back to being perfect....if its in tune and the string is long I'm guessing it will stay there...atleast thats how I look at it


I'll keep posted on the new strings!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I hope your right. Its shooting so darn sweet right now. Funny thing is that my peep has not given me any problems at all. As granny Clampet use to say, its staying right where it had oughtta.


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

Atchison said:


> I am just not overly impressed with the metreo strings...are they taking longer to settle in or are they wearing out quicker is the better question.


I have to agree, I had to get new string within two months of buying my Heat. It was stretching, and fraying like crazy. I ended up going with Viper-X strings, Jesse there does good work and a decent price, and shipping north of the border he didn't try to gouge me like more than a few other companies do.


----------



## In2Ice (Apr 13, 2010)

Finally got a few pictures of my "Heat". I sure do love this bow!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good looking rig... Quest are some sweet shooting bows for sure


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep thats a nice looking rig for sure. Congrats to you.


----------



## DarinB (Jun 15, 2010)

*Anyone shooting a Hammer?*

Hidey ho... I'm new around here, in fact this is my first post!

I haven't had an opportunity to bow hunt for more than 20 years - that changed this year, so I figured so long as I'm going in, I might as well take the opportunity to replace my 23 year old Whitetail II. I haven't shot one yet, but I am leaning very heavily toward a ready to hunt Hammer - figure it is light years ahead of what I last shot technology wise, and it fits the budget very nicely.

That said, anyone shooting a Hammer out there??? 

:darkbeer: <---love the stout...I'm an avid homebrewer too... lol


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

DarinB said:


> Hidey ho... I'm new around here, in fact this is my first post!
> 
> I haven't had an opportunity to bow hunt for more than 20 years - that changed this year, so I figured so long as I'm going in, I might as well take the opportunity to replace my 23 year old Whitetail II. I haven't shot one yet, but I am leaning very heavily toward a ready to hunt Hammer - figure it is light years ahead of what I last shot technology wise, and it fits the budget very nicely.
> 
> ...


i just picked up a 09 leftover xpb 32 from stahlt65 here on AT for a great price contact him he will hook you up ,shipped it was well under 400 but thats for you guys to work out


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

i've been shooting martin bows for a long time ,and i really liked them.This year i started testing some other brands,i wasn't really familiar with.Every bow i tested i always went back to the quest,the only bow i liked drawing as well was a 2010 black ice,but that bow was $699 and i got my quest xpb32 for well under $400,all total saved myself enough to pick up another bow for my son.You just can't beat the price for the amount of quality you get,with quest and any other g5 product imo.


----------



## ezieglar (May 10, 2010)

*alpine slide is crap*

i just had to replace the slide on my smoke again. second time in 6 weeks. anyone else running into this. g5 says they havent had a problem.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

No trouble on my Smoke, or my old QS. Both with alpine slides.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

ezieglar said:


> i just had to replace the slide on my smoke again. second time in 6 weeks. anyone else running into this. g5 says they havent had a problem.


What is happening that you need to replace it? Maybe something is setup wrong....let us know and we will try and help!

I haven't heard of anyone else having issues of hand....


----------



## ezieglar (May 10, 2010)

the upward string/cable is just sawing through the slide. i have shot about 1500 arrows in the past 6 weeks. are other smoke owners shooting this much? quest says they havent had anyone else with this issue. from what i've seen there is only 3-4 smoke owners on this site, i dont think its a big seller like the primal. i have some sort of white teflon slide on now that my dealer put on last night to see if it holds up.everything appears to be fine with the bow. i just dont know whats causing it. its also tearing up strings. im on my second one and it aint looking too good.:sad:


----------



## swinestalker (Oct 28, 2009)

I was in a shop the other day and decided to put a few arrows through a Primal, I was very impressed! Not in the market for a bow, but, if I was the quest would be a contender. Do they make their own bows, or does one of the bigger companies manufacture them for Quest?:darkbeer:


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess I can officialy join this thread. I have a Quest XPB coming my way. It will have the G5 dropaway rest on it, not sure what sights I am going to put on it yet.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

ezieglar said:


> the upward string/cable is just sawing through the slide. i have shot about 1500 arrows in the past 6 weeks. are other smoke owners shooting this much? quest says they havent had anyone else with this issue. from what i've seen there is only 3-4 smoke owners on this site, i dont think its a big seller like the primal. i have some sort of white teflon slide on now that my dealer put on last night to see if it holds up.everything appears to be fine with the bow. i just dont know whats causing it. its also tearing up strings. im on my second one and it aint looking too good.:sad:


I've not shot mine that much..(1500 in 6 weeks), but haven't seen any wear issues. I keep my sting waxed pretty heavy, usually after each time I shoot, before putting it back up? 



swinestalker said:


> I was in a shop the other day and decided to put a few arrows through a Primal, I was very impressed! Not in the market for a bow, but, if I was the quest would be a contender. Do they make their own bows, or does one of the bigger companies manufacture them for Quest?:darkbeer:


They (G5) make their own



beersndeer said:


> I guess I can officialy join this thread. I have a Quest XPB coming my way. It will have the G5 dropaway rest on it, not sure what sights I am going to put on it yet.


Congrats... Did you buy the one if the classifieds? That was a good deal (if that's the one u got).


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

> Congrats... Did you buy the one if the classifieds? That was a good deal (if that's the one u got).



Yeah that is it, the one that was in the classifieds... Wont get to enjoy it until Decmber but I couldnt pass up the deal.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just got in a Hammer today and its a nice bow. The strings are awesome on it for Quest lowest end bow and the draw/valley/wall are very nice. Impressed with the bow. I noticed it did not come with any limb savers or string suppressors, but once these were installed, the bow was very quiet.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

That was a great buy, I kept looking at it, trying to figure out how to come up with the extra cash. I would love to had it. Oh well, congrats again,and welcome to the Quest post.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> I've not shot mine that much..(1500 in 6 weeks), but haven't seen any wear issues. I keep my sting waxed pretty heavy, usually after each time I shoot, before putting it back up?


How Much are you waxing your strings, at roughly 3 dozen arrows everyday for 6 weeks (factors out to just over 1500 but I'm assuming you shoot more arrows and not quite every day?) you should be waxing each and every shot session, if thats not it....could possibly be the setup of the bar (is it bent at all where it would cause excess pressure?)


----------



## ezieglar (May 10, 2010)

i wax the string every other day or so. i shoot almost everyday between 30-60 arrows. got this new slide on (looks like the slide that the old ross cr used to use) and trying it out for a week and hope it works. i have another sting to put on so hopefully this slide works out.time will tell. my buddy picked up his smoke tonite from the same dealer i got mine from and they swapped out the alpine before he even left.


----------



## the_brink77 (May 9, 2010)

*Quest Smoke*

I got a smoke a few days ago and im really happy with it. Beats the crap out of my old High Country. 
I would recommend to anyone


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

clearance sale on brand new 09 xpb32, I just got one myself been shooting it a week and love it.

www.keystone-sports.com
Keystone Sporting Goods Inc
Hagerstown Maryland 21742 
Full Service Archery Pro Shop
301-733-0373


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm actually considering a XPB but I've never shot one. I'm sure its a little slower than my Primal but it would still be fast enough for me I'm sure. I really like my Primal for the most part. Got it shooting several different kinds of bh hitting with fp. Very accurate bow when she's tuned.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Primal Retune.*

Guys I had to do a retune today on my Primal and I found, by accident, the best valley yet with this bow. Its amazing and it holds so darn well at full draw. I can actually let the pressure up and it goes nowhere so I can relax more on the shot. And I tell you what, she is shooting very well.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> Guys I had to do a retune today on my Primal and I found, by accident, the best valley yet with this bow. Its amazing and it holds so darn well at full draw. I can actually let the pressure up and it goes nowhere so I can relax more on the shot. And I tell you what, she is shooting very well.


Don't switch from the Primal to the XPB, don't get me wrong I love my XPB but its honestly the same bow but with a slightly smoother draw in the Primal, if its shooting great and you are happy with it you have a great shooter in your hands!:beer:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh I was not going to get rid of my Primal. I just thougt the XPB would be a good backup bow. Esp since the prices are right. But I am looking into a new model Z28 as well if I can sell my Alien X.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> Oh I was not going to get rid of my Primal. I just thougt the XPB would be a good backup bow. Esp since the prices are right. But I am looking into a new model Z28 as well if I can sell my Alien X.


Now I understand :wink:

Either one will work good as they are similar enough that you won't shoot them differently! I decided against a backup bow for this year...just going to wait to 2011 and use the xpb as my backup:thumbs_up


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Retune*

Curious, what did you have to do? What went out of spec? I finally found the grip sweet spot for mine and I have never shot more consistent in my life.

John, how did those SIXX strings work out? Still undecided what I want to put on. Proline has a great deal if it is still available but my price on VT is real sweet too.....


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> Curious, what did you have to do? What went out of spec? I finally found the grip sweet spot for mine and I have never shot more consistent in my life.
> 
> John, how did those SIXX strings work out? Still undecided what I want to put on. Proline has a great deal if it is still available but my price on VT is real sweet too.....


I haven't had time to put them on yet...HAHA....they look nice though sitting in the envelope....i'm working on building my own press right now so I may hold off on the sixx strings until thats done, plus i'm driving arrows right now, seems tuning it helped alot and the strings should atleast last another couple weeks before I have to really worry about it


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Cool b-ness! Still keeping the colors secret...be that way lol. I have not shot this good with correct execution in my life. These newer bows really force correct shot process, I'm sorry I didn't make the change sooner. Got to stop shooting groups even at 40 yards!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Banjo Man said:


> Oh I was not going to get rid of my Primal. I just thougt the* XPB would be a good backup bow. Esp since the prices are right. *But I am looking into a new model Z28 as well if I can sell my Alien X.


I've seen some great deals on XPB's lately...I love to pick me up one, funds a little low right now though. May have to wait till 2011's are out and get a left over primal.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> Cool b-ness! Still keeping the colors secret...be that way lol. I have not shot this good with correct execution in my life. These newer bows really force correct shot process, I'm sorry I didn't make the change sooner. Got to stop shooting groups even at 40 yards!


I stuck with the royal blue black, just used blue as much as possible to help it stand out, nothing super special


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Thought you may have changed things up a bit from one of the earlier replies.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

I finally got my Primal and got the review done. I have been shooting it for a week now and I am VERY impressed. Check it out:
http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2010-bow-reviews.html


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

ike_osu said:


> I finally got my Primal and got the review done. I have been shooting it for a week now and I am VERY impressed. Check it out:
> http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2010-bow-reviews.html


Great review, Quest are definitely great shooting bows.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

ike_osu said:


> I finally got my Primal and got the review done. I have been shooting it for a week now and I am VERY impressed. Check it out:
> http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2010-bow-reviews.html


Great review. And like you said, Quest bows are sleepers for sure!


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice review.

It is certainly a sleeper bow and i've been very impressed with mine.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice review Ike. Primal is a good bow for sure.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

ike_osu said:


> I finally got my Primal and got the review done. I have been shooting it for a week now and I am VERY impressed. Check it out:
> http://www.ikesoutdoors.com/2010-bow-reviews.html


Great review Ike.... I really like watching your reviews of different bows.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

In case anyone was worried, my XPB can drive an arrow through a 1" piece of wood all the way to the fletching....screw paper tuning I just use my privacy fence...but it was damn straight...now I just have to wait til the wife sees it before I have to go buy a new board


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Flinchitus?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Playing with my sight and seeing how much things change if I adjust things just a tad....adjusted the wrong way and didn't think before I shot, somehow went in the 2" between my target handing from my aluminum stand....atleast my arrow is still good as I'm sure the aluminum would have killed it


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

These new sights really are precise. I'm dealing w/micro adjust and it really IS! If carbon hits square they usually come out fine. Just mark that arrow and flex it often.....


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> These new sights really are precise. I'm dealing w/micro adjust and it really IS! If carbon hits square they usually come out fine. Just mark that arrow and flex it often.....


oh its marked...half my wrap is missing...HAHA


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I looked at the new sights last week. No doubt built tough but it did seem kind of heavy to me. Think I'll check it out a little better next time I go to the pro shop.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Elite Avatar*

Do I sense a change in loyalty????? JK Always liked Elite from the beginning...


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

454casull said:


> Do I sense a change in loyalty????? JK Always liked Elite from the beginning...


If he (Banjo Man) gets another Elite, we want hold it against him...just as long as it's not one of those other brands...:icon_1_lol:


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Anyone have a way to press an XPB (maybe primal not sure) with an EZ-Press Finger style press? I am pretty sure my draw stop is right in the way, so all this work of me building one may be useless....?

Picture would be great


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> If he (Banjo Man) gets another Elite, we want hold it against him...just as long as it's not one of those other brands...:icon_1_lol:


Still have my Primal guys. LOL. I just came in from shooting it in fact.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

454casull said:


> I'll be shooting the factory strings this season unless they give me a reason to switch THIS year. After that all bets are off. Leaning towards VT quality plus vendor deal but if the Sixx strings work out well on Atchison's bow we'll have to see.


I was going to stick with the factory strings for this year and get new ones after the season but with Pro Line extending their $55 sale until Sunday I went ahead and bought a set of strings and cables in black and red.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

My strings are holding out real well on my Primal. Not the first bit of creep. They were fraying a tad until I really put the wax to them. Didn't over wax them just really rubbed it in. Havent had to wax them for a few shooting sessions and they are doing well.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys I've been doing a little shooting with my Primal from 40 yards lately. I can honestly say that the bow shoots darn good from that distance. With my old eyes its kind of difficult to do so but the bow sure is a shooter. Shoots better than I do.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Same here. I am starting to get the hang of this pull through the shot thing and when you do it right WOW! This bow stacks them at any distance. The grip is a bit quirky. I really have to be deliberate in my hand placement but I think the comfort level will increase with time. Overall I am very pleased with my choice. Strings look great but I've only got maybe 500 arrows through it. So far after re-adjusting the cables no more issues. Hope your Holiday was stellar U.S.A.!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntingrn (Jul 14, 2008)

*Can't wait*

Ordered my new Primal last week (29", 60 lbs. Solid APG) after reading all 10 pages of posts can't wait to get it. Hopefully later this week, although I'm afraid the holiday weekend may kick it to next week. Looking forward to becoming part of the Quest family.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

I got a quick question for all of the Quest binary shooters.

Can you tell a difference in noise when shooting light arrows and heavy arrow? I have been hooting an arrow that weights 353 grains and 372 grains and they both make the same amount of noise coming off the bow. Maybe its just me or the sound of the string hitting the string stop makes the same amount of noise unless I went to an arrow over 400 grains.


----------



## FlinginCarbon (Feb 18, 2010)

backcast88 said:


> I got a quick question for all of the Quest binary shooters.
> 
> Can you tell a difference in noise when shooting light arrows and heavy arrow? I have been hooting an arrow that weights 353 grains and 372 grains and they both make the same amount of noise coming off the bow. Maybe its just me or the sound of the string hitting the string stop makes the same amount of noise unless I went to an arrow over 400 grains.


I couldn't tell a difference between fmj's and gt xt hunters with about a 65 gr weight difference.
My old bow (Bear Element) I could tell a huge difference with the same two arrows


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I had a young boy that wanted a new bow so i put 26'' mods on the Quest Smoke and dropped the poundage down to just over 50lbs. With a 311 grain arrow it shot 245 fps, not bad for a solocam! I know the primal gets alot of attention, but do yourself a favor and try a smoke also, you may find it alot more bow than the $499 sticker would suggest. The smoke has no sound or vibs on the release, just hear a dull thunk from the string hitting the stop and the arrow is actually louder! Quest sure did their homework before releasing their new line of bows as they aimed high and sure hit the mark.:thumbs_up


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

backcast88 said:


> I got a quick question for all of the Quest binary shooters.
> 
> Can you tell a difference in noise when shooting light arrows and heavy arrow? I have been hooting an arrow that weights 353 grains and 372 grains and they both make the same amount of noise coming off the bow. Maybe its just me or the sound of the string hitting the string stop makes the same amount of noise unless I went to an arrow over 400 grains.


I'd be willing to bet that any properly tuned bow most humans can't hear the difference in noise on 19grains of weight, that little difference isn't going to be the loudest part of shooting any bow, I mean if I take the same arrow and use a 100gr or 125gr point I shouldn't hear any difference in noise


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

thirdypointer said:


> I had a young boy that wanted a new bow so i put 26'' mods on the Quest Smoke and dropped the poundage down to just over 50lbs. With a 311 grain arrow it shot 245 fps, not bad for a solocam! I know the primal gets alot of attention, but do yourself a favor and try a smoke also, you may find it alot more bow than the $499 sticker would suggest. The smoke has no sound or vibs on the release, just hear a dull thunk from the string hitting the stop and the arrow is actually louder! Quest sure did their homework before releasing their new line of bows as they aimed high and sure hit the mark.:thumbs_up


Glad you got the kid hooked up! Smoke is a great bow!

Primal gets the attention cause its the flagship, but the entire quest lineup is good shooters, I personally am not a solocam fan, the way i am just seems the dual cams work smoother and nicer for me


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

thirdypointer said:


> I had a young boy that wanted a new bow so i put 26'' mods on the Quest Smoke and dropped the poundage down to just over 50lbs. With a 311 grain arrow it shot 245 fps, not bad for a solocam! I know the primal gets alot of attention, but do yourself a favor and try a smoke also, you may find it alot more bow than the $499 sticker would suggest. The smoke has no sound or vibs on the release, just hear a dull thunk from the string hitting the stop and the arrow is actually louder! Quest sure did their homework before releasing their new line of bows as they aimed high and sure hit the mark.:thumbs_up


That is funny, because I shot my bow (Heat), which is also a solo, with arrows weighing in at 572gr (trying out some CE Pile Drivers) at 253 fps w/ 29.5" draw at 70lbs. That said all Quest bows are great... they just need some famous televised hunter to use one and it would start a larger following.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

No difference for me and I was shooting in a very tight area. Tried 400 down to 370 and no noticeable difference. As Atchison stated I think you would have to go significantly heavier or lighter 75+ gr maybe? to make that much impact on noise. I hope to get the rest of the Quest lineup at the store, solid and I know they would sell.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

CandianQuest said:


> That is funny, because I shot my bow (Heat), which is also a solo, with arrows weighing in at 572gr (trying out some CE Pile Drivers) at 253 fps w/ 29.5" draw at 70lbs. That said all Quest bows are great... they just need some famous televised hunter to use one and it would start a larger following.




WOW ! what will the Heat do with a 400 grain arrow on 29/70 ??


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

firexd said:


> WOW ! what will the Heat do with a 400 grain arrow on 29/70 ??


somewhere in the 290s pending setup


----------



## drenalin80 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Smoke!!!*

I went saturday and finally had chance to shoot the Smoke and Primal. All I could say was WOW! I liked the smoke so much I bought it right then and went and sold my Drenalin to my brother-in-law. I had always said I would keep it and use it as my primary hunting bow. Boy did I change my mind when I shot the smoke. I shot it fully set up with a 395 graim mayhem hunter and got 285 out of it. That is about 10fps faster than my Drenalin and I was pulling 74 pounds with it and 65 with the smoke. The draw on the smoke is silky smooth and it hits like a ton of bricks. My setup is: 27.5" draw length, 65 pounds, 1/4" meta peep, NAP apache rest, Cobra easy glider 2 sight, Carbon Express Mayhem hunter arrows, 100 grain Montec broadhead, G5 Magloc 5 arrow quiver, 7" octane stabilizer and a poormans bowsling. :shade:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the family!


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

drenalin80 said:


> I went saturday and finally had chance to shoot the Smoke and Primal. All I could say was WOW! I liked the smoke so much I bought it right then and went and sold my Drenalin to my brother-in-law. I had always said I would keep it and use it as my primary hunting bow. Boy did I change my mind when I shot the smoke. I shot it fully set up with a 395 graim mayhem hunter and got 285 out of it. That is about 10fps faster than my Drenalin and I was pulling 74 pounds with it and 65 with the smoke. The draw on the smoke is silky smooth and it hits like a ton of bricks. My setup is: 27.5" draw length, 65 pounds, 1/4" meta peep, NAP apache rest, Cobra easy glider 2 sight, Carbon Express Mayhem hunter arrows, 100 grain Montec broadhead, G5 Magloc 5 arrow quiver, 7" octane stabilizer and a poormans bowsling. :shade:



WOW !! thats impressive so the Heat and Smoke whould be shooting the same speeds it sounds like the only thing is the Eye glide on the heat hints the extra hundred dollars i guess but overall the bows are the same ????? i whould be getting the same speed out of both bows with 400gr arrow at 29/70 ?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

firexd said:


> WOW !! thats impressive so the Heat and Smoke whould be shooting the same speeds it sounds like the only thing is the Eye glide on the heat hints the extra hundred dollars i guess but overall the bows are the same ????? i whould be getting the same speed out of both bows with 400gr arrow at 29/70 ?


There will be a roughly 7-10 fps difference in the two, the differences are the i-glide, slight speed advantage, slightly lighter (0.2lbs), and a shorter brace height.

overall they are similair bows yes, but there are differences, also the cams are a little different but not really that much


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

Atchison said:


> There will be a roughly 7-10 fps difference in the two, the differences are the i-glide, slight speed advantage, slightly lighter (0.2lbs), and a shorter brace height.
> 
> overall they are similair bows yes, but there are differences, also the cams are a little different but not really that much


The Heat being 7-10 fps faster ? so the Heat is worth the extra cash ? if i wanna stay in the single cam bow's market.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Its your cash you can decide how you want to spend it, its not needed to get into the heat if the smoke you are happy with, go to questbowhunting.com and you can compare specs, I personally like the i-glide (not worth $100 maybe $50) as a sole item but i'm sure either one you will be very happy with!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I wish mine had the I-glide, but that wasn't the determining factor between the two. I like the brace height on the Smoke better, (it seemed to shoot better for me). Get a last year's HPS and have the best of both...that's what I would do, if I had it to do over.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Was at FullQuiver last weekend for a shoot and saw one of these setup in person...guess what I'm going to be having my wife get me for Christmas! I can't wait to tell her I'm going to get into Target Archery too...she thinks I spend too much time hunting as it is...:darkbeerI might have to get drunk to bring this up though)


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

So, does it look better in person than in the picture?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> So, does it look better in person than in the picture?


Looks freaking amazing! Seriously if it was actually for sale I would have just dealt with my wife later that day (I think one of the owners has it as their personal shooter) I was actually starting to not care for the G-Fade as much (its cool but wearing off on me) but for a target bow type it looks great....I'll be calling G5 and getting a price in the future (if I can ever see again)


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

trucker3573 said:


> Time for quest bow number 2. Just picked up a brand new XPB 32 for 305 bucks! Thought this was a killer deal. Only problem is I must now sell my QS 33.


$100 and I'll take it off your hands!

Congrats on the XPB its a great bow, I couldn't be more happy with mine!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

You ALWAYS need a back up. Hang on to it unless you have to sell or someone makes you a "real" offer :mg:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree the G-fade is neat but I am getting used to it. I did like that other camo with the fade earlier in this thread. You could always send it to PMB and let them work their magic on it. One of a kind target bow for sure....


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Atchison said:


> Looks freaking amazing! Seriously if it was actually for sale I would have just dealt with my wife later that day (I think one of the owners has it as their personal shooter) I was actually starting to not care for the G-Fade as much (its cool but wearing off on me) but for a target bow type it looks great....I'll be calling G5 and getting a price in the future (if I can ever see again)


In case you missed one of my earlier post, my local dealer ordered one (Blue/Black) for a guy a month or so back...same price as the regular G-fade (camo). Shot with both of them today, great looking bows for sure.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

anyone ever shoot the Heat ??? is it as smooth as the smoke ?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I have shot the Heat a couple of times but never the Smoke so I have nothing to compare it to. The Heat has a nice draw for a single cam, but I have a Primal and have only owned two cam bows so my opinion might not be the most objective.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

is the quest 33 the same bow as there quest smoke ? they just renamed it???


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

also were can i find good grips to replace the ones on the smoke ?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

firexd said:


> is the quest 33 the same bow as there quest smoke ? they just renamed it???


No, the hammer replaced the QS. Riser is pretty much the same, but the smoke has the HPS cam, like last years HPS 31&33, and the heat. The QS (hammer) has the old style Ross cam. 




firexd said:


> also were can i find good grips to replace the ones on the smoke ?


Got mine from Bob Lambeth on here.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

how are the strings on these quest bows as well i hear the PSE bow madness strings fall apart pretty quickly


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

so the ross cardiac is the same as the smoke ?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

No, totally different. The smoke uses G5's HPS cam. The grips should work if that's what your wanting to know. I think Bob Lambeth uses a cardiac template for the Hammer,Smoke and QS grips. There's a small gap in mine (custom grip) though.


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

I have the HPS 31 which is basically the heat, and my friend bought a smoke and I went with him and test fired it, I like my HPS more than the smoke. OH and I just got a new sight and sighted it in, shooting 453gr arrows all of my pins (20yard-60yard) take up less distance than the width of a quarter... I am pretty impressed.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

how fast is that 453gr arrow going ??


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

not sure i don't have a chrony


----------



## Watago (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm also interested in the Quest smoke. Would be used for 3D only. It sounds like a good bow. Haven't read anything negative yet... Is anyone using any Quest bow for 3D only?
What or Would they recommend?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I for one use 3D as realistic practice for hunting and there fore use my hunting bow. I see not reason why you could not just use it for 3D and set it up accordingly.


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice bows for sure.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

Ybuck said:


> Nice bows for sure.



yes they are but i cannot get concret FPS on these bows every artical i read or youtube video i see has these bows shooting all sorts of FPS nothing concrete specialy on the SMOKE, some guys are getting in the 260's and some getting in the 290's with the same draw length and draw weight !!! so im confused on what this bow will actually do


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

firexd said:


> yes they are but i cannot get concret FPS on these bows every artical i read or youtube video i see has these bows shooting all sorts of FPS nothing concrete specialy on the SMOKE, some guys are getting in the 260's and some getting in the 290's with the same draw length and draw weight !!! so im confused on what this bow will actually do


Well just used my friends chrony, and the arrows that are weighing in 572gr (pile drivers) I was getting about 253 FPS, while the Radial-X that I use (453gr) are faster than 280FPS. So the difference in speeds could be in the arrow used. Yesterday using a Piledriver with a smoke broadhead I called in a badger that was digging up our one hay field and shot him in the eye and straight back along the backbone at 15 yards, and about 20`` of the 30`` of my arrow was in him. I got more penetration shooting a 350+lbs bear in the shoulder lol.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

CandianQuest said:


> Well just used my friends chrony, and the arrows that are weighing in 572gr (pile drivers) I was getting about 253 FPS, while the Radial-X that I use (453gr) are faster than 280FPS. So the difference in speeds could be in the arrow used. Yesterday using a Piledriver with a smoke broadhead I called in a badger that was digging up our one hay field and shot him in the eye and straight back along the backbone at 15 yards, and about 20`` of the 30`` of my arrow was in him. I got more penetration shooting a 350+lbs bear in the shoulder lol.


pretty quick single cam bow no doubt, think i'll roll with the Heat on these two choices gotta love the eye glide.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I've made my decision guys. I will be hunting with my Primal this year. I love that bow. I will be keeping the Z28 as a back up bow and for ground blind hunting.
Primal is broadhead tuned and ready to go. We have something like 36 more days till season here. I shot my Primal today just a few times. What a great bow!


----------



## DanDander (Oct 6, 2006)

If anyone wants to shoot them stop by the shop we have all of them set up to shoot.Thany are are greats shooters at a great price.We have 3 Primal G-fades in stock and a couple of each other model.Pm me if you interested in ordering.Everything I ship has free shipping.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> I've made my decision guys. I will be hunting with my Primal this year. I love that bow. I will be keeping the Z28 as a back up bow and for ground blind hunting.
> Primal is broadhead tuned and ready to go. We have something like 36 more days till season here. I shot my Primal today just a few times. What a great bow!


You should update your avatar then :wink: unless you just want to promote your backup rather than what you will be taking into the woods:tongue:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Atchison said:


> You should update your avatar then :wink: unless you just want to promote your backup rather than what you will be taking into the woods:tongue:


How about sending me a cool one and if I like it enough I just may do dat.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> How about sending me a cool one and if I like it enough I just may do dat.


This is the best I can do (I find it odd they have the fire in red when G5 color is blue though....)


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't see anything!!


----------



## Watago (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm looking into the Hammer or smoke. the price is great love, the Gfade design. 
Is anyone shooting a guest bow strictly for 3D? 
How do you like it?
lets see your set ups.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

if your gonna drop 400 on the hammer goahead and get the smoke man its only a 100 more and well worth the up grades. i have all my accessories but not the bow yet still deciding between the smoke or heat.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> I don't see anything!!


Thats all I have....nothing, actually I forgot to paste the link to the Avatars for all to use Thread....whopps!!


----------



## wildlifecowboy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the heat or HPS cams. I bought a Heat a couple weeks ago and at first it tuned and shot great. However, I picked it up today to shoot and noticed that as my cable rotates around the module the cable is hitting part of my cam which is almost restricting me from drawing all the way back. Not to mention it is eating up my cable. So I tryed to lenghten the cable thinking there might be some cam lean issue when drawing back. And when the bow is not drawn back the cam appears not to be leaning. Any help would be appreciated. I also attached a pic of this but not sure if it work. I've never posted a pic before.

thanks


----------



## dacableguy823 (Aug 1, 2010)

*had to replace my slide and cable and string stop on my hammer*



JAS_65 said:


> I like my Hammer.. Very nice shooting bow indeed.. My only headache so far is the cable slide clearence.. with the straight bar I've got very little room to pass the cables.. I've tried several cable slides with not much change..


im about ready to hit the bow with a hammer. I recently replaced the bow string and stringstop after both of them snapped on me durring shooting. Also replaced cable slide after it tore my string in half.  I now plan to move on to a differnt bow company. I know i shoot alot but not for a 3 to 4 month old bow to have to replace so many parts. But were not the only ones with the same problem. I know some one with a ross bow qs33 if i remember correctly with the same issues that the hammer has.


----------



## dacableguy823 (Aug 1, 2010)

*dont do it*



Watago said:


> I'm looking into the Hammer or smoke. the price is great love, the Gfade design.
> Is anyone shooting a guest bow strictly for 3D?
> How do you like it?
> lets see your set ups.


i have one that i have had for 3 to 4 months and have had to replace a crap load of parts. String snapped and almost took my face off. the cable slide has issues as well as string stop. My string stop snapped off not a common occourance. cable snapped after cableslide ate into the cable. if your looking to buy a bow look for other bow not the hammer you will want to hit it with one after you purchase it


----------



## missionx3 (Jun 9, 2008)

I don't have a Quest but have the 08 Ross Cardiac. I really like. I really like the Primal but it felt a little heavy for my liking. I wish my local Pro Shop would carry them. He down talked them when I asked him about them but he also wants to sell what he has. If the Primal were a bit lighter I'd own one.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

missionx3 said:


> I don't have a Quest but have the 08 Ross Cardiac. I really like. I really like the Primal but it felt a little heavy for my liking. I wish my local Pro Shop would carry them. He down talked them when I asked him about them but he also wants to sell what he has. * If the Primal were a bit lighter I'd own one.*


3.9 pounds, how much lighter do you want?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

dacableguy823 said:


> im about ready to hit the bow with a hammer. I recently replaced the bow string and stringstop after both of them snapped on me durring shooting. Also replaced cable slide after it tore my string in half. I now plan to move on to a differnt bow company. I know i shoot alot but not for a 3 to 4 month old bow to have to replace so many parts. But were not the only ones with the same problem. I know some one with a ross bow qs33 if i remember correctly with the same issues that the hammer has.


Sorry you have had so much trouble with your quest bow! Not everyone can be happy with the same bow which is why we have so many companies and so many to choose from! Good luck in finding a bow that suits your needs further!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> 3.9 pounds, how much lighter do you want?


3.75 would be perfect :wink:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Well aren't we special! LOL Craziness at the store pure and simple.


----------



## dacableguy823 (Aug 1, 2010)

*i beleive you will have a better experience with the primal*

i think you will have a better experience with it than i did with my hammer. About a weekago i was ready to hit it with a hammer but now that some of the guys told me what to have checked the bow is functioning alot better. not a bad bow mine i guess had a gremlin attached lol. here is a pic sorry for the conflicting posts yesterday the bow shot really bad but since my conversation with you guys on other posts I have fixed all the issues with the bow. IT shooting a whole lot better


----------



## missionx3 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm it felt heavier than 3.9. Felt closer to 4.5 or so. It could have been the accessories they had on it at Bass Pro though. I'll have to go check one out bare because I did like how it shot.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

The Primal balances pretty well. But mind is a tick top heavy with the sight I am using, doesn't really need a stab for balance, though it does for making the bow "deader". A heavy balanced bow will feel lighter than one that is skewed one way or the other. I do not shot with a quiver on and that is some significant weight....


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I weighed my Primal when it was bare bow. It was just under 4#. I'm shooting a 4" S-Coil for hunting and it works great. I tried my HHA slider sight on it and it pulled the bow to the right big time. Put the Tru-glo back on and it balances nicely. Strange too because my '10 Z28 balances great side to side with the HHA sight installed on it.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm using an Extreme 1400 and I wanted to extend it one notch further but it really made the bow top heavy so I set it one notch back and it balances quite well with a 4" s-coil and my old damper (not sure what it is but they don't make it any more) Tried with a 5" extension to see how it felt (take some torque out) and it just didn't feel or shoot right. The Elite probably has a different weight distribution (wow I'm smart..lol) than the Primal, could have some thing to do w/ the cable guard too. Either way let the bow tel you what it likes via shot quality and group performance. 52 days until the opener Whoo Hooo!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I had the g5 quiver mounted to the XR sight and it felt like it wanted to lean *ALOT*, put the compact one to the riser and its more centered and preferred that much better, put a b-stinger out front and the bow will balance better on the shot and fall forward more consistently, atleast thats what i've found, i love my G5 accessories but they will be replaced long before my stabilizer


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

just pulled the trigger on a quest smoke with a QAD pro hd, spot hogg right on 5 pin, apex nano quiver, and x-coil stab... cant wait for her to get here


----------



## Centropomus spp (Jul 30, 2010)

got a quest hammer last week and I love it!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, I took a deposit on my Smoke, he's buying everything. Now I'm starting from scratch. I know I'll get a G5 expert 2 rest, pretty much made up my mind on sights, now which bow... I can get a left over XPB (my dealer has a full camo in my draw length) and dress it out and spend no money. Or do I get a max1 G/fade Primal like I really want (have to order) and spend more money. Deer season is less than a month away decisions:dontknow: decisions, but good ones. I've shot a XPB and Primal and can't tell any/much difference, I know the Primal is a little faster and has draw modules, but is it worth the money difference and wait, for my wants... I guess I'll sleep on it a few more days. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Man that is a hard call. I would hate to be in your shoes b/c the way I see it:

The pro's for the Primal are a little more speed (only 6 fps), seems to be a hair smoother draw (although the XPB is already very smooth), and modules for draw length adjustment. The big con is having to wait and with so little time until deer season you might be in a tight spot if things get delayed from G5.

The pro's for the XPB are a little longer brace height so it a little more forgiving, and its already in stock so you will not have to wait. The con's are the fact that you have to take the entire cams off if you ever wanted to change the draw length.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

if I was starting from scratch I'd go with the primal as the slightly smoother draw outweighs all else in my mind, but the fact you would get the xpb for basically nothing, that would sway to the xpb, I love mine and would want it now!

What is the DL/DW of the XPB, maybe you can buy it for me, looking for a 60# cold weather/backup


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Laid the XPB away today. Not spending any more money,and it being on hand was the biggest deciding factor. Can't wait to start shooting it. (28.5 dl 60lb limbs)


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> Laid the XPB away today. Not spending any more money,and it being on hand was the biggest deciding factor. Can't wait to start shooting it. (28.5 dl 60lb limbs)


Congrats - you will be very happy, I love mine!

Thats what I am looking for actually! HAHA:tongue: Granted I should wait until my eye heels before I go spending money since I can't even shoot right now :angry: but I like to be prepared!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

My smoke was 29"dl, but the 28.5 fit me better on the XPB. Found a good deal on a camo expert 2 rest, also laid my sight away. Can't wait until the guy pays off my Smoke, I'm ready to start slinging some arrows. I shot one of my friends XPB the other day, what a sweet shooting piece of equipment.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

And I just ordered a Primal....couldn't pass up getting one for what I paid....now I get to debate if I keep the XPB for backup...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Not the decision I was expecting but congrats! You'll need a new avatar or the Primal may get offended and start shooting through privacy fences. Keep the XPB if you do not need to sell it. Having a backup that basically feels the same is priceless. Oh did you get the "blue fade" ?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well guys we are now down to just 6 days remaining until bow season here. I took out my Primal today for a few shots out to 40 yards and she's still hitting just like it had oughtta. With a little luck it will get its first blood opening weekend. :thumbs_up


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Atchison said:


> And I just ordered a Primal....couldn't pass up getting one for what I paid....now I get to debate if I keep the XPB for backup...


I guess I can use your avatar now...Congrats


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

wow these things did the trick. That and tuning it up after 200 shots made this thing whisper quiet.

Pics soon to come.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

G-Fade Primal, QAD HD Rest, Modular Stabilizer, soon to be TR V5 sight.


----------



## speedgoat (Jun 14, 2004)

mike, where did you get those rubber stoppers?


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

speedgoat said:


> mike, where did you get those rubber stoppers?


https://www.limbsaver.com/store/product.php?productid=16267&cat=0&page=1


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

So the LS string stop buffer made that much difference or was it the cat whiskers and other items in combination? 

All Primal shooters, how is your cable wear at the I-glide?


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

454casull said:


> So the LS string stop buffer made that much difference or was it the cat whiskers and other items in combination?
> 
> All Primal shooters, how is your cable wear at the I-glide?


All three.

Do not use normal stick wax! This wax collects dirt easy and will wear on your strings through the i-glide. I just starting using the winners choice liquid wax and BIG difference. This stuff cleans the strings and lubricates, so no buildup on the i-glide or cable slides. This prevents wear. Hundreds of shots through mine with no problems.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> So the LS string stop buffer made that much difference or was it the cat whiskers and other items in combination?
> 
> All Primal shooters, how is your cable wear at the I-glide?


My cables are wearing a little flat and somewhat discolored. Nothing bad as of yet. And yours?? I'm still not completely sold on this I-Glide system at this time.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> My cables are wearing a little flat and somewhat discolored. Nothing bad as of yet. And yours?? I'm still not completely sold on this I-Glide system at this time.


My cables did the same thing. Once I put Pro Line's on they are looking so much better, granted I haven't shot them as much as the factory cables but I have shot them enough to know they look better and will certainly hold up better. I think the factory strings kind of suck and show wear a lot more than others so I replaced mine when Pro Line had their sale a couple months ago.


----------



## COPPERDOG (Sep 26, 2007)

I am shooting a 2008 Quest QS33. Couldn't be happier for it being a "cheaper" bow.
Wish G5 would get the Quest line some air time. These bows to not get the recognition they deserve.

Brian


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I talked to my local shop about the I-glide, before I laid away my XPB. He said, he had only one bow come back with the string wearing bad at the I-glide, they found a little nic in the ceramic, G5 replaced the I-glide and string/cable. I may use the liquid wax on mine from day one, if it makes that much of a difference.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

COPPERDOG said:


> I am shooting a 2008 Quest QS33. Couldn't be happier for it being a "cheaper" bow.
> Wish G5 would get the Quest line some air time. These bows to not get the recognition they deserve.
> 
> Brian


Yeah, Jimmy bigtime isn't giving them much airtime...but who's going to go on what he says anyway.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

No I didn't order the blue fade, I couldn't get that one for the price I paid although I may look into that this winter or trade up to it now that I'm going to be doing indoor 3d, I'm definitely keeping the XPB, i got some 60# limbs and a shorter cam for it on here and going to use it for winter hunting when its cold, I went to Mor Archery the other day to just check lengths and 28.5 fits me like butter compared to the 29" on my xpb but shooting that this weekend I'm at 3" groups at 20yds when I haven't shot in over a month thanks to my eye, i'm pretty excited, now I just hope it gets delivered before my 2 week vacation out west!


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Bear215 said:


> I talked to my local shop about the I-glide, before I laid away my XPB. He said, he had only one bow come back with the string wearing bad at the I-glide, they found a little nic in the ceramic, G5 replaced the I-glide and string/cable. I may use the liquid wax on mine from day one, if it makes that much of a difference.


Yes, the stick wax holds dirt and when the strings go through the I-glide, the wax can build up and the dirt will wear on the strings. The liquid wax cleans as well as lubricates. There is no wax to build up, so there is nothing to wear on the strings. Every heat or primal I sell leaves with the winners choice liquid wax.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

backcast88 said:


> My cables did the same thing. Once I put Pro Line's on they are looking so much better, granted I haven't shot them as much as the factory cables but I have shot them enough to know they look better and will certainly hold up better. I think the factory strings kind of suck and show wear a lot more than others so I replaced mine when Pro Line had their sale a couple months ago.


I think I'm just gonna keep shooting mine and see what happens. Been considering calling G5 and asking them if I could switch out the I-Glide for a cable slide like is on one of their single cam bows. I've never had the first problem, ever, with a cable slide. Heck fire, they use them on Elites and SA bows and those are tack dirvers.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Banjo Man said:


> I think I'm just gonna keep shooting mine and see what happens. Been considering calling G5 and asking them if I could switch out the I-Glide for a cable slide like is on one of their single cam bows. I've never had the first problem, ever, with a cable slide. Heck fire, they use them on Elites and SA bows and those are tack dirvers.


I will call Brian Anderson on Monday and ask him. I never even though about it.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm going to shoot mine awhile first,(that is when I get it) the I-glide was the one thing my Smoke didn't have, that I wish it did (I tried to get one and couldn't). A lot of people have trouble with cable slides wearing their strings also, (not just Quest any bow) I figure that's one less moving part to screw up...I guess we'll see


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

*Wax*

Good call on the wax, I am going to clean the old stuff off and use the liquid. Mine are flattening out but not "damaged". However mine has slipped, timing wise, twice now with over 600+ arrows. The bow was not grouping as tight as it had so I threw it on the draw board and verified that I was out of time. 1/2 twist removed from the top cam cable and 1 full twist added to the bottom and she is back in time and stacking arrows again. I am going to order some Vapor Trails this week just to have them on hand, planned on swapping them anyway after the season but may do it sooner. Still a great shooting bow.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Look what I just got in the mail! Also got a Expert Pro Rest to match - now I leave for vacation and will be setting up when I get back in two weeks! Not sure if it will be ready for season but I'm excited!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

This is gonna be fun....Have a safe vacation, I'll be working. Putting up stands Monday.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

justed installed the bow rattler on my smoke made a nice addition i can tell a diffrence on vibs and noise for sure


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

is this normal on my quest smoke only 3 weeks old


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Nope, give G5 a call.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

i did call they said it whould be normall wear and tear !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

That is not right but what can you do? I plan on replacing my factory strings right after the season, however, I may just order a set to be ready, Mine have required some twisting twice now in about 600+ shots. No serving issues such as yours. If that is really 3 weeks it is a sad statement but a familiar one about factory strings.


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

well i have to say Hi to the board and Im also an owner of a quest smoke. Got a great package deal on it shipped straight to my door. I havent shot it that much yet, but I do love the bow thus far. Sorry about your string my old browning did that almost exact thing. less than one year of owning it, once I changed the string out it was fine.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

i sent them the pic waiting to hear back, is the bow safe to shoot i got two hunts comming up soon, i was shooting this morning and this after noon before i noticed the issue, maybe i can get them to send me a new string, what type you string whould be a good upgrade ??


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

firexd said:


> i sent them the pic waiting to hear back, is the bow safe to shoot i got two hunts comming up soon, i was shooting this morning and this after noon before i noticed the issue, maybe i can get them to send me a new string, what type you string whould be a good upgrade ??


That looks to be excessive wear like the cam might have a bur or something. If you don't hear back from them by Monday call and speak to Brian Anderson or Carie Nunez. As far as a new string goes, their are plenty of good ones. I like Pro Line the best. Vapor Trails, Bucknasty, 60x are just a few of of the ones to go with. Just shop around and you can find a good deal.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

brian is at outdoor show right now really really hopeing i dont have to send this off got 2 hunts lined up in october, think its safe to shoot


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

firexd said:


> brian is at outdoor show right now really really hopeing i dont have to send this off got 2 hunts lined up in october, think its safe to shoot


G5 should still be open. If they are call and ask for Carrie Nunez. As for being safe to shoot, that is up to you.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Vapor Trail or Proline, both VERY good. Safety not a concern right now but confidence is important. If yopu do not feel good about it then I would dump it and replace.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks 454 im sure they will recomend something or replace it when i hear from them monday, i'll look around anyways at some new strings


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

firexd said:


> brian is at outdoor show right now really really hopeing i dont have to send this off got 2 hunts lined up in october, think its safe to shoot


I would not shoot a bow with a string like that. Do as you wish but I know I sure wouldn't. Replacing strings is not that big of a deal and you can be back up and running in a short time. Now the big question is, whats causing that serving wear like that so quickly?? Good Luck bro.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I just got my 09 QS33. I traded a gun for it. Its brand new in the box, from a quest dealer. Which is cool. Cause of warranty. But was wondering guys. On the string stop, is it suppose to be loose? I tighten it at the bottom and up at the top. Still both areas are loose. Its like the hole for the string stop bar is too big. Any idea on how to fix this?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the stop similar to the current one they are using? Not that familiar with the older model. The new stop has a locking feature and a threaded rod that adjusted in and out, you adjust the rod and secure it with the outer portion and no they should not be loose.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Sorry for the double post, I just googled the QS33....No it should not be loose. The carbon rod is usually held in place by a set screw in the riser.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

just pop a bow rattler on there thats what i did made a big big diffrence, still no word from G5


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I have the set screws as tight as they will go. Still loose. You can clearly see that the hole in the riser is too wide. Not by a whole lot tho. I'm going to call and hopefully get a hold of Brain. I tried calling most the day Friday and got no answer. Was told he was there, just never answered his phone. So will call again tomorrow. Is there a temp fix for something like this? I'll try to get a pic. Thanks.

Firexd not sure what your talking about. Can you show me a pic please?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Try rotating the rod, On the off hand chance that the set screws dug too deep into the rod. It almost sound like the set screws only go so deep.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

talked to Quest and brian this morning, sent him the pic, he was more than happy to send out a new string. thankyou quest and Brian for your great customer service !!! cant wait to see the 2011 line up


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I tried that, it just came loose again. I did call Brian this morning. Hes sending me out a new string stop rod and all. G5 customer service is the best. I'm glad I got this bow. Can't wait to see whats new for 2011. Might have to trade another gun lol.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Good deal. How do you like your CV peeps? I'm using a blue one on the Primal.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Glad G5 took care of that string, actually looks like it was cut somehow! Can't beat their customer service in my opinion!

Anyone want to buy a primal cheap, selling the one I just bought....had to choose new bow or new rifle and I need a new rifle more than I needed this bow....now I'll just have to get whatever they come out with in 2011


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

The peep is awesome. I went to get a blue but they are on back order. I plan on calling again to see if they got any in. I checked my speeds today on it. 51 lbs and shooting easton epic st 500s. 26 in draw, I getting 260 fps. I plan to add some speed studs to it and see how that goes. How do you like blue peep?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Love it looks good and there are no issues in any light. The only thing I didn't change this year was my release so I have nothing to compare it with, may try some other colors next season just for grins.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

What is this CV peep you speak of?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Vapor Trails Clear View peep. Molded polycarb in many cool colors. Oh and it lets more light through for a cleaner sight picture 4-5 grains.


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

mine looks the exact same today. 2 weeks old. Im a bit pissed, maybe 60 shots.
smoke 60-70# 27" draw 



firexd said:


> is this normal on my quest smoke only 3 weeks old


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

here's what mine looks like now. you can see the wear on the cam piece. I dont know what that piece is


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*XPB in the house*

Got my XPB late this afternoon... :thumbs_up:thumbs_upGot to get it dailed in tomorrow. Will post some pictures ASAP...


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

update not all that pleased with customer service, apparently I have to take my bow in to a dealer to have them look at it. Asked to talk to brian and hes out until Monday. Nice just what I need 2 weeks before opener....


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

tikki50 said:


> update not all that pleased with customer service, apparently I have to take my bow in to a dealer to have them look at it. Asked to talk to brian and hes out until Monday. Nice just what I need 2 weeks before opener....


Most companies want an authorized dealer to look at the bow if there is a warranty issue but I understand your frustration...have you tried emailing someone over there the pics?


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

I talked to the shop I bought my bow from, I sent him the pics, he's calling G5 today and having them send a string out to my house directly. Just bummed this even happened after such a short time. Im really hoping its just the string and not something larger. the cam looks clean to me, no burrs or anything.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

tikki50 said:


> I talked to the shop I bought my bow from, I sent him the pics, he's calling G5 today and having them send a string out to my house directly. Just bummed this even happened after such a short time. Im really hoping its just the string and not something larger. the cam looks clean to me, no burrs or anything.


oh yeah it sucks that stuff like this happens, not sure why the serving would be like that though if it wasn't catching...maybe debris was there and started and is no longer....plus I'm not overly impressed with the stock G5 strings, so maybe consider upgrading...


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Every one cam bow that I've owned, (Mathews,Bear,PSE,and Quest) has seperated where the string goes around the cam. Took the strings off and re-served them, never had to replace them.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Xpb*



Bear215 said:


> Got my XPB late this afternoon... :thumbs_up:thumbs_upGot to get it dailed in tomorrow. Will post some pictures ASAP...



XPB picture


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

kinda weird same bow same spot on string ??!!, anyways there are no bow shops in my area i ordered my quest smoke so he says he just sent mine out FACEBOOK him at quest bowhunting.. 

i have checked my cam and modual cant find anything that whould cause the damage he said i could still shoot mine and that its normal to have the wear there. whatever if i get the strings in then i'll pop them on if not then i'll just replace the whole set with much better strings..

im guessing its a bad batch of strings


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

yeah I was told as long as the string doesnt have damage its just serving separating its ok to shoot. I guess its not their face thats going to take the whack if it breaks. I error on the side of caution personally.


----------



## ezieglar (May 10, 2010)

my smoke did the same thing after about 100 shots. still looks the same now after 6 months and a few thousand shots. i wouldnt really worry to much about it.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

got my new cables in from Quest today to replace the one i have on there now, my little bitty bow shop guy a PSE dealer only says he can reserve that section on my bow without takeing anything off or retuneing since season is so close so screw it


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Spec check time. My Primal has been absolutely killing it as of late. Decided to check and documents the specs(bout time!). 32 3/16" ATA, 7" brace 29.25" DL at 71# are the rest of yours real close or did you end up tweaking them a bit? I figure I have 3-4 twists in the cables but let the string alone as the added DL is welcomed....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Guess I should have said how close are yours to "factory" specs.....


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Since I had my factory strings replaced with Pro Line strings and cables, I think I am less than a 1/16" off. I haven't checked it a while but feel very confident that nothing has moved.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

update replaced the cable on my smoke yesterday, went to pick it up my bow tech guy said the serving is to thin on the stock cables so he re-served the first one and said it was good and put the new one from Quest on well after about 50 shots today the new one is starting to spread !! gggrrrrr.. so after season im just gonna replace ever thing string cabels and all with americas best or pro lines or something


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Some servings on the sharp angled mods will separate no matter what you do. As long as it does not get worse you should be "okay". Now some mfgs use very thin serving, Matthews for instance, so the cables and strings stay in the shallower grooves of their cams, too thick and they could come off.


----------



## bowhunterjohn (Jan 8, 2004)

*Quest!!*

Got a Quest QS 33 and wow what a bargin, I looked over this bow trying to find something wrong with it but it is a quality bow, any other brand with this quality would cost $600 or more. I shoot the Semi Pro class and Don't know what bow company I will be shooting for this year yet so I ordered this bow from Sportsman's Guide just to have something to hunt with. It was only $276 and shipping, I guess some kind of clearance of last year model or something. Anyway, I have heard of Quest but never shot one. I just got it to ensure I would have something laying around to hunt with. When I took it out of the box I couldn't believe the quality...I was impressed, partly because of the smokin deal I got but also by the fact that this bow had nothing that I could find wrong with it right down to the 452 X strings. Another plus is the fact that they thread the mods and not the cam, so if you ever strip out the mods you can just get new ones instead of having to buy new cams! The last 3d shoot of the year around here was a 25 target shoot, I shot with some of the best Semi Pro shooters around here and got 2nd place with this bow. I shot 14 up on 25 targets!! This bow shoots as good as any bow I have shot this year and I have shot bows that retail for over $1000! I think anyone looking for a good bow should look at the Quest/G5 brand! I have looked them up on their website and their top of the line bow is several hundred dollars less than the Big 3, and I guarentee it will shoot right with them. Again anyone needing a good hunting bow(or target bow) better jump on this one!! This bow is 33" ata, 68lbs, 349grain arrow shooting 301 @ 28.75" draw!! out of a smooooth single cam with a 7 1/4" brace height...bambi is in trouble!!
Johnny


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

454casull said:


> Some servings on the sharp angled mods will separate no matter what you do. As long as it does not get worse you should be "okay". Now some mfgs use very thin serving, Matthews for instance, so the cables and strings stay in the shallower grooves of their cams, too thick and they could come off.



So when i get new strings and cables what should i get that will fit well?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

All I was referring to is if the servings are a certain thickness from the factory many times it is for a reason and the proshop guys may think it is just a cost savings deal (maybe it is but?). Just go with the string maker you feel most comfortable with. I'll be going with Vapor Trail after the season, but Proline, 60X and the others mentioned in this thread are well deserving of your money.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

ezieglar said:


> *my smoke did the same thing after about 100 shots. still looks the same now after 6 months and a few thousand shots. i wouldnt really worry to much about it*.





firexd said:


> update replaced the cable on my smoke yesterday, *went to pick it up my bow tech guy said the serving is to thin on the stock cables so he re-served the first one and said it was good* and put the new one from Quest on well after about 50 shots today the new one is starting to spread !! gggrrrrr.. so after season im just gonna replace ever thing string cabels and all with americas best or pro lines or something





454casull said:


> *Some servings on the sharp angled mods will separate no matter what you do*. As long as it does not get worse you should be "okay". Now some mfgs use very thin serving, Matthews for instance, so the cables and strings stay in the shallower grooves of their cams, too thick and they could come off.





Bear215 said:


> Every one cam bow that I've owned, (Mathews,Bear,PSE,and Quest) has seperated where the string goes around the cam. Took the strings off and re-served them, never had to replace them.



Have them re-served with halo and shoot it...Seen another thread about stock strings on Elites, which are G5 strings, everyone liked them. Funny thing on this thread everyone seems to not like them, (only strings I've had that I can use a peep on without a tube) Like I said it happens on most one cam bows no matter what strings you use. I had my sons old Mathews S2 reserved, and it done fine. I had my other sons old Bear Lights Out re-served and it started seperating again after a few dozen shots. He kept shooting it and sold it with them seperated as far as I know the guys still shooting it. I would try re-serving them before spending alot of coin on new strings. It's your call, but thats my 2cent on the subject for what it's worth...which ain't much


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> Have them re-served with halo and shoot it...Seen another thread about stock strings on Elites, which are G5 strings, everyone liked them. Funny thing on this thread everyone seems to not like them, (only strings I've had that I can use a peep on without a tube) Like I said it happens on most one cam bows no matter what strings you use. I had my sons old Mathews S2 reserved, and it done fine. I had my other sons old Bear Lights Out re-served and it started seperating again after a few dozen shots. He kept shooting it and sold it with them seperated as far as I know the guys still shooting it. I would try re-serving them before spending alot of coin on new strings. It's your call, but thats my 2cent on the subject for what it's worth...which ain't much


I'm mixed on the strings, i don't like the serving seperation I've gotten but once broken in they shoot consistent even with the serving issues....personally i'd rather not have the serving issues though at all


----------



## tikki50 (Sep 10, 2010)

well I got my string about a week ago so I now have a string just in case. I do love their support, without question (mostly) sent me a replacement string, not bad to deal with. The separation hasnt increased, but I have noticed some wear in under the teflon slider. That seems to be wearing the string down.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys, thought I would tell you this. I have had problems getting a good tune on my Primal. I thought I had it a few times in the past but it became loud and accuracy seemed to drop off. Well yesterday I decided to try another tuning method and BINGO! It was shooting really good, and fairly quiet, and shooting broadheads well. I didnt quite get the peep truing out 100%. Today I get it back out and did a little twisting on the string to true out the peep and I tied on a new loop. Took it out to shoot and holy smokes its even doing better today. It is very quiet, no vibration to speek of, accurate as can be, has a good valley, and shooing Grizz Tricks right in there. Yesterday when I shot through my chrono (Which reads slow) it was shooting a 408 grain arrow right at 278-280 fps. 
I've had it up for sale but I think that if it does not sell in a few days I'll just keep it. Very impressed with how its shooting. 
If anyone wants to know its a 29/60 and the current specs are 29.5" DL, 7 1/16" BH, A2A 32" at 62#.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine did the same thing around I'd guess 350-400 arrows. Groups opened up no noises but I put it on the D-board and sure enough out of time, not much but these binaries are touchy. One twist here and a 1/2 twist there and it is shooting better than ever. This bow is lights out from 40 yards on in. Great bows and great values as well. Let's see how the season progresses. On the Bear Lights Out the cable has always been an issue. They usually do not separate any more and shoot really well.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Primal drew first blood this morning on a nanny. Great bow.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Banjo Man said:


> Primal drew first blood this morning on a nanny. Great bow.


Good deal, Banjo


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Primal helped me tagged out in Ky. Got a 11 point scrub buck Monday. Really lke my Primal.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well guys I have another Primal on the way. This one is G-Fade and APG. Other than that its just like my other one, 29/60.
Man I like those bows. Once tuned properly they shoot great and quiet as can be. Mine is consistently 10 fps faster than my Z28 that I had.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Got my new Primal in G-Fade. Don't have it completely set up yet. I will post pics when she's all ready to go.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

I shot the new Primal Wednesday, only change was the I-glide has been re-designed. I also shot the new Rev, same cams as the Primal, with a 7 1/2" BH, and a cable slide instead of the I-glide. MAP is 100 bucks less than the Primal. This should be a big seller for that kind of money (Basically same bow as my XPB, without the I-glide) and it has draw mods. That's a lot of bow for the money. I also saw the torch, looks like a Hammer with a smaller cam, this should be a big hit with the ladies, and kids. The Heat has been discontinued, and the smoke is still available. So, they now have 2 single cam bows and 2 dual cam bows, plus the torch in there line up. Should be something for everyone...


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

I've heard good things on the 2011 Bows, wish I could shoot one soon, but being 1/2 hour from the actual company it appears the dealers can't get 2011's in...as I'm debating between my xpb upgrading to a 11Primal or go balls out for the Prime Centroid.

In other good news I was able to get my hands on a blue g-fade 2010 Primal today to see if I like it for indoor this winter, should be delivered early next week for pics!

And can someone explain why all the does tonight wouldn't come within 60yds of me so I could throw a T3 through her?


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Primal helped me tagged out in Ky. Got a 11 point scrub buck Monday. Really lke my Primal.


Nice buck!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Atchison said:


> I've heard good things on the 2011 Bows, wish I could shoot one soon, but being 1/2 hour from the actual company it appears the dealers can't get 2011's in...as I'm debating between my xpb upgrading to a 11Primal or go balls out for the Prime Centroid.
> 
> In other good news I was able to get my hands on a blue g-fade 2010 Primal today to see if I like it for indoor this winter, should be delivered early next week for pics!
> 
> And can someone explain why all the does tonight wouldn't come within 60yds of me so I could throw a T3 through her?


Glad you're finally getting a Blue/Black one. My dealer said he may sell his (Blue/Black Primal) when he gets his Centroid. I wouldn't mind having it myself, sure is a sweet looking bow. The centroid is a shooter for sure, you may want to try one before getting a new Primal.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> Glad you're finally getting a Blue/Black one. My dealer said he may sell his (Blue/Black Primal) when he gets his Centroid. I wouldn't mind having it myself, sure is a sweet looking bow. The centroid is a shooter for sure, you may want to try one before getting a new Primal.


I'm not getting anything until I shoot everything, even then like this year I couldn't go away from my xpb...


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

G5 does make a fine looking bow !!! G5 and Parker both are quality bows that you would expect to pay a lot more for.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Atchison said:


> I'm not getting anything until I shoot everything, even then like this year I couldn't go away from my xpb...


I know what you mean, I think my XPB has found it's final resting place...The thing just shoots too good to get rid off.



VAHUNTER01 said:


> G5 does make a fine looking bow !!! G5 and Parker both are *quality bows that you would expect to pay a lot more for.*


That's for sure!!! The new Rev for around $600.00 is a heck of a bow for the money_!!!_


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

John you were wanting that blu-fade come hell or high water! You shooting the winter league at Mor? As I told you I had an issue with mine and ended up with basically a re-build around the existing riser. I also got the new I-glide so we will see how this works. The problem I had was an in-curable nock left paper tear, BHs were impacting 3" to the right of my FPs. BTW the paper tear was 1/4" *inside* of center. I know that G5 is keenly aware of limb twist....Centroid anyone? So hopefully this is now a manageable condition since all binaries have some twist. The bow was still ******ed accurate even with the twist but BHs were not to be trusted. Arrows are spined fine so don't go there. Oh great CS G5 thanks!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Atchison said:


> I've heard good things on the 2011 Bows, wish I could shoot one soon, but being 1/2 hour from the actual company it appears the dealers can't get 2011's in...as I'm debating between my xpb upgrading to a 11Primal or go balls out for the Prime Centroid.
> 
> In other good news I was able to get my hands on a blue g-fade 2010 Primal today to see if I like it for indoor this winter, should be delivered early next week for pics!
> 
> *And can someone explain why all the does tonight wouldn't come within 60yds of me so I could throw a T3 through her?*


The same reason I had one get slammed into my vehicle this morning on the way up for a ML hunt. Another vehicle hit the doe and she in turn did about 3k damage to my vehicle. Oh, they are just mean and need to be killed!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> The same reason I had one get slammed into my vehicle this morning on the way up for a ML hunt. Another vehicle hit the doe and she in turn did about 3k damage to my vehicle. Oh, they are just mean and need to be killed!


Man that sux for sure. Deer sure can do some damage to a vehicle, been there done that.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Nice buck!


Thanks.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> John you were wanting that blu-fade come hell or high water! You shooting the winter league at Mor?


Yeah I am going to be shooting Wednesday nights - was in there last week to discuss on if they were getting the Prime Line (they still haven't been told either way) the setup although not yet complete is really nice and should be good setup.

I'll get the blue fade setup and see how I like it, I'm only shooting the winter league to be better at bowhunting so I'll probably still be shooting my xpb, atleast until I get used to the Primal, as I don't even have a rest or sight or anything for it at this time...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Grats on the new ride. Blue fade looks great for sure.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Drunk bump to the top


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Merry Christmas and Happy New year guys. I hope you all have a Blessed holiday season and get all the new archery stuff you want.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all! 

Just got my Primal Blue Fade and a Second XPB delivered this weekend! Something will be in the classifieds in the future...but I get to play around until I decide...HAHA


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Is the range at Mor open yet? Have had 0 time to do anything lately. I did get the newly revitalized Primal all set up and back in sync. I need a place to sight in since River Bend is a little cold a frozen this time of year. Went a little heavier on the tip (100 v. 85gr) and ended up right at 300fps. We'll see how this new flex I-Glide works. Ordering my strings and such from Proline this week so I get to do this all over again, practice makes perfect....

So this means the owner got his PRIME???? I need to shoot that bow.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> Is the range at Mor open yet? Have had 0 time to do anything lately. I did get the newly revitalized Primal all set up and back in sync. I need a place to sight in since River Bend is a little cold a frozen this time of year. Went a little heavier on the tip (100 v. 85gr) and ended up right at 300fps. We'll see how this new flex I-Glide works. Ordering my strings and such from Proline this week so I get to do this all over again, practice makes perfect....
> 
> So this means the owner got his PRIME???? I need to shoot that bow.


Let us know how the Proline strings work out. I'm about to pull my hair out trying to get this new Primal to tune well. I can get it to shoot good but it sounds like a train wreck. It has some vibration too. According to a friend, cam rotation is the problem but I don't know how to go about it to make it right. Extremely frustrated right now. Maybe a good set of custom strings may help IDK. How much is a set of strings from Proline for the Primal?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I got in on their $45 Black Friday Special. There are a few makers on the site right now offering great end of the year prices and they are all top notch builders. The current string you have will tend to move for up to 300 shots (that's why Proline) and will drive you nutz. First check your specs ATA and brace. Second make sure your string stop is tight, they have a tendency to loosen up but once you tighten them they are fine. To properly time these beasts you need a draw board and a press. Typically I've seen the lower cam move more than the upper, meaning cable stretch/settling. I usually get the stops hitting together and then use the hash marks on the other side of the cam to ensure proper sync, all this needs to be done a full draw. You should have about a business card gap at the string stop once all the other adjustments are done. I go further and have put upwards of 3-5 additional twists in each cable. This gets me a little more DL and is good for 4-6+ fps. I twist/untwist the string then to get the peep to settle in straight. Typically I run 72-73# and hold about 13-14# and she drives tacks. If my groups open up it usually means something has moved.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> I got in on their $45 Black Friday Special. There are a few makers on the site right now offering great end of the year prices and they are all top notch builders. The current string you have will tend to move for up to 300 shots (that's why Proline) and will drive you nutz. First check your specs ATA and brace. Second make sure your string stop is tight, they have a tendency to loosen up but once you tighten them they are fine. To properly time these beasts you need a draw board and a press. Typically I've seen the lower cam move more than the upper, meaning cable stretch/settling. I usually get the stops hitting together and then use the hash marks on the other side of the cam to ensure proper sync, all this needs to be done a full draw. You should have about a business card gap at the string stop once all the other adjustments are done. I go further and have put upwards of 3-5 additional twists in each cable. This gets me a little more DL and is good for 4-6+ fps. I twist/untwist the string then to get the peep to settle in straight. Typically I run 72-73# and hold about 13-14# and she drives tacks. If my groups open up it usually means something has moved.


Yep thats pretty much what I do. I have a drawboard and it helps. I finally got it just a few minutes ago, I think. Its shooting quietly now with just a very slight buzz. Plan on shooting it for groups tomorrow but from my experiece with my camo Primal I'm pretty sure I got er. Its still not quite as sweet as my camo Primal but its close. I hope like crazy the strings stay put. My only problem is that it takes a while to find the sweet spot for me with the Primals. I just need to understand the cam rotation thing better. Timing is the easy part.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> Is the range at Mor open yet? Have had 0 time to do anything lately. I did get the newly revitalized Primal all set up and back in sync. I need a place to sight in since River Bend is a little cold a frozen this time of year. Went a little heavier on the tip (100 v. 85gr) and ended up right at 300fps. We'll see how this new flex I-Glide works. Ordering my strings and such from Proline this week so I get to do this all over again, practice makes perfect....
> 
> So this means the owner got his PRIME???? I need to shoot that bow.


MOR range is open, when I was in there last week he didn't have a back stop but had large targets, backstop I think was going in this week, he has a 40yd shot there, should be a good league.

No clue on your Prime comment though?

I'll be shooting tomorrow to see how I like my options, the new xpb is a 60# that I ordered for winter/indoor with zero shots on it before I got the blue fade, so now i'm at a loss on what to do with 3 very similair bows....HAHA


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Yep thats pretty much what I do. I have a drawboard and it helps. I finally got it just a few minutes ago, I think. Its shooting quietly now with just a very slight buzz. Plan on shooting it for groups tomorrow but from my experiece with my camo Primal I'm pretty sure I got er. Its still not quite as sweet as my camo Primal but its close. I hope like crazy the strings stay put. My only problem is that it takes a while to find the sweet spot for me with the Primals. I just need to understand the cam rotation thing better. Timing is the easy part.


Is the vibration coming from string oscillation or is it from something loose...check everything to see if its all tight


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Yah I see where that came out of left field, don't get old okay. I think you mentioned that the owner was waiting on his PRIME and you were test hopping the blue fade, did I misunderstand that? So did he get his PRIME?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Check your I-Glide set screw as well. Mine had become loose, not falling off loose but 2-3 turns. Is it a felt buzz or a noise?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Skeeter 58;1059578555 [B said:


> I hope like crazy the strings stay put. My only problem is that it takes a while to find the sweet spot for me with the Primals. I just need to understand the cam rotation thing better. Timing is the easy part.[/B]


From what I've seen as long as you have at least 300 shots the strings seem to stabilize at that point. I made 2 minor adjustments between 100-300. As far as rotation goes I do not fully understand all the physics behind it but the more rotation (to a point) the better performance (some bow shot better ******ed). Case in point, at 100+ shots the bow chrono'd at 302 fps. I re-checked just for giggles about 3 weeks later and had lost 6 fps, timing was only slightly off. Put 3 twists back into the cables, bow is in spec and speed back up to 302. Same situation with the new set up. Added 5 twists to start this time (I wanted a 1/4" more draw) and she responded properly. Gained some draw weight but barely noticeable on the scale, was mostly due to the added rotation. Nuts and Bolts, Crackers or Sonny T. would be a better choice for the why in all of this....


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

I've been getting more interested in the Quest Hammer....I like the fact that it apparently does not have the draw stop peg in the cam. Can anyone tell me if the QS33 is the same or does it have the draw stop peg?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

sixgunluv said:


> I've been getting more interested in the Quest Hammer....I like the fact that it apparently does not have the draw stop peg in the cam. Can anyone tell me if the QS33 is the same or does it have the draw stop peg?


The hammer is a re-named QS. Same bow as the QS33, no draw stop. The smoke,heat and HPS all have the draw stop.


----------



## sixgunluv (Jul 1, 2003)

Bear215 said:


> The hammer is a re-named QS. Same bow as the QS33, no draw stop. The smoke,heat and HPS all have the draw stop.


 Awesome...that's what i needed to know. Now I just have to decide between the Hammer and the Truth 2


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

They look a great deal like my '08 Ross Cardiac......... ;^) No secret they are good shooting bows and priced well to boot.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Alaska at heart said:


> *They look a great deal like my '08 Ross Cardiac......... ;^) *No secret they are good shooting bows and priced well to boot.


G5 made the Cardiac's for Ross, after there falling out they started producing the Quest bows. The QS and hammer all have the Ross style cam. They're great shooting bows for sure!!!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

So far my Primal has been great. It shoots dead straight, and Ive gotten many comments on how quiet it is. Ive noticed cam lean on the bottom cam since day one.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> Yah I see where that came out of left field, don't get old okay. I think you mentioned that the owner was waiting on his PRIME and you were test hopping the blue fade, did I misunderstand that? So did he get his PRIME?


I haven't heard if he got approved as a Prime Dealer or not, haven't been in there since I brought it up last time. I am going to really have to LOVE a prime to spend $1K though, I just got the blue fade Primal because it cost me next to nothing.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I agree, even if it was available to me, it isn't, I'd have trouble justifying that kind of $$$. I don't think I could shoot any better at this stage of my life. Looking for a different color combo for my Primal string/cable. Thinking Mtn. Berry and black w/ clear halo serving....any thoughts?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I just got in from shooting my Primal. Its shooting accurate best I can tell. Still quiet and vibe free. Specs have sayed so far. Pretty sure thats how I tuned my camo Primal too so perhaps I have get er figured.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> I agree, even if it was available to me, it isn't, I'd have trouble justifying that kind of $$$. I don't think I could shoot any better at this stage of my life. Looking for a different color combo for my Primal string/cable. Thinking Mtn. Berry and black w/ clear halo serving....any thoughts?


Go MTN BERRY and WHITE!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I'd worry about white getting dull due to dirt accumulation, though it does sound intriguing. The white would set her off for sure. Too bad G5 does not make a speed stud in black.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Atchison said:


> Go MTN BERRY and WHITE!


Yep the white seems like it would show dirt and wax acumulations pretty easily. Those colors do sound good though.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

454casull said:


> I'd worry about white getting dull due to dirt accumulation, though it does sound intriguing. The white would set her off for sure. *Too bad G5 does not make a speed stud in black*.


Mine are black, must be some of the first ones they made? As for the strings I would keep some black in them to match the G-Fade.


----------



## backcast88 (Mar 7, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> Mine are black, must be some of the first ones they made? As for the strings I would keep some black in them to match the G-Fade.


You speed studs are probably like mine. They started as blue but the blue wore off making them black.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought so. Just e-mailed G5 to see if they have any hanging around, I'll use the blue but black would be nice. I have extra blue studs if anyone wants to trade for black.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Little off topic but I removed the speed studs on both my Primals and installed 3 brass nocks on each end. I had to serve down about one inch on both ends in order to do so. Then I tied on some cat whisker balls next to that. I actually picked up a little speed and my bows are much more quiet now.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Not off topic at all. Was thinking about doing that as well. I have a chrono to work with for optimum nock set placement but did not want to add serving or mess around with moving them and poss. damaging a new string. Honestly how much quieter is the bow with the whiskers? These are quiet as they stand.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Well I guess that I did that on my first one before I figured out the proper cam rotation so I cannot attest to how quiet it could have been with the speed studs. All I can say is my camo primal is somewhat close to center pivot quiet now but not that good. Like I said, prob just proper cam rotation. Now you have me thinking. But as long as things are working out well I wont mess with it. But if and when I get a new set of strings I will most likey put the speed studs back on first and give them a try.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

backcast88 said:


> You speed studs are probably like mine. They started as blue but the blue wore off making them black.


They've always been black, from day one. I bought it new out of the box?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

454casull said:


> I thought so. Just e-mailed G5 to see if they have any hanging around, I'll use the blue but black would be nice. I have extra blue studs if anyone wants to trade for black.


I would trade with you, but I'm going to do away with the blue/black when I get a new string... I'm going down to my local shop afterwhile, I'll see if he has any black ones around.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Bear215 said:


> They've always been black, from day one. I bought it new out of the box?


2009 (XPB QS, HPS) they were black when first introduced, in 2010 with the Primal, Hammer, etc they switched to Blue and that is the only way they sell them now.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Forget to mention that I still have not been able to get my G-Fade Primal as quiet and as sweet of shooter as my camo Primal. I may have been able to but as long as I had to mess around with it, soon as it got pretty close, I quit. Afraid I would throw it off again.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Atchison said:


> 2009 (XPB QS, HPS) they were black when first introduced, in 2010 with the Primal, Hammer, etc they switched to Blue and that is the only way they sell them now.


That makes sense.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> I'd worry about white getting dull due to dirt accumulation, though it does sound intriguing. The white would set her off for sure. Too bad G5 does not make a speed stud in black.


PM'd you about getting you the black speed studs.

Who cares what it looks like after awhile, you take the pictures as soon as you put them on and we all know that picture is the only one that matters!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

My Current Collection:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow Atc, that blue and black bow is sweet!! I bet that will turn heads at the local range.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn! And if you had kept that other G-Fade Primal you'd be like John Force Racing....I like having identical bows so if the odd situation occurs you have a seamless back up. Plus it allows you to fiddle with one while keeping one set as a control if you will. I'm going with Mtn. Berry and Black, I'll get the limb driver cord and d-loop of the same color. Should look sweet esp. with black studs, won't kill any better but it will look great!


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> Damn! And if you had kept that other G-Fade Primal you'd be like John Force Racing....I like having identical bows so if the odd situation occurs you have a seamless back up. Plus it allows you to fiddle with one while keeping one set as a control if you will. I'm going with Mtn. Berry and Black, I'll get the limb driver cord and d-loop of the same color. Should look sweet esp. with black studs, won't kill any better but it will look great!


The extra xpb is already in the classifieds...HAHA...it was one of those I bought and then got the bludefade offer and now can't return so I'm just trying to get my money back...only keeping 2...granted if someone makes a good enough offer on one of the other two I may change my mind(I know 454 can't cause he shoots backwards!)


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

So what are the specs on you alls Primals once tuned?. A-A, BH, DL, DW?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Skeeter 58 said:


> So what are the specs on you alls Primals once tuned?. A-A, BH, DL, DW?


32 1/8"
7 1/8"
29.25
73#


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Yes I shoot from the good side. I wouldn't bet against me right handed either, I've had to learn to be able to tune everything that comes into the store...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> 32 1/8"
> 7 1/8"
> 29.25
> 73#


Very well. Thats close to my two. I am getting AA of 32 1/16" and a fuzz, 7 1/16", 29 1/2" on one ad 29 9/16" on the other, 62 3/4 pounds on both of them. I have not been able to get my dl down any less than that without over twisting the string. Spoke with Brian yesterday and asked him if they run 1/2" long and he said yes. I would like to get it down somemore but it is what it is. I am not over stretched at all though.

What about yours Atc?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Very well. Thats close to my two. I am getting AA of 32 1/16" and a fuzz, 7 1/16", 29 1/2" on one ad 29 9/16" on the other, 62 3/4 pounds on both of them. I have not been able to get my dl down any less than that without over twisting the string. *Spoke with Brian yesterday and asked him if they run 1/2" long and he said yes.* I would like to get it down somemore but it is what it is. I am not over stretched at all though.
> 
> What about yours Atc?


I haven't measured mine, but when I went from the QS and Smoke to the XPB, I had to go from a 29" to a 28 1/2" DL. I agree on them running a little long.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Very well. Thats close to my two. I am getting AA of 32 1/16" and a fuzz, 7 1/16", 29 1/2" on one ad 29 9/16" on the other, 62 3/4 pounds on both of them. I have not been able to get my dl down any less than that without over twisting the string. Spoke with Brian yesterday and asked him if they run 1/2" long and he said yes. I would like to get it down somemore but it is what it is. I am not over stretched at all though.
> 
> What about yours Atc?


I put mine away for the day and am doing other stuff I'll measure this week....Dan needs to learn how to put smaller d-loops on though as mine runs really long when the d-loop is 1":wink:


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

you should have said something, I could have made it a little shorter. Since you have tied in nocking points changing the loop is simple, oh and the DL on the XPB was 29.5 and the loop changes your anchor point....not the DL:smile:


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> you should have said something, I could have made it a little shorter. Since you have tied in nocking points changing the loop is simple, oh and the DL on the XPB was 29.5 and the loop changes your anchor point....


I got used to it, if I had free time I would have brought it in, I was going to try it myself after season as I have a few days left, but since i'm putting new strings no point...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll show you how, it will not take nearly as long as it did last time count on that. We'll have you put 20-30 through it and get everything settled.....


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is my latest addition. G-Fade/AP Primal.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is the both of them.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> I'll show you how, it will not take nearly as long as it did last time count on that. We'll have you put 20-30 through it and get everything settled.....


sounds good to me!

good stuff skeeter! - could your "twang" be coming from your limb driven rest and the rope tied to your limb?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Skeeter, did you replace the bow jax w/ limb savers? Which rest do you like better? I've been shooting the limb driver for 4 years now and love it...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Atchison said:


> sounds good to me!
> 
> good stuff skeeter! - could your "twang" be coming from your limb driven rest and the rope tied to your limb?


No. I finally got rid of all the wang. It was a tuning issue.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> Skeeter, did you replace the bow jax w/ limb savers? Which rest do you like better? I've been shooting the limb driver for 4 years now and love it...


Yes I replace all my bow jax with Limb Savers on every bow. When my bow was new and not tuned well it did in fact make a difference for the good. I am running a new QAD Pro HD on my camo Primal. For hunting I perfer it over the Limb Driver. For all else I like the Limb Driver best. Its no doubt the Limb Driver is a much stronger rest over all.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

You are not the first to do this and claim better damping results. I may follow suit, it's a simple tweak. Which ones did you use? I know solid limb...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> You are not the first to do this and claim better damping results. I may follow suit, it's a simple tweak. Which ones did you use? I know solid limb...


I use the Ultra Qad Limbsavers. If you have noticed, Elite made the switch as well. I know they do a better job for me because like I have said, I did the test myself on a bow that was out of tune. Noticable difference with the Limbsavers.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Top


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Ordered Mtn. Berry and black string/cables, white/clear halo end servings. Should be nice....Still tryint ot figure out arrows, looks as if I need to jump up to a .300 spine. Going to try lopping off 1" from my current setup and see what shakes out.....


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

To the Quest thread....Happy New Year!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Those strings should look nice. Happy New Year.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I lowered my DW on my G-Fade Primal today for the winter. It shoots better than I thought it would like that.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Draw module/stop question for Heat*

I just got a 2010 Quest Heat from Bowhunters Outlet. I am a 26" draw length. The owners manual and tech sheet call for the HPS-26.5 module for a 26" draw length, but the owners manual calls for the draw stop to be set on 2 and the tech sheet calls or the draw stop to be set on 1.5. I have the module in now set at the #2 position. The draw feels right, but the letoff feels like it may be at 65%. I am thinking that is correct since the manual says you can go up 3/8", but you can't go down. I have an HPS-26 module on order (draw stop is either at 1 or 1.5 depending on whether you are looking at the owners manual or tech sheet). 

With all of that, what module/draw stop do I need for 26" draw at 80% letoff? HPS-26 in the #2 spot? Also, which is correct, the owners manual or the tech sheet?

I tried to get in touch with G5 today, but looks like they are taking off early for New Years.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

TN, I am sorry I don't have an answer for you. I have a couple of Primals but they are different. If you look on G5's web page you will be able to find some dealers with phone numbers. Thats where I would start seeing G5 is shut down for the next few days.


----------



## g5mike (Sep 30, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> TN, I am sorry I don't have an answer for you. I have a couple of Primals but they are different. If you look on G5's web page you will be able to find some dealers with phone numbers. Thats where I would start seeing G5 is shut down for the next few days.


the holidays and they are getting ready for the ata show next week .


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

g5mike said:


> the holidays and they are getting ready for the ata show next week .


Tried to call a few places tonight, but no luck. If anyone has the answer, I would appreciate it. Was hoping to shoot Saturday since there is a break in the bad weather.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

TN Hunter said:


> I just got a 2010 Quest Heat from Bowhunters Outlet. I am a 26" draw length. The owners manual and tech sheet call for the HPS-26.5 module for a 26" draw length, but the owners manual calls for the draw stop to be set on 2 and the tech sheet calls or the draw stop to be set on 1.5. I have the module in now set at the #2 position. The draw feels right, but the letoff feels like it may be at 65%. I am thinking that is correct since the manual says you can go up 3/8", but you can't go down. I have an HPS-26 module on order (draw stop is either at 1 or 1.5 depending on whether you are looking at the owners manual or tech sheet).
> 
> With all of that, what module/draw stop do I need for 26" draw at 80% letoff? HPS-26 in the #2 spot? Also, which is correct, the owners manual or the tech sheet?
> 
> I tried to get in touch with G5 today, but looks like they are taking off early for New Years.


Sorry, I can't help you out, I set my Smoke just like the Web site/Tech sheet said. I did move it (.5 up and .5 back) a couple times to play around with the wall, but ended up putting it back like the tech sheet called for. 1.5 with a HPS 26.5 mod for 80% letoff for a 26" dl, thats what I would go with like the tech sheet calls for. You may want to post the question on Quest facebook page, you may get some help there.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Skeeter 58 said:


> TN, I am sorry I don't have an answer for you. I have a couple of Primals but they are different. If you look on G5's web page you will be able to find some dealers with phone numbers. Thats where I would start seeing G5 is shut down for the next few days.


Is that you Banjo???

TN Hunter a couple the other guys on here know alot more than me. Maybe, they can help you out when they see your post.

*Happy New Year guys!!!*


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Thanks Bear.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Definitely right on the owners manual. I set it at 1.5 and hardly any letoff at all. Went to 2.5 and it feels right for 80%.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

TN Hunter said:


> Definitely right on the owners manual. I set it at 1.5 and hardly any letoff at all. Went to 2.5 and it feels right for 80%.


Glad you got it set...Oh, welcome to the Quest family


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Plenty of mis-information between the manual and spec sheets. Notice how on the Sync Cam chart it says Hammer Draw Length? Often it is not cost affective to do a manual re-print until it really needs to happen, like with all the new 2011 models? I'd expect that G5 will correct this then, if they do not then they need me (technical writer) to proof read their documents....I'd weight the bow just to be sure you are where you think you should be. The Quest string typically take a few arrows 2-300, before they are settled. Once that happens they are pretty stable. You'll love the bow. Set up a couple and they are sweet.


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

I am very interested in the Primal, and haven't even shot one yet. My nearest dealer is Bass Pro, over 100 miles away. My draw length falls between 27.5 and 28 inches. Would I need the 27 inch module to fine tune my draw length, while maintaining 80% letoff, or could I do it with the 28 inch module? I've read this entire thread and noted that the cams can get out of time, but can handle the adjustments, as I've always maintained my own bows. I'm presently shooting a Switchback XT, which I absolutely love, but its time to move on Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Go with the #6 Module/27.5" and work from there. They run pretty close to true on the DL. 27.5" with a twist or two of the cables can get you a tad more DL but not a lot, "maybe" 1/4". The harness take about 2-300 arrows to finally settle down so yes tweaks to timing will be needed, but once that occurs you are pretty stable. I ended up with 3 twists in the cables, gave me a nice let off and good performance, every bow is different so it does pay to play around. The bows are shooters for sure, the new "flex" guard should make them even better.


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 16, 2007)

I really love my XPB that I bought off here. I got it brand new with a g5 Expert II rest for 325. talk about a steal....this bow is a shooter....I was a little hesitant about going from 70lbs to 60 but it is a welcomed change if you ask my shoulder. How long are the factory strings on the quest bows lasting? I am thinking prob put a new string on around May to get it good and settled in for deer season come September. When is the 2011 line up being released online?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Most likely after the ATA just like everyone else. The factory G5 string/cable???? 2 years or so depending on how often you shoot. The I-Glide on the Primal put a lot of pressure on the cables so I am leaning on the conservative side.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

454casull said:


> Most likely after the ATA just like everyone else. The factory G5 string/cable???? 2 years or so depending on how often you shoot. The I-Glide on the Primal put a lot of pressure on the cables so I am leaning on the conservative side.


I still say yours was bent! HAHA - now I am starting to debate colors for the blue fade primal.....any suggestions for strings....pretty sure I need to keep blue to match easy and thinking blue and white with either clear or black serving....


Happy New Year to the Quest Family!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Was finally able to go out back and shoot for a few minutes today. Shot my new G-Fade Primal. Turned it down to 55# for the winter and it is sweet, sweet, sweet to shoot. Still have a lot of shots to put on it to see if the string is going to stretch or not. Then I will do a good fine tune.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Back on board!! I traded my quest XPB for a rytera Alien X couple months ago. Lets just say the X is gone and a new Primal is on the way. Trading the g5 bow was the biggest mistake it was such a bettre shooter than the x. I am really hoping the primal is as smooth as the xpb!


Welcome back!!! from the dark side...lol!!!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Atchison said:


> I still say yours was bent! HAHA - now I am starting to debate colors for the blue fade primal.....any suggestions for strings....pretty sure I need to keep blue to match easy and thinking blue and white with either clear or black serving....
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to the Quest Family!


There is one in every bunch....Back at you John. The last one we have hanging is very tight to the cables so It ain't bent but there may have been a mid-production tweak. I'd think a straight black and white would match better since the blue in 452X can be deep or washed out dependent on the lot. Then you could use blue for the d-loop and drop cord....


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Atchison said:


> I still say yours was bent! HAHA - *now I am starting to debate colors for the blue fade primal*.....any suggestions for strings....pretty sure I need to keep blue to match easy and thinking blue and white with either clear or black serving....
> 
> 
> Happy New Year to the Quest Family!


Something with gold in it may look good to match the limb stickers...


----------



## monkeyking75 (Dec 11, 2010)

Just ordered a quest primal and was wondering if anyone here is shooting at 26 1/2 draw length at 65lbs and what speed you're getting. I'll be shooting a 350 grain arrow. I estimated roughly 280 fps since you lose about 10 fps with every inch of draw and its not set at 70 lbs.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

monkeyking75 said:


> Just ordered a quest primal and was wondering if anyone here is shooting at 26 1/2 draw length at 65lbs and what speed you're getting. I'll be shooting a 350 grain arrow. I estimated roughly 280 fps since you lose about 10 fps with every inch of draw and its not set at 70 lbs.


Check out the thread by VALLEYHUNTER 01, "wow really, I HOPE NOT". There is a link to backcountry. It will help you out.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

Please vote for my new poll

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1389408


----------



## RAM56 (Aug 28, 2008)

Need to swap out d/l mods on my Quest Primal.
Any issues you know about using the Bowmaster portable? Should I back-out the limb bolts 1st?
Any advice appreciated.


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Heat*

I got this 2010 Heat a few weeks back. After a little playing with modules and the draw stop, I got her set up. What an easy drawing bow. It is slinging arrows as fast as my Katera was, as well. Didn't even have to adjust my pin gap. Silent and zero hand shock. I love how light it is as well. Just thought I would share.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

TN Hunter said:


> I got this 2010 Heat a few weeks back. After a little playing with modules and the draw stop, I got her set up. What an easy drawing bow. It is slinging arrows as fast as my Katera was, as well. Didn't even have to adjust my pin gap. Silent and zero hand shock. I love how light it is as well. Just thought I would share.


They are a nice bow and you cant beat the price. :thumbs_up


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very cool looking bow. Grats to you. Love my Primals.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm right now in the middle of changing things around on both my Primals. Shortening the DL and dropping down in DW for now anyway. Hurt my shoulder so I cannot finish shooting right now, nor shoot through my chrono. After I get all lined out I plan on posting some information on my results.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

trucker3573 said:


> Just shot my new primal for the first time today......WOW!! So glad I got rid of the alien x I had. I know a lot of people rave about the X, but it isn't even in the same class as the primal. Another awesome bow by G5 and I have learned my lesson.....I am sticking with G5 from now on.


AWESOME!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Serving Wear*

This is about 100 shots. Is this fairly normal with the Heat? It isn't messing up the string, yet. But I am thinking it could.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

I wouldn't like that at all. Honestly I cannot tell you if thats normal or not but it doesn't look good to me. My Primals are two track cams so their different. Can you take it back to where you got it from and let them look at it?


----------



## TN Hunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Got it from an internet store. I called G5 andthey said theymight could get me another cable. Not sure if that will fix the issue, though.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

TN Hunter said:


> Got it from an internet store. I called G5 andthey said theymight could get me another cable. Not sure if that will fix the issue, though.


Good Luck.


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

TN Hunter said:


> This is about 100 shots. Is this fairly normal with the Heat? It isn't messing up the string, yet. But I am thinking it could.
> 
> View attachment 990292


It's not a Heat problem, it happens to most single cam bows. I've had to have 2 different strings (Mathews S2 and Bear Lights Out) re-served with halo and they eventually started seperating again. We just kept shooting them, and kept a close eye on them to make sure it didn't get into the string. If you replace it with a new string, my guess it will happen again.


----------



## jstrike (Feb 18, 2010)

i got a jennings strike and it did that.i was told all solo cams bows did that it is were the draw module is coming contact when you draw it back.atleast that is what i was told.i hope it works out for you.


----------



## firexd (Jul 5, 2010)

TN Hunter said:


> This is about 100 shots. Is this fairly normal with the Heat? It isn't messing up the string, yet. But I am thinking it could.
> 
> View attachment 990292


this happend to my smoke  Quest sent me a new cable and i had it replace the cable started seperating again that same day after about 25 shots, so i hunted all season with it and still have it on there the bow shoots fine i'll prolly replace string and cable soon.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey guys. I sold my last Primal a few days ago. The guy that bought it, his boss dry fired it before he even had a chance to shoot it. Poor guy. So I'm looking for a set of 60# limbs. If anyone knows where to get any just PM me. I'd like to help the guy out if I can.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

Well I finally got around to getting some photos. New ProLine string and cables, New I-Glide flex. Shooting very good with the new GT Velocity XT's.


----------



## Sinclair159 (Aug 12, 2010)

TN Hunter said:


> This is about 100 shots. Is this fairly normal with the Heat? It isn't messing up the string, yet. But I am thinking it could.
> 
> View attachment 990292


Mine does the same thing, i believe its were the serving roles over a sharper part of the module...


----------



## Sinclair159 (Aug 12, 2010)

Old thread... But here is my Quest smoke.. bought it last year and the bow is awesome.. so awesome that my hunting buddy went and bought the same one.. shoots great and looks even better!!


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sinclair159 said:


> Old thread... But here is my Quest smoke.. bought it last year and the bow is awesome.. so awesome that my hunting buddy went and bought the same one.. shoots great and looks even better!!


Had one just like it...great bows for sure


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

454casull said:


> Well I finally got around to getting some photos. New ProLine string and cables, New I-Glide flex. Shooting very good with the new GT Velocity XT's.


It looks good man! Grats.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Guys, I considered getting another Primal if it were not for two things. 

1. My buddy has had a Primal on order for a looong time now. He keeps getting the run around. 

2. I'm pretty sure I'm gonna have to shoot less than 60# and my other two Primals I had just didnt shoot good for me at low to mid 50's range.

So I ordered another Z28 in hopes that I can pull it at 60#. Time will tell. 

I'd love to get another Primal IF I can get myself built up enough to pull in the high 50's range. 

Skeet.


----------



## dandeployed (Nov 8, 2005)

Skeeter 58 said:


> 1. My buddy has had a Primal on order for a looong time now. He keeps getting the run around.


I'm in the same boat. I ordered on March 29th. I still cant get a straight answer from them!


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

dandeployed said:


> I'm in the same boat. I ordered on March 29th. I still cant get a straight answer from them!


That is so weird. I've seen them forsale in several places. I could even get one in a couple of days if I wanted to.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Not trying to brag just stating a fact.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

double o said:


> That is so weird. I've seen them forsale in several places. I could even get one in a couple of days if I wanted to.


Ditto. Not sure what's going on there. Could be that they are still trying to get the 2011's out ? I know there are a few companies that sell to "Big Box" stores that have been struggling to get the 11's out for various reasons. Diamond just finally started getting the Dead Eye's out


----------



## dandeployed (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm getting a deal through my employer, I have a suspicion that my order is getting bumped to fill full price orders. I could deal with that if they would just tell me that.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

dandeployed said:


> I'm getting a deal through my employer, I have a suspicion that my order is getting bumped to fill full price orders. I could deal with that if they would just tell me that.


Same way with my buddy. I think thats why he's having to wait so long too.


----------



## oncechance (Aug 11, 2009)

Just purchased a 2010 Qwest Primal off here on Saturday. Looking forward to receiving it.


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just ordered a Quest Smoke GFade....Trying to get accessories ready to go for when it gets here! can not wait!!! Will post pics once it's set up ready to go


----------



## braxton1127 (Dec 11, 2010)

daniel.thorn318 said:


> Just ordered a Quest Smoke GFade....Trying to get accessories ready to go for when it gets here! can not wait!!! Will post pics once it's set up ready to go


congrats im really considering trying the 2011 g-fade smoke myself, bought used xpb on here that has surprised me to say the least.....


----------



## daniel.thorn318 (Nov 14, 2006)

My 2011 Quest Rev


----------



## longnkrnch (Aug 28, 2011)

*How about the Hammer*

Tired of shooting my 15yr old Martin Prowler and looking for a new bow. Right now, its between the Martin Saber, Parker Wildfire and Quest Hammer.
Can anyone give me thier impression of the Hammer. I see Primals and Smokes on here. Does anyone shoot or has anyone owned the Hammer?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

longnkrnch said:


> Tired of shooting my 15yr old Martin Prowler and looking for a new bow. Right now, its between the Martin Saber, Parker Wildfire and Quest Hammer.
> Can anyone give me thier impression of the Hammer. I see Primals and Smokes on here. Does anyone shoot or has anyone owned the Hammer?


I highly recommed trying a Primal before you get too interested in a Hammer. Primals just an awesome bow, faster and easy to tune. You will be glad you did.


----------



## scrooks (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all,
My first G5 Primal will be delivered tommorrow by that little brown truck!! Coming out of my skin with anticipation. I've spent hours reading this thread and have picked up a ton of great tuning tips. Can't thank you all enough! I noticed many of you shooting the QAD HD rest and wanted to share a pic of a little "mod" I've made to mine using a heating gun to allow for more arrow clearance. Basically makes it like the new HDX version. Enjoy!!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Got my 2012 Rev ordered... Cant wait! Such an awesome bow for an incredible price!!


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

2011 Quest Smoke.....got it a few months ago, love shooting it!!!!










From 28 yards in my back yard......


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Got my 2012 Torrent in GFade about a month ago. LOVE this rig!!! Looks awesome, shock free, silky smooth, and fires absolute laser beams!!! I prefer single cams for the simplicity, thats why I went with the Torrent instead of the Primal. I have owned several bows in the past and shot many others and it would be hard for me to believe that there is another single cam bow on the market that can out shoot this one. Especially for the price, INCREDIBLE VALUE!!!


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Let's see some of the 2012 bows like the torrent! I have looked at this bow and it pulls very smooth.


----------



## tgrygtc (Dec 29, 2011)

I just got the Rev, awesome bow, but having a little "thump" im trying to get rid of. Ive put an extra set of bowjax on top of the limbs above the ones that come on it, along with some cat wiskers but it doesnt seem to do much. Should I replace the limb dampeners with limsavers? Pretty straight shooting bow, I'm a 29.5" draw shooting 64# and its extremely smooth with an amazing backwall, you almost have to push to let it down. So far so good, as long as I can quiet it down a little bit...Smoother bow than my brothers Bear Attack, just not as fast or quiet and I have just a little more vibration.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Wil said:


> Let's see some of the 2012 bows like the torrent! I have looked at this bow and it pulls very smooth.


Wil, I will try to remember to get some pics of my Torrent on lunch today and post them this afternoon.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Awesome! I look forward to see them!


----------



## tgrygtc (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's my Rev:
29.5" Draw
64#
QAD rest
Cat Wiskers, Bowjax limb dampeners and Limbsaver Stabilizer
Bone Collector Sights


----------



## tgrygtc (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's a video of me shooting it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjd4yE_G4B8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tgrygtc, Very Nice! REV IT UP! I'm having a hell of a time trying to get my pics to upload now. I have posted pics before, I just can't right now for some reason.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

View attachment 1252365


I LOVE my '09 XPB 32. Til death do we part


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lets try it again...Here are a few pics of my new 2012 Torrent. You can see how I dressed it up in my signature, just waiting on the custom sling that I ordered and it will be complete. Sorry the pics suck, I'm no pro. Enjoy!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice one Hawg!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

hdrking2003 said:


> Nice one Hawg!


Thank you. The more I see the G-fade...98% sure that'll be my next. What's the grip like on your Torrent? It looks to be rubber side plates


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

Nice looking rigs


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hawg, LOVE THAT GFADE! It is the stock grip from Quest. They list it on the website as a anti scent resin material. It looks kinda fat on the bottom end of the grip but it has a very slim thumb grove that your hand just slides into. It is super comfortably and I cant get it to torque at all. VERY NICE!!


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

The best part about it, for me at least, is that I don't know anyone around where I live that will have one! I like to be unique and I often travel down the road less traveled.:wink:


----------



## wi.hunter (Nov 28, 2011)

love looking at all the quest bows with the g-fade. If everything goes as planned i should be picking up my primal in g-fade in the beginning of February. First new bow and i cant wait


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

wi.hunter, I hope it happens for you! Brother you are gonna love that bow for many years, about as sweet of a bow as you will find made anywhere by anybody! I would own that one myself if I wasnt a single cam junkie.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

I just bought a used XPB 32 in awesome condition. Set it up with an exptreme 3 pin, G5 Expert pro rest and modular stab....shot it for the first time last night. As a huge mathews fan, I am going to say the following "This is the smoothest bow I have ever shot." I only paid $300.00 for it and it was a steal at that price. As soon as I have some pics, I will post them. These bow's are officially the most under rated bows on the market. I'm having a hard time setting the timing on the rest, so if anyone has a suggestion, I would appreciate it.


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

...did I also mention that it is DEAD in the hand and DEAD quiet! Wow...this bow rocks!:wink:


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

MPerkins said:


> ...did I also mention that it is DEAD in the hand and DEAD quiet! Wow...this bow rocks!:wink:


Now that would be something...to convert a Mathews shooter! Surprising bows aren't they? Glad you are loving yours, and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## IronMan199 (Jun 20, 2011)

I've been having nothing but trouble with my Quest Heat. I bought it while i was deployed and then ended up getting my arm broken on patrol and coming home early. Now that my arm is healing up I've been doing more and more shooting with it. And having more and more trouble!

My serving is separating just like a lot of others peoples has been from the cam (stock blue and black strings). The more i shoot it, the louder it has gotten, to the point that it has a very loud "twang" to it. Yes I've taken it and had it looked at to make sure everything is as it should be. Accuracy is sub par at best. And the I-Glide system is tearing my strings up really bad. I clean them, wax them, clean the I-Glide out to keep any debris from causing the problems. I do everything i can to give this bow the best chance at performing top notch, but it is consistently letting me down.

I am going to give Quest a call and try and get a hold of this Brian guy and see if we can figure something out to get these problems resolved. I love the G Fade finish and the quality workmanship that has gone into these bows and i want desperately to like it. It's just making it very hard for me!

Any advice or suggestions?


----------



## Bear215 (Jan 29, 2010)

MPerkins said:


> ...did I also mention that it is DEAD in the hand and DEAD quiet! Wow...this bow rocks!:wink:


Love my XPB. I gave my Primal to one of my sons and laid away a new Prime Centroid for 3d and target shooting. The XPB will stay as my hunting bow, no doubt the best bow I've ever owned.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

IronMan199 said:


> I've been having nothing but trouble with my Quest Heat. I bought it while i was deployed and then ended up getting my arm broken on patrol and coming home early. Now that my arm is healing up I've been doing more and more shooting with it. And having more and more trouble!
> 
> My serving is separating just like a lot of others peoples has been from the cam (stock blue and black strings). The more i shoot it, the louder it has gotten, to the point that it has a very loud "twang" to it. Yes I've taken it and had it looked at to make sure everything is as it should be. Accuracy is sub par at best. And the I-Glide system is tearing my strings up really bad. I clean them, wax them, clean the I-Glide out to keep any debris from causing the problems. I do everything i can to give this bow the best chance at performing top notch, but it is consistently letting me down.
> 
> ...


G5/Quest/Brian will do what they can to help, great CS. My Primal I-Glide and string stop loosened up after 500+ shots. The string stop typically works the best with a business card gap. Did you check the draw length mod? Seen them not tightened esp. if they were swapped. In regards to accuracy I'd look at the idler and see if it is level/straight at full draw this can give you fits. Give us the rest of the specs weight draw length, rest and what arrows you are shooting....Make sure the limb pocket bolts are tight as well....


----------



## CandianQuest (Mar 31, 2010)

IronMan199 said:


> I've been having nothing but trouble with my Quest Heat. I bought it while i was deployed and then ended up getting my arm broken on patrol and coming home early. Now that my arm is healing up I've been doing more and more shooting with it. And having more and more trouble!
> 
> My serving is separating just like a lot of others peoples has been from the cam (stock blue and black strings). The more i shoot it, the louder it has gotten, to the point that it has a very loud "twang" to it. Yes I've taken it and had it looked at to make sure everything is as it should be. Accuracy is sub par at best. And the I-Glide system is tearing my strings up really bad. I clean them, wax them, clean the I-Glide out to keep any debris from causing the problems. I do everything i can to give this bow the best chance at performing top notch, but it is consistently letting me down.
> 
> ...


Possibly check the I-Glide set screw, and as for the serving separation that will happen to any aggressive single cam bow, you could either have someone re-serve over the gap with a .014 dia. halo serving, or just push the serving down from above the separation till everything is tight again, I have the HPS (essentially the same as the heat just one year older), and if you are cleaning the I-Glide you need to be careful it doesn't get marred cuz any abrasiveness at all will cause problems, the only wax I use on my HPS is scorpion venom as it melts nicely into the string and it should never gunk up the ceramics. The I-Glide will flatten your string and cable, but it shouldn't be wearing it out. And like 454casull said check your string stop it the space is too large that may be causing your problems, and idler wheel lean can really hamper consistency too.


----------



## B52CrewChief (Nov 9, 2011)

Have you ever had a problem with the serving wearing about two inches up from the cam? I shot the piss outta my Smoke for a month or two, then while taking a break one day, looked down and saw the serving was cut! Anyways, got with the folks at Quest and with my bow shop, had the cam, idler, cable and string changed. Was shotting a lil yesterday, and I see some wear starting to show up again! I'll take it to the shop one day when I get more time, just wanted to see if you was having any issues with yours?? Did you find a fix for this, or is it something I'm going to have to live with???
Rob


----------



## huntarchery (Jan 23, 2011)

I shot a Quest Hammer in 2010 and absolutely loved that bow one of the best shooters I have owned. In December of 2010 I got the Carbon itch and just had to have an Element (2011) but in order to afford it I had to trade in my Hammer, this was a HUGE mistake... IMHO the Hammer was a better bow than the Element and it definitely shot better, at least for me. Four bows later (Hoyt Carbon Element, PSE Omen Pro, Diamond Dead Eye) and now I am back to G5 shooting their Prime Shift LR, which is the best bow I have ever owned/shot. Although, I liked my Hammer so much that I bought my Dad one for his birthday last year and he absolutely loves it (and so does his bad shoulder:smile


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

my "FULL CAMO" Quest Primal... this really is an amazing bow


----------



## wi.hunter (Nov 28, 2011)

this thread with all these pics is about the only thing thats getting me through. I put money down on a g-fade primal back in December thought i would have had it by now, but due to my wife going crazy and deciding she wants the big D i havent been able to pick it up yet. Is it bad that right now im more pissed about not getting my bow than i am the wife. really hoping to pick it up here in the next week or two. thanks for all the pics lets see some more. hopefully i will have some to add soon.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

*'09 XPB w new threads*

just got them put on yesterday. Great work from Hutch~n~Sons Archery! Pics don't do it justice. Royal blue and Flo Orange make each other POP!
View attachment 1334850
View attachment 1334852
View attachment 1334853


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Which one of these is the same bow as my ross cardiac? And I often wonder if that cam with what looks like a draw stop could be swamped onto my cardiac because it def looks like the same limbs. So many of these bows look like the cardiac to me is it the smoke or the hammer, etc?


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Make It Happen said:


> Which one of these is the same bow as my ross cardiac? And I often wonder if that cam with what looks like a draw stop could be swamped onto my cardiac because it def looks like the same limbs. So many of these bows look like the cardiac to me is it the smoke or the hammer, etc?


Ross Cardiac='09 QS33= '10 Hammer


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

So is the difference between the Hammer QS Mod Cam the Smoke HPS Mod Cam only? Meaning is this where the speed is picked up minus the cable guard and speed nut ATA and BH is the same. So could you put this HPS cam on a Ross Cardiac or Hammer? I think that the draw stop would be nice to have on my cardiac and maybe it would even pick up some speed. I think the cardiac is 320fps thou they can say what they want speed wise.

Anyone ever try this or heard of anyone doing it?

Hammer vs Smoke does the draw still feel silky smooth?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 31, 2012)

Would anyone know where I could buy 28.5" cams for the Quest XPB? Just purchased one with 28" but I'd like to have a 28.5 around to play with. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## barmar65 (May 4, 2012)

I have a 2012 primal and am having problems with the cable servings coming apart at the mods. G5 is sending new mods and cables and string to replace these, which I think is very fair of them. I have had nothing but hoyts the last 5-7 years and havent experienced limp twist to speak of, I was wondering on how you determine on how much your limbs are twisting? The bow is smooth and fast, I have just been having a problem grouping arrows even at 20 yards. the Bow was retuned and checked repeatedly after shooting and still cant shoot as well as it should. Maybe i need a longer ata bow, 32 inch ata maybe to short for me.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2012)

I have a new one month old 2010 Quest Primal w/ G-Fade bought April 21st this year new in the box ~ I shoot at least 150 to 250 shots ever evening religiously ~ I have put well over 3000 shots thru this bow over the last 26 days after initial set up ~ last night I had to tighten the set screws in the lower stop & mod/cam ~ thats it ~ I shoot this bow thru 7 different targets in my back yard 20 thru 80 yards ~ let me tell you this bow is Rock Solid ~ I had a Quest Hammer that just couldn't hold up to this amount of shooting and had a lot of problems ~ the place I bought it was cool and took it back since it wasn't even a month old ~ they put me onto the Primal and I am hooked for life! This bow has done everything I have asked it to do and more. I have shot over priced Hoyt's and Matthews ~ don't get me wrong good bows but the Matthews I had couldn't hold up to this kind of punishment. It was a $800+ I ended up hating it ~ I wanted a bow that was an extension of me like one of my Les Paul's ~ I think I have found it ~ I have had several questions along the way and called Brian @ G5 and never fails to personally take my calls and keep me on the track ! That rocks by my standards ~ that's my 2 cents ~


----------



## ohio36hunter (Aug 5, 2007)

i just got my 2011 primal set up a few weeks ago,after shooting it a little bit now ive come to realize this bow is one sweet shooter.after 6 shots i tubed one of my arrows while sighting in at 30 yrds.i really hate saying this but that was the first ive shot a bow since this past hunting season, so thats saying something about this bow. its gonna be a bad year for the deer in my area cuz im gonna declare war on the field rats here real soon (land owner has some nuc. tags).these bare some really well built bows.i got mine brand new in ap/ g/fade for 400 bucks .best deal ive seen on a bow this nice


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Add me to the list.

Just picked up my 2011 Primal on closeout yesterday. I was concerned when I saw how much cam lean it had at full draw, but it shoots near perfect bullet holes with my drop away. I will keep an eye on it but I think a good portion of the lean is due to me not being used to the fatter grip.

Any recommendations for a quiver and stabilizer? I'm leaning towards the G5 Mag Loc compact quiver with riser mount so it will clear my Extreme sight.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Only pic I have right now. I will post more once I get it all set up.


----------



## deerkiller98 (Aug 21, 2012)

I like my quest xpb32 shot a button buck @ 50yds last year


----------



## wi.hunter (Nov 28, 2011)

August was a great month. Divorce was finalized and I picked up my Primal finally. Absolutely loving it the bow shoots great when I make good shots. Will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## mysmedicdaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

Sup ladies and gents? Been looking at these fine looking bows and would like to announce that i will soon be a new member of the quest lovers/owners club! Purchased an "09 xpb from a fellow forum member and it should be here tomorrow! I will keep everyone posted with add ons, pics and performance. (mine as well as the bow) Lol.


----------



## hdrking2003 (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the family and the Quest Army! You are sure to love that XPB, an awesome bow fo sho! Aim small, miss small, and happy shooting!:jam:


----------



## mysmedicdaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks hdrking. I've been shooting an old Hoyt supreme. Really nice for an older bow. I was die hard Hoyt till i saw what else is out there. I was undecided between quest and mission for a while. I decided to jump on this deal because my research revealed nothing but good reviews.


----------



## wendlandtz19 (Mar 4, 2010)

*My XPB is a ral shooter*

I will never get rid of this bow, the bow is effortless.


----------



## Jnmoor00 (Aug 9, 2011)

My Primal, when I had it was the best bow I have owned to date.


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

wendlandtz19 said:


> I will never get rid of this bow, the bow is effortless.
> View attachment 1469541


beautiful buck, congrats!


----------



## mysmedicdaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

That's a gorgeous deer! I hope to have similar, if not better luck this year. I'm sure my new pointed stick slinger will help improve my odds, at least a lil! Lol.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

wendlandtz19 said:


> I will never get rid of this bow, the bow is effortless.
> View attachment 1469541


Great buck and great color choice on the bow ;-)

What stabilizer is that? How do you like it?


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

I finally got my Primal shot in/sighted in over the weekend. Towards the end I was noticing a more vibration and thought the VitalX stabilizer just wasn't cutting it. Tonight I built myself a draw board and low and behold it was a little out of time. I put 1.5 twists in the upper control cable and now it's timed and the vibration is all but gone.

454Casull's advice on these bows is right on the money. After the first 200 or so shots, the timing needs to be checked at full draw. At brace it was just a tiny bit off, but at full draw it was much more noticeable.


----------



## mysmedicdaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

Well, I got my new gem from UPS today and i LOVE it! Needs tweaked and tuned to fit me, but it is absolutely awesome! Now i see why Quest has such a devoted fan base. Soooooo smooth and rock solid. Can't wait to shoot it and put up some pics.


----------



## Sinclair159 (Aug 12, 2010)

Im not new to the Quest bow, but i just snapped a picture the other day shooting after installing my new ProLine bow strings.. Quest makes a quality product. and i love shooting it still after 3 years..


----------



## mysmedicdaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

Ok, i have a question for anyone that can answer. Draw weight seems really light. It's got the 50-60 lb limbs & I'd like to max them out but i don't want to over tighten the limbs bolts. Anyone know what gap i need from limb ends to riser? Or just take it to a pro shop? Also, for anyone in the Springfield ohio area. D&R archery or Willie Anderson at Olde English outfitters?


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

mysmedicdaddy said:


> Ok, i have a question for anyone that can answer. Draw weight seems really light. It's got the 50-60 lb limbs & I'd like to max them out but i don't want to over tighten the limbs bolts. Anyone know what gap i need from limb ends to riser? Or just take it to a pro shop? Also, for anyone in the Springfield ohio area. D&R archery or Willie Anderson at Olde English outfitters?


Bottom the bolts, back off 1/4 turn, check tiller. Not sure which model you have but most of the 60# Primals I have seen max near 63-64#. Quest bows are smooth drawing buggers!


----------



## mysmedicdaddy (Aug 25, 2012)

'09 xpb.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Where I work, we sell the quest line and I think they are awesome shooters. I think for 499 the Rogue in the package, is the best package out there right now. I like the quality strings that they use and they all have a very smooth draw and solid wall. Awesome bows!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

donkengine said:


> Only pic I have right now. I will post more once I get it all set up.
> View attachment 1461247
> 
> View attachment 1461248


I wanted mine all black but they were not offering them at the time, that looks sweet! Glad everything is working out. Safe hunting!


----------



## 454casull (Jan 7, 2005)

The XPB's have run pretty true.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Today I planned on spending a few hours at the range walk back tuning and dialing the sights in. I was done in less than 2 hours and would have been sooner had it not rained. I'm not an expert tuner and I'm an average shot (better than the guys that shoot once a year and not in the same league as the 3d guys at my club.)

It took all of 3 shots to get a perfect bullet hole with center shot at 13/16ths. 

Then off to the range...

Sights were just a tad off at 40 yards, but this is my best 40 yard group ever.









Moved the sights the smallest amount and got this at 30 yards.









Got this group after adjusting windage- still needed to tweak elevation. This was from 20 to 40 yards.









Shot one last time after tweaking the sights to make sure all was well. I stopped after this shot.









All told, walk back tuning just required a slight left/right sight adjustment. Wound up splitting the string 3 or 4 times from various distances. Almost had my first robin hood at 30 yards but fortunately just cut off a vane.

This is by far the most consistent and easiest to tune bow I've ever owned. Pay attention to your grip, don't punch the trigger and the bow will do the rest!

Here are some pics all setup. The stabilizer is a VitalX nomadic. Sight is an old Extreme.


----------



## donkengine (Nov 18, 2010)

Killed my first bow buck. Quest Primal got it done!


----------



## leveralone (Jan 23, 2010)

Really liking my Torrent


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

i have officially joined the G5/Quest brotherhood! my Primal G-fade just got here in the mail. I have all the accessories listed in my signature that are going on it. I will be home in about an hour and half and cant wait to set this thing up! I am, needless to say, stoked!


----------



## 5263LL (May 18, 2012)

Shooting a REV now . PUTTING THEM DOWN an STAKING THEM UP 
Thanks G5 Great shooting bow..


----------



## 4mula (Nov 1, 2012)

Hi all, I'm new here and about to order a 2012 Primal, can't wait! I had a few questions and made a post in the new member section, if you don't mind check it out and let me know what you think! Thanks!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1883079&p=1065650252#post1065650252


----------



## Barnes365 (Aug 14, 2012)

i have a 2011 primal and love it. only issue i have is that my cables are cutting into the i-glide cable guard. any suggestions on how to take care of this issue. i know im going to need new cables after this year because they have been torn up a little, even with regular waxing. i thought about trying to pick up a mathews roller guard and putting it on there, does anyone know if this will work?


----------



## g5archer (Nov 19, 2012)

I am having a hard time getting #2 cam modules for my quest primal, it seems as though everyone is out of stock. if anyone knows where to get them thatd be great, I currently have #3 and would like #2 or #1 modules


----------



## g5archer (Nov 19, 2012)

ordered my modules, hopefully that tightens the groups and adds a little speed.


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

does anyone else feel the draw on the primal runs a tad long? or is it just me?


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Not sure about other Primals but my 2012 runs true on my draw board. They can run slightly long (about 1/8" - 1/4") if I move the draw stops to get greater let off/less holding weight.


----------



## JasePohl (May 24, 2012)

mongopino915 said:


> Not sure about other Primals but my 2012 runs true on my draw board. They can run slightly long (about 1/8" - 1/4") if I move the draw stops to get greater let off/less holding weight.


i was shooting my old bow at 29". i went to my primal and i cant hold it steady for the life of me. almost feel like its too long. i cant relax at full draw


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

i have officially joined the G5 / Quest Brotherhood....

really like the way this quest hammer feels


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

rant/ This has nothing to do with this thread but I have to say it. 

One of my biggest pet peeves is when people quote something someone said and to not give credit to the author.rant/


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Bow Me said:


> rant/ This has nothing to do with this thread but I have to say it.
> 
> One of my biggest pet peeves is when people quote something someone said and to not give credit to the author.rant/


Why don't you elaborate.......


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

RT1 said:


> Why don't you elaborate.......


Ok! Is that your quote?
I didn't want to single you out. I just had to say it. We're Michigan boys, gotta stick together. Lol


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

JasePohl said:


> i have officially joined the G5/Quest brotherhood! my Primal G-fade just got here in the mail. I have all the accessories listed in my signature that are going on it. I will be home in about an hour and half and cant wait to set this thing up! I am, needless to say, stoked!


To give credit where credit is due........

Thanks to Jasepohl............i have officially became a owner and fan of G5 / Quest products. Your royalty checks will flood in every month like the brady bunch episodes.


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Quest bows rock!!!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Bow Me said:


> Quest bows rock!!!


yes they are well made!
and shoot like a rock star!!!


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

Quest Primal, as good as any bow I've owned, and I've owned them all... Tell me again why people are paying so much for the Elites when IMO these are a better bow and less money?? Oh yea for the name brand! lol you can have your name brands!


----------



## Marker91 (Jun 17, 2013)

Quest Primal 70lb,28 inch draw,G-Fade,I upgraded from my reliable Quest QS-31.I love the smooth draw of Quest G5 bows,the silent,shock free,no vibration shot is second to none in my book.I cant believe these bows arent more popular,they are a steal at the price and quality is top notch.


----------

